# Blacks Plan to Riot When Zimmerman Walks



## ScienceRocks (Jun 23, 2013)

If Zimmerman is found innocent will some black people beat up Latino's? They don't want to hear anything besides GUILITY as hell but what if he's innocent?

Will they now start beating up latio's since they know he's NOT white, but Latio?????

What do you think.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 23, 2013)

I think Latino's can take care of themselves. But I would hope no violence happens.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 23, 2013)

I would hope that they wouldn't, but I think of the violence directed at Muslims after 9/11 and I am not so sure.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 23, 2013)

Matthew said:


> If Zimmerman is found innocent will some black people beat up Latino's? They don't want to hear anything besides GUILITY as hell but what if he's innocent?
> 
> Will they now start beating up latio's since they know he's NOT white, but Latio?????
> 
> What do you think.



No. But I think that there are  some ...confused out there who would like nothing  better than to see that happen in order to provide a reason to perpetuate their stereotypes of blacks in general.


----------



## Rozman (Jun 23, 2013)

Nope...they will go after Whitey!

It's always the white mans fault.


----------



## Huey (Jun 23, 2013)

Noomi said:


> I would hope that they wouldn't, but I think of the violence directed at Muslims after 9/11 and I am not so sure.


 
whoa there those were "crackers beating up the rag heads not Black peeps.Get your lies together stoopid.


----------



## Huey (Jun 23, 2013)

Matthew said:


> If Zimmerman is found innocent will some black people beat up Latino's? They don't want to hear anything besides GUILITY as hell but what if he's innocent?
> 
> Will they now start beating up latio's since they know he's NOT white, but Latio?????
> 
> What do you think.


 
I think if they see matthew,they will whip his azz.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 23, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > If Zimmerman is found innocent will some black people beat up Latino's? They don't want to hear anything besides GUILITY as hell but what if he's innocent?
> ...



Whites have already been beat up and killed because of race. Of course this isn't national news...


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2013)

Noomi said:


> I would hope that they wouldn't, but I think of the violence directed at Muslims after 9/11 and I am not so sure.



There was very little violence directed at Muslims in America after 9/11, and in every instance there was, such violence was recognized as a crime and punished according to the same laws that apply to everyone else. Muslims were not killed, mutilated, and dragged through the streets of NYC. The embassies of majority Muslim nations were not attacked and destroyed by animalistic mobs, and the calm and understanding that President Bush called for immediately following the attacks was largely heeded in a nation of 300+ million people despite the justifiable shock and outrage the 9/11 attacks caused. 


If things were different in Australia, you deal with your own problems.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 23, 2013)

Rozman said:


> Nope...they will go after Whitey!
> 
> It's always the white mans fault.



Maybe they'll go after white women, since they comprise 5 of the 6 jurors.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 23, 2013)

For stating the reality, I'm more evil then the people doing the beating of innocent people. 

This is just sick. No ONE SHOULD have a right to physically assault a human being(no matter the color.)


----------



## Rozman (Jun 23, 2013)

Noomi said:


> I would hope that they wouldn't, but I think of the violence directed at Muslims after 9/11 and I am not so sure.



It probably didn't help when Muslims were shown celebrating in the streets just after
the towers fell.....


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 23, 2013)

Rozman said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I would hope that they wouldn't, but I think of the violence directed at Muslims after 9/11 and I am not so sure.
> ...



one example was at a small college in Penna.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 23, 2013)

Matthew said:


> For stating the reality, I'm more evil then the people doing the beating of innocent people.
> 
> This is just sick. No ONE SHOULD have a right to physically assault a human being(no matter the color.)



they don't


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 23, 2013)

Matthew said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



There are some people of every race who have been targets of violence based on exactly that . So what's your point? Your question was regarding Hispanics.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 23, 2013)

Matthew said:


> For stating the reality, I'm more evil then the people doing the beating of innocent people.
> 
> This is just sick. No ONE SHOULD have a right to physically assault a human being(no matter the color.)



Even though the intent of your thread is thinly veiled, who here has said you were "evil" for having an opinion? And no one is debating the fact that "assault" is against the law. So whats the issue? The parents of the slain teenager have stated through their attorney that they believe in the justice system. No one has been the victim of any violence so far except the shooter(allegedly), and the teenager, who is dead.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 24, 2013)

Rozman is right, they will go after Whitey, but isn't it significant that everyone agrees they WILL riot?  That tells us something about the black community, doesn't it?


----------



## Noomi (Jun 24, 2013)

Huey said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I would hope that they wouldn't, but I think of the violence directed at Muslims after 9/11 and I am not so sure.
> ...



You didn't even know what I was talking about, did you? Idiot teenage brat.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 24, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Rozman is right, they will go after Whitey, but isn't it significant that everyone agrees they WILL riot?  That tells us something about the black community, doesn't it?



My math tells me that there are about 17 posts in this thread, and out of 17, there are about 3 or 4 posts that reflect either a wish for rioting or an assumption that it will happen. Therefore what it really tells us is something about those who appear to be anticipating (hoping maybe?) that there is some type of civil disturbance related to this trial..


----------



## S.J. (Jun 24, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman is right, they will go after Whitey, but isn't it significant that everyone agrees they WILL riot?  That tells us something about the black community, doesn't it?
> ...


No, it's just that blacks have a track record.  They're notorious for rioting when they get pissed off about something.  And for you to deliberately overlook this obvious truth says something about you (like you're in denial?).


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jun 24, 2013)

Matthew said:


> For stating the reality, I'm more evil then the people doing the beating of innocent people.


But it's _not_ "reality". It's your prediction, a hypothetical. It hasn't actually happened yet.

No one has called you "evil", either.



> This is just sick. No ONE SHOULD have a right to physically assault a human being(no matter the color.)



No one has said anyone has the "right" to physically assault anyone.


----------



## Politico (Jun 24, 2013)

They already beat each other up.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 24, 2013)

Newark riots (July 12-17, 1967)
The backdrop: Running almost a week in 1967, these New Jersey riots wound up killing 26 people and injuring hundreds more. Black residents of the city had grown tired and angry at repeated incidences of police brutality, as well as a growing feeling of being disenfranchised.
The final straw: A pair of white cops arrested a black cab driver for improperly passing them and took him to their precinct building, across the street from public housing. Residents of the project saw an incapacitated black man being dragged inside, and though the driver was taken to a hospital, rumor spread that hed died in police custody. With that, the civil unrest tipped over and erupted into a week of riots. 

 Riots after the assassination of Martin Luther King, Jr. (April 1968)
The backdrop: The killing of Martin Luther King, Jr. in the heat of the civil rights movement of the 1960s was a dark moment among the many from that era. King was a leader for a generation, and his death angered and saddened millions.
The final straw: Kings assassination instantly gripped the nation and sparked riots in more than 60 cities. Washington, D.C., rioted for four days, with mass looting and injuries, and the swelling crowds at one point spread to within two blocks of the White House. Baltimore exploded into a riot, as well, and 5,000 soldiers from Fort Bragg deployed to the city to maintain order. Citizens in Chicago rioted and spread out over almost 30 blocks along West Madison Street, and the Illinois National Guard came in to assist police. Nationwide damages were well into the millions.

The Rodney King riots (April 29-May 4, 1992)
The backdrop: Rodney King, a black man on parole, led officers on a high-speed chase through Los Angeles before being caught and beaten. The beating was captured on the officers car cameras, and all four were charged with using excessive force. After a weeks deliberation, all four were acquitted of assault and three of the four acquitted of the excessive force charge.
The final straw: The verdict sent local black and Hispanic communities into a frenzy at the perceived injustice, and riots started to break out the evening of the verdicts reading and lasted for days. There were many retaliatory attacks, including Reginald Denny, a white truck driver whose vicious beating was captured by a live news camera from above. All told, the riots killed 53 people, injured 2,000, and cost close to $1 billion in damages.

 Cincinnati riots (April 2001)
The backdrop: Racial tensions in Cincinnati had been growing for years, exacerbated by the regular deaths of young black men killed by police or in their custody. Of the 15 men who died this way between 1995 and 2001, three were unarmed. A 19-year-old black man named Timothy Thomas was killed running from police on April 7, 2001, and it was revealed that the officers acted improperly in the situation, including failure to give Thomas time to respond to the cops commands.
The final straw: The night Thomas was killed, almost 200 residents showed up to protest at a city council meeting, and protestors assembled outside city hall. After being dispersed, they began rioting, which triggered more outbreaks of violence and vandalism across the city. The riots lasted for days, becoming the largest disorders of their kind since the Rodney King riots nine years before. The officer who shot Thomas was eventually tried and acquitted in a criminal trial.

 Watts Riots (August 11-15, 1965)
The backdrop: Race relations were strained all over in the 1960s, and Los Angeles was no exception. Growing tension between blacks and whites and between police and civilians added fuel to the fire.
The final straw: A white California Highway Patrol officer pulled over and arrested a black man for driving drunk, but the growing crowd of witnesses soon turned antagonistic. The mob grew angry, and when the CHP officer wound up arresting the mans brother (also in the car) and mother, full-flegded riots broke out in the Watts section of town. Fires, violence, and looting were rampant for days, and the riots would be the biggest in L.A. history until those in 1992. The National Guard eventually came in to help. At the end of the spree, 34 people were dead, more than 2,000 injured, and almost 4,000 arrested.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 24, 2013)

S.J. said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



No, I am not in denial. And overlooking nothing. I am  old enough to have been around when the  Watts and Detroit riots took place, and witnessed the Robey King riots firsthand(21 years ago), as I was trying to get an elderly aunt and uncle out the area to safety, so I am most likely a lot more familiar with these issues than your probable 11 pm news view from your living room.

History is full of stories about riots all over the world   for reasons ranging  from rowdy soccer fans to college campus protests, and social issues  here, so before jumping to conclusions and labeling as usual, you should do some reading about the history of riots throughout history.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mass_racial_violence_in_the_United_States


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 24, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > For stating the reality, I'm more evil then the people doing the beating of innocent people.
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 24, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Newark riots (July 12-17, 1967)
> The backdrop: Running almost a week in 1967, these New Jersey riots wound up killing 26 people and injuring hundreds more. Black residents of the city had grown tired and angry at repeated incidences of police brutality, as well as a growing feeling of being disenfranchised.
> The final straw: A pair of white cops arrested a black cab driver for improperly passing them and took him to their precinct building, across the street from public housing. Residents of the project saw an incapacitated black man being dragged inside, and though the driver was taken to a hospital, rumor spread that hed died in police custody. With that, the civil unrest tipped over and erupted into a week of riots.
> 
> ...



Top 10 Most Insane Soccer Riots In History - Toptenz.net
Top 10 Most Insane Soccer Riots In History - Toptenz.net
Share the post "Top 10 Most Insane Soccer Riots In History"Football (or soccer, as its known in the States) is the worlds most beloved game. From back alley .

So the point here is this: there is no monopoly on rioting by nation or by race. A riot by drunken sports fans or angry citizens over mistreatment by police is still a riot.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 24, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Newark riots (July 12-17, 1967)
> ...


Those riots took place on a different continent with a different culture. If you just stick to incidents inside the US, you will see an obvious rioting/looting roblem that is limited to a particular race. I don't blame the color of their skin, but I do blame their inferior culture. Yes, black culture in America is inferior.


----------



## Rozman (Jun 24, 2013)

I think it will be in the back of the jurors mind.
If they acquit the guy they will feel responsible for causing the uproar.
They are gonna have to convict Zimmerman to keep the peace.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 24, 2013)

Rozman said:


> I think it will be in the back of the jurors mind.
> If they acquit the guy they will feel responsible for causing the uproar.
> They are gonna have to convict Zimmerman to keep the peace.



The fact that violence will occur over this is a sign of their racism. Everyone points at whites for being the racist but don't consider that maybe blacks are too.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 24, 2013)

Godboy said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Blacks trend to burn their communities down and cause physical violence on purpose in those events. Those other riots don't normally have this.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 24, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > For stating the reality, I'm more evil then the people doing the beating of innocent people.
> ...



About 3 murders have been directly related to the Trayvon event by blacks attacking whites. It isn't a big leap to say that this could happen again. 

I agree, no one should harm anyone.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 24, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Newark riots (July 12-17, 1967)
> ...




the topic is  race riots as retaliation for court verdicts.

please try to keep up


----------



## S.J. (Jun 24, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


I live in So. Cal.  I had to rescue 3 people after the buses in L.A. stopped running.  Most of the riots in the U.S. have been initiated by blacks, and that includes sports riots.  Face it, blacks are prone to violence.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

The Mexican gangs will obliterate the black ones.

They're going to anyway, but if black gangs stupidly start it up over the Zimmerman case, they'll get wiped off the face of the earth.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 24, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> The Mexican gangs will obliterate the black ones.
> 
> They're going to anyway, but if black gangs stupidly start it up over the Zimmerman case, they'll get wiped off the face of the earth.


Yep, the Mexicans will kick their asses.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 24, 2013)

S.J. said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > The Mexican gangs will obliterate the black ones.
> ...



If the amnesty is granted to 20 million Mexicans the blacks are as screwed as the whites. By 2050 when the Mexicans own this nation, blacks won't have any power.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 24, 2013)

Matthew said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Bye bye welfare checks.  LOL


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

Matthew said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...




yup yup. It will be a brave new world. The Mexican gangs will have the guns the power and the dinero.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 24, 2013)

And noomi will still be confused in Australia.


----------



## sherp (Jun 24, 2013)

Matthew said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


I totally agree. White white Americans are willing to put up with 44 million on the public dole, for sure latino won't nor are they afraid of then. It is not that the rioting can't be controlled but that many Americans lack the will. The Asian shop keepers who banded together to protect their property were more then willing to shoot the looters and burners.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 25, 2013)

Godboy said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 25, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



I think you need to do some  reading. Just those ten riots resulted in over 300 deaths, untold injuries, millions of dollars in property damage, countless police officers being attacked, hundreds of arrests. 

But only blacks, burn, loot and "cause violence"?! 

Your logic is flawed......badly flawed.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Bad behavior is bad behavior.

But for some unfathomable reason, the progressives determined in the 70s that to acknowledge bad behavior as such in the black community was racist. Thus they propped it up, and taught them that it was acceptable behavior, and now we have the welfare state and a bloated criminal class firmly intertwined with black culture in the us.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 25, 2013)

Matthew said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



The black population collectively has little if no economic power now, which is a self inflicted condition.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 25, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > I think it will be in the back of the jurors mind.
> ...



So, where did you hear that violence will occur over this trial?  Has your wishful thinking become your reality?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



"If it's not transparent, then we think that there will be problems no matter what the outcome is."

And if she didn't prosecute (the special prosecutor) "there would be outrage there would be pandemonium there would be outrage all over America and all over the world."
The Martin fam attorney, last year @3:15 or so on the audio, through to the end..

BBC News - No hearing for George Zimmerman, says state prosecutor


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 25, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



There already been a few cases of it...Are you saying this just wasn't so? I pray that there can be peace.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

The Martin family attorney said there'd be violence.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jun 25, 2013)

Matthew said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



A few cases of what?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> The Martin family attorney said there'd be violence.






The Martin family attorney

is sitting outside the court room these days


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 25, 2013)

Matthew said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



There were a few isolated cases last year in April when this first became news. Anyone in their right mind wants peace


----------



## Huey (Jun 25, 2013)

The mexies will obliterate the Blacks,stop dreaming will ya.The mexies are just as afraid as the whites are.There will be bodies all over the place,mexies and whites that is.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 25, 2013)

There won't be any violence.


----------



## NLT (Jun 25, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Newark riots (July 12-17, 1967)
> ...



Yes there is, in the US in the 20th century. Blacks win it hands down.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 25, 2013)

Sallow said:


> There won't be any violence.



are you taking bets?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 25, 2013)

NLT said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Robert Charles Riot in New Orleans, LA, 1900
Anti-Semitic Riot or Jacob Joseph Riot in New York City, 1902
Bloomington Race Riot, IN, 1903
Atlanta Race Riot, 1906
Springfield Race Right, IL, 1908
East St. Louis Riot, 1917
Houston Race Riot, 1917
May Day Riot in Cleveland, 1919
Red Summer of 1919
Tulsa Race Riot, 1921
Anti-Filipino Riots, California, 1927-1930
Chicago Rent Strike Riot, 1931
American Nazi Riot, New York City, 1934
Harlem Race Riot, 1935
Zoot Suit Riots, Los Angeles, 1943
Airport Homes Race Riots, Chicago, 1946
Peekskill Riot or the Paul Robeson Riot, NY 1949
Cicero Riot, Cicero, IL, 1951
El Cajon Boulevard Riot or the Drag Strip Riot, San Diego, CA, 1960
HUAC Riot, San Francisco, CA, 1960
Ole Miss Integration Riot, 1962
Cambridge Race Riot, MD, 1963
Philadelphia Race Riot, 1964
Rochester Race Riot, 1964
Harlem Race Riot, 1964
New Jersey Race Riots, 1964
Watts Riots, Los Angeles, 1965
Division Street Riot, Chicago, 1966
Compton's Cafeteria Riot, San Francisco, 1966
H. Rap Brown Riot, Cambridge, MD, 1967
Detroit Race Riot, 1967
North Minneapolis Race Riot, 1967
Tampa Race Riots, 1967
Newark and Plainfield Race Riots, 1967
Memphis Race Riot, 1967
Durham Race Riot, NC, 1967
Dow Riots, Madison, WI, 1967
Over 100 Race Riots across the country after the assassination of the Rev. Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. in 1968
Stonewall Riot, New York City, 1969
Chicano Moratorium Riot, Los Angeles, 1970
Hard Hat Riot, New York City, 1970
Attica Prison Riot, 1971
Escambia High School Race Riot, Pensacola, FL, 1976
New York City Blackout Riot, 1977
White Night Riot, San Francisco, 1979
New Mexico State Penitentiary Riot, 1980
Aggieville Riots, Manhattan, KA, 1984 and 1986
Tampa Race Riots, 1987
Atlanta Prison Riots, 1987
Tompkins Square Park Police Riot, New York City, 1988
Guns N' Roses Riverport Riot, Maryland Heights, MO, 1991
Crown Heights Race Riot, Brooklyn, 1991
The LA Riots or the Rodney King Riots, 1992
Chicago Bulls NBA Championship Riot, 1993
St. Petersburg Race Riot, FL, 1996


Not even close. This list of 20th century riots( not totally inclusive) in America shows a distinct pattern. The majority of riots in America pre 60's were not initiated by black citizens. From the early 1960's forward the majority initiated by black citizens were related to the Civil Rights Movement backlash. Anyone here can Google the details.

The most recent riot initiated by black citizens was the Rodney King riot in 1992.

Either way, I do not personally condone rioting, nor do i seek to justify it. 

However, rioting is not a specifically "black" phenomena. Especially here in America regarding matters of race.

This is my last post on the subject.  Those here who are wishing for violence related to the Zimmerman trial as a way to justify continued racial dissension as well as support their misinformed ignorance, carry on.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > For stating the reality, I'm more evil then the people doing the beating of innocent people.
> ...



When I worked in those prisons there were times I had to go to the units.  I think if a riot had broken out there were incarcerated blacks who would have tried to protect me.  Ditto, white and Hispanic.  

I don't know if blacks, Hispanics, or anyone else is going to riot after this trial.  But if they do a riot is not the same as a mere 'demonstration.'  And, IMO, whomever does should feel the full force of the law, whatever that entails.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm in South Orlando, about 15 miles from Sanford. Let them start some shit, I'm always armed.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Jun 25, 2013)

If Zimmerman is found innocent there will be the Biggest Race Riot that we can imagine


----------



## S.J. (Jun 25, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> If Zimmerman is found innocent there will be the Biggest Race Riot that we can imagine


We all know that already.  That's been the pattern for half a century in this country.  Violence is always the first option for blacks.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 26, 2013)

*Black mob strikes Ohio mother*
WND ^  | 06/25/13 | Colin Flaherty 
Black mob strikes Ohio mother



> A Dayton, Ohio, mother of three who was nine months pregnant is now dead after she was shot in the abdomen during an episode of black mob violence.
> 
> Her child survived and is reported to be in critical condition.
> 
> The incident began late Wednesday afternoon when Dayton police broke up a large fight involving a mob of black women. Soon after, the crowd formed again. And once again fighting broke out, this time involving as many as 100 people.



Damn, yet this isn't national news? Somehow a stupid word is more important. Double standard you fucking bet.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Jun 26, 2013)

One more reason why I believe in the Death Penalty


----------



## Godboy (Jun 27, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> One more reason why I believe in the Death Penalty



The death penalty doesn't allow them to suffer. I say bring back cruel and unusual punishment. Start making these people live for decades inside a coffin sized box with no human contact, then we might get somewhere.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2013)

You know...this may sound racist but it isn't in my opinion...but I think the zimmerman case and the Deen case and all this bullshit about the N word and racism and crap is all going to cause a helluvalot more uprisings by blacks to give Whities their "due" for what happened before and after the civil war. And it will continue to be gangs of blacks on whites...AND blacks as well, on blacks...until we finally say ENOUGH and do something about the thuggery. They do this shit because they know most will be too afraid to stand up to them..whether they are beating up a transgender in a Mcdonalds (I remember Tank's vids showing black violence) or attacking people on the subway when they are asked to tone down their bullshit, or just forming in a pack to attack ANYONE they deem deserves it...stranger or not.

When will all this stop? When WE stop being so fucking politically correct in not wanting to be called racist while THEY sing their stupid songs about niggah this and niggah that and cracker this and cracker that.

Those who claim they never heard the term cracker for years? Trayvons illiterate idiotic friend proved it is still used in the present.  And what is done about a black calling someone a cracker? Not a damn thing. I'm fed up with this mindless violence. Black on black killing each other in gangs all over the states and now deciding to punish "whitey" for their lack of mentality or desire to better themselves and place the blame on someone other THAN themselves.

Yes. Fed up. Burned out. Disgusted.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2013)

No vicodins tonight, but after reading about this, I think I need a xanax. Its just too depressing, all these double standards and the heavy reverse racism.


----------



## Google (Jun 27, 2013)

The term 'reverse racism' is so idiotic.  It's just racism.


----------



## jwoodie (Jun 27, 2013)

Gracie said:


> You know...this may sound racist but it isn't in my opinion...but I think the zimmerman case and the Deen case and all this bullshit about the N word and racism and crap is all going to cause a helluvalot more uprisings by blacks to give Whities their "due" for what happened before and after the civil war. And it will continue to be gangs of blacks on whites...AND blacks as well, on blacks...until we finally say ENOUGH and do something about the thuggery. They do this shit because they know most will be too afraid to stand up to them..whether they are beating up a transgender in a Mcdonalds (I remember Tank's vids showing black violence) or attacking people on the subway when they are asked to tone down their bullshit, or just forming in a pack to attack ANYONE they deem deserves it...stranger or not.
> 
> When will all this stop? When WE stop being so fucking politically correct in not wanting to be called racist while THEY sing their stupid songs about niggah this and niggah that and cracker this and cracker that.
> 
> ...



Unfortunate, but true.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 27, 2013)

Google said:


> The term 'reverse racism' is so idiotic.  It's just racism.



It's all wrong.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 27, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> If Zimmerman is found innocent there will be the Biggest Race Riot that we can imagine



It's sad that the black community can't accept that Zimmerman may of been justified. This is nothing more then racism on their part.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 27, 2013)

No one confronted him on it.  When asked asked about what he thought about Trayvon's girlfriend testimony he said they thought it was Precious,referring to the movie, then laughing like he did something funny.

He may get away with a racist family but not a friend. We can't choose our family but we can choose our friends.


----------



## Intense (Jun 27, 2013)

*Thread Cleaned. This is a Zone 2 Posting Forum. *


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 27, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Precious_(film)


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 27, 2013)

Let's be honest that woman does look like Precious. Really stupid loud mouth that relies on the state to go through life. lol


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 27, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> No one confronted him on it.  When asked asked about what he thought about Trayvon's girlfriend testimony he said they thought it was Precious,referring to the movie, then laughing like he did something funny.
> 
> He may get away with a racist family but not a friend. We can't choose our family but we can choose our friends.



I think Zimmerman belongs in jail because he killed a child.  But I don't think his idiot friend's tweets have much relevance.  It's certainly not helping though


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 27, 2013)

Every insult to blacks=hang that fucker high!!!

You people are going to end up destroying freedom of speech in this country. How does it feel to hate the very thing your leftist parents in the 70s would of want to prison to defend???


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 27, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Let's be honest that woman does look like Precious. Really stupid loud mouth that relies on the state to go through life. lol



Thanks for that lovely input 

clown


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 27, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Every insult to blacks=hang that fucker high!!!
> 
> You people are going to end up destroying freedom of speech in this country. How does it feel to hate the very thing your leftist parents in the 70s *would of want to* prison to defend???



I bet Precious could spot the errors


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 27, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > No one confronted him on it.  When asked asked about what he thought about Trayvon's girlfriend testimony he said they thought it was Precious,referring to the movie, then laughing like he did something funny.
> ...



Who's to say the 17 year old thug didn't jump him? I know people like Trayvon and I don't much respect them.  They do this kind of stuff.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 27, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Every insult to blacks=hang that fucker high!!!
> ...



Not part of this discussion Grow up. 

"would go to"


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 27, 2013)

Matthew said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



From what I've heard and read about the case Zimmerman was an idiot.  Trayvon attacked because Zimmerman was an idiot.  And then Trayvon, a minor, died because Zimmerman was an idiot.

I think Zimmerman will walk.  But he'll have to live with himself for the rest of his life.  That's something at least.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 27, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Let's be honest that woman does look like Precious. Really stupid loud mouth that relies on the state to go through life. lol



You don't know that. She may be inarticulate but that doesn't make her stupid.  There is a lot more evidence Bush is stupid and we know he is living off the state.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 27, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> No one confronted him on it.  When asked asked about what he thought about Trayvon's girlfriend testimony he said they thought it was Precious,referring to the movie, then laughing like he did something funny.
> 
> He may get away with a racist family but not a friend. We can't choose our family but we can choose our friends.



Dear useless cockhole,

Trayvons girl friend quoted trayvon as calling Zimmerman a "cracker".

In other worlds you fucking tool, trayvon was a racist.

not that truth has any meaning to tools such as yourself.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> If Zimmerman is found innocent there will be the Biggest Race Riot that we can imagine



Is your prediction based on personal intent, or just speculation?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 27, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > No one confronted him on it.  When asked asked about what he thought about Trayvon's girlfriend testimony he said they thought it was Precious,referring to the movie, then laughing like he did something funny.
> ...



saying the word cracker does not mean he is a racist.


----------



## Caroljo (Jun 27, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



I take it you haven't watched Martins "friend" on the stand?  If not, you need to.....Zimmerman is not the idiot!  She didn't help her "friend" at all!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 27, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



At least she didn't murder a child.


----------



## Caroljo (Jun 27, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Just as a white person saying the word "******" does not mean they're racist?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 27, 2013)

But we never hear any news nationally about blacks blowing blacks away. This story is quite racist as they assumed that Zimmerman was white and wanted to hang him right out of the gate.

I have a big problem with this.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 27, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Tell me how "cracker" equates to "******."  How does the history of those two words make them equal?

Please use as much detail as possible I've very very curious


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 27, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



correct.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 27, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



So you're saying that blacks aren't racist for insulting whites, but whites are racist for insulting blacks. Double standard.


----------



## Caroljo (Jun 27, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



A 17 yr old is not a CHILD. No matter what color they are! Tell me that you've never heard of a 17 yr old murdering anyone.....


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 27, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Who said cracker was an insult? It's a delicious salty snack.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 27, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



Guess we should just disregard law then.  Damn laws.


----------



## Caroljo (Jun 27, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Tell me how it doesn't.....

I never use that word, even typing it makes me feel creepy.  It's not right.  But neither is blacks calling whites "crackers".  It doesn't matter what the "history" of those words are, it's the fact that they are used today by "racists".  I'd hoped we'd be past that by now.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 27, 2013)

OMG!  Someone who knows zimmerman cracked a vague joke likening Trayvon's dopey friend with "Precious"!

Halp! Halp!


----------



## Caroljo (Jun 27, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



yes, the law is that a person under 18 yrs old is not an adult.   But a 17 yr old can be smarter and more mature than an 18 yr old.  Even though they're "under age", doesn't mean they can't act as an adult.  Sorry, Trayvon was no innocent kid....


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 28, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> OMG!  Someone who knows zimmerman cracked a vague joke likening Trayvon's dopey friend with "Precious"!
> 
> Halp! Halp!



Just more evidence Zimmerman hates blacks.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 28, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



So in your world the 8 year old murder is an adult?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 28, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


More lying.

If Zim had said ******, or anyone else had said ******, they would be branded a racist.

cracker is a racist slur

Paula Deen lost her job for saying ****** 30 years ago


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 28, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Neither did Jorge


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 28, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!  Someone who knows zimmerman cracked a vague joke likening Trayvon's dopey friend with "Precious"!
> ...





ok, so a pal of Jorge said "Precious" and that makes Jorge a racist.

BUT

Trayvon, himself used the racist word "cracker", but he's not a racist.

negged for being just that fucking dumb


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 28, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



You can negg me all day long I don't care. Being called a delicious salty snack is different then comparing a girl to Precious because she is black.


----------



## Caroljo (Jun 28, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



? I don't think I said that.....we're talking about a 17 year old honey, big difference!


----------



## Caroljo (Jun 28, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



There's many different meaning for it, but most likely if used by a black person it means:

the term "white cracker" is seldom used self-referentially and remains an offensive racial slur *used to demean Caucasians.*
Cracker (pejorative) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 28, 2013)

Matthew said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Just playing the devils advocate, and assuming that Trayvon was actually a "thug" maybe your problem is that you "know" too many people "like Trayvon". 


The world is full of positive people who are doing great things for society.
You should try surrounding yourself with those kind of people.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jun 28, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> No one confronted him on it.  When asked asked about what he thought about Trayvon's girlfriend testimony he said they thought it was Precious,referring to the movie, then laughing like he did something funny.
> 
> He may get away with a racist family but not a friend. We can't choose our family but we can choose our friends.



But calling someone a creepy ass cracker is ok.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jun 28, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



So a white man calling a black man a ****** wouldn't be at all racist huh

Keep


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 28, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



So at what age does it make a difference. 12 year old murder adult-11 year murder a child?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jun 28, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Are you really that ignorant?

Cracker (pejorative)

Do I need to define "pejorative" for your ignorant ass as well?


----------



## NLT (Jun 28, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Let's be honest that woman *does look like Precious*. Really stupid loud mouth that relies on the state to go through life. lol








I think she looks more like him^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 28, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Sure, racism is in the mind, ****** is a derogatory word but calling someone ****** doesn't mean they are racist. Eminem using the word ****** is not racist, a man in a white hood with a burning cross and rope is racist.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 28, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > No one confronted him on it.  When asked asked about what he thought about Trayvon's girlfriend testimony he said they thought it was Precious,referring to the movie, then laughing like he did something funny.
> ...



I have no problem with someone calling me a delicious salty snack, but if the are hunting me down with a 9mm , yes.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 28, 2013)

NLT said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Let's be honest that woman *does look like Precious*. Really stupid loud mouth that relies on the state to go through life. lol
> ...



Should't you two get a room at the Stormfront Inn


----------



## PredFan (Jun 28, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Ok, let me get THIS straight. In your mind referring to that witness as "Precious" is racist, but calling Zimmerman a "cracker" isn't? You truely are an ignorant left wing hack nutcase.

Dismissed.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 28, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I never neg, but you are correct he's a fucking dumb left wing hack.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 28, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Again, there is a difference between a delicious salty snack and calling blacks dumb,uneducated and on welfare.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 28, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



You're the stupid one, we are not. Don't think for a minute that you can pass off that thug's comment as calling Zimmerman a delicious salty snack. You stupid hack.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 28, 2013)

Rule 41 - MOe's law:

The appearance of "truth" in a posters handle directly coincides with the disappearance of truth from their posts.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jun 28, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Either ****** is an insulting word or it's not. That is what's wrong with you liberals and your double standards.


----------



## Caroljo (Jun 28, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



You know damn well that Trayvon at 17 was more an adult than he was a child.  You cannot seriously compare him with an 11 or 12 yr old.  Unless he had some kind of mental disability.  You're just making excuses for him.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 28, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Rule 41 - MOe's law:
> 
> The appearance of "truth" in a posters handle directly coincides with the disappearance of truth from their posts.



kinda like the other poster with the word in her handle....


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 28, 2013)

Is he white or brown?
Funny how liberals lump hispanics in the brown category , except for this guy


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 28, 2013)

He's brown.  You can kill no matter what color you are


----------



## deltex1 (Jun 28, 2013)

He's brown...and those tortillas got the best of him while awaiting trial.  He looked more angelic when thinner.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jun 28, 2013)

well this was a stupid thread....


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 28, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> well this was a stupid thread....


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 28, 2013)

The media labeled him "White-Hispanic" from the git-go.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 28, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> The media labeled him "White-Hispanic" from the git-go.



Yea it's a little funny how Obama is somehow 100% black and Zimmerman is 100% white in the eyes of the public.  Crazy stuff.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 28, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > The media labeled him "White-Hispanic" from the git-go.
> ...



I guess that means that if Obama had a son, he wouldn't look like the Z.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> The media labeled him "White-Hispanic" from the git-go.



actually they labeled him white 

based on the name zimmerman

after it became glaringly obvious that zimmerman is hispanic

they quickly coined the term "white hispanic"


----------



## Missourian (Jun 28, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Rule 41 - MOe's law:
> ...


There are at least three on USMB alone.

Her,  this one,  and the one obsessed with Fox News.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 28, 2013)

If Zimmerman,friends and family were't racists before this trial, they will certainly become racists during  the trial.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 28, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



well you know the one i am referring too...the real annoying one....


----------



## PaulieGirl (Jun 29, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > The media labeled him "White-Hispanic" from the git-go.
> ...



 Silly, isn't it?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 29, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Again it depends on how it is used.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2013)

Godboy said:


> I say bring back cruel and unusual punishment. .





What do you mean "bring it back"? The prohibition against cruel and unusual punishment has been in our constitution since the beginning.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 30, 2013)

You should really quit getting your news from Fox News Stormfront. The fight was between two women fighting over a man, The crowd were innocent bystanders which the pregnant women was one in the crowd.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> You should really quit getting your news from Fox News Stormfront. The fight was between two women fighting over a man, The crowd were innocent bystanders which the pregnant women was one in the crowd.



Seriously.  We just have too many Fox/Stormfront idiots on this forum.  Where did the fair minded Libs go?

These people bring up the dumbest stuff then pile on any Leftie who questions it.

Morons..


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 30, 2013)

*Family picnic turns to horror thanks to black mob*
WND.com ^ | June 30, 2013 | Colin Flaherty 

Family picnic turns to horror thanks to black mob



> In Niagara Falls, a black mob of 20 attacked a mother and her family on a picnic. They hurled racial slurs and told them they did not like their &#8220;Puerto Rican (expletive) music.&#8221;
> 
> The Niagara Gazette described what happened next as a &#8220;fight,&#8221; although many would call it an assault:
> 
> &#8220;Her son was punched and kicked by several people and fell to the ground. When her son picked himself up, the woman said a man from the group pulled out a pistol and pointed it in her son&#8217;s face. She said someone in the group was yelling, &#8216;Shoot him &#8230; shoot him.&#8217;




This behavior is evil and is encouraged by black ghetto culture. Time for all people to say NO MORE!

Yes many black young thugs hate whites. This is racism.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 2, 2013)

MSNBC  just said the reason for the national attention is because Zimmerman's cousin called the Sanford police and said she thought Zimmerman killed Trayvon Martin because he was black and that the Zimmerman family is racist.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Really? Would you say the same about the word "****"?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 2, 2013)

The defense should ask the judge to dismiss the case


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> MSNBC  just said the reason for the national attention is because Zimmerman's cousin called the Sanford police and said she thought Zimmerman killed Trayvon Martin because he was black and that the Zimmerman family is racist.



Believing what MSNBC reports proves you're an idiot.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 2, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > MSNBC  just said the reason for the national attention is because Zimmerman's cousin called the Sanford police and said she thought Zimmerman killed Trayvon Martin because he was black and that the Zimmerman family is racist.
> ...



Certainly a lot better than believing Fox Noise. Plus it is backed up by court documents.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 2, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



tell us how it's different, unless there are double standards


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> No one confronted him on it.  When asked asked about what he thought about Trayvon's girlfriend testimony he said they thought it was Precious,referring to the movie, then laughing like he did something funny.
> 
> He may get away with a racist family but not a friend. We can't choose our family but we can choose our friends.



precious is also an adjective.

but those that seek the truth also capitalize the word to suit their own agenda


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 2, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > No one confronted him on it.  When asked asked about what he thought about Trayvon's girlfriend testimony he said they thought it was Precious,referring to the movie, then laughing like he did something funny.
> ...



He was called on it and they are pro Zimmerman, plus he admitted it with his silence and actions.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



IOW

you read minds


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Unlike you, I don't place faith in any news organization. I seek out the facts from a variety of sources and base my opinion on those facts.

Please link to those court documents of Zimmerman's cousin calling the Sanford police with the accusation that the Zimmerman family were racist.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> MSNBC  just said the reason for the national attention is because Zimmerman's cousin called the Sanford police and said she thought Zimmerman killed Trayvon Martin because he was black and that the Zimmerman family is racist.



Really?  I thought it was when all of the black activists screamed racism immediately following the shooting.  Are you new to this topic?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The defense should ask the judge to dismiss the case



Why?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



I am willing to bet that if he gets acquitted, the feds will prosecute him on a civil rights violation. I think that zimmerman is responsible for the kid's death and should pay for it. The kid was trying to run from him and avoid him, if zimmerman wouldn't have pursued him, chances are we wouldn't even be talking about the incident because it would not have happened.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

Matthew said:


> But we never hear any news nationally about blacks blowing blacks away. This story is quite racist as they assumed that Zimmerman was white and wanted to hang him right out of the gate.
> 
> I have a big problem with this.



Yeah, all of those murders in Chicago earlier this year or last year didn't make any news stories at all. In fact no "Black on Black" crimes get reported at all. What world do you live in?
Really?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Cracker (pejorative) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



I agree that it's about context. Every time I have ever heard a person use the term cracker, it was to describe a white person who is racist and not used to describe white people in general.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



No, but he was probably calling zimmerman a "white racist" for following and harassing him for just walking down a street so he can go home. What do you people think he should have done when he was being harassed like that, say "Yesssss massssa white man, may I helps you?" ?


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Zimmerman pursued Martin to Zimmerman's car?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



No, zimmerman pursued Martin and got out of his car to continue pursuing Martin.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

So....saying Zimmerman...who is hispanic but is considered white...can be called a creepy cracker but two white guys can't say Moron Rachel looks and acts like Precious?

Gotcha. Eye roll.


----------



## Godboy (Jul 2, 2013)

This is getting to be a HUGE problem. In fact, id guess there are more examples of mob violence against whites today than there were against the blacks in the 60s. The same type of backlash weve seen as a result of white injustice in the past, is very likely to happen against black people for their injustices today. These incidents will add up and eventually there will be a price to pay for it. Its human nature.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 2, 2013)

Those damn *******!


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Godboy (Jul 2, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Those damn *******!



Do you find violence against blacks equally funny? Do you make jokes on THOSE occasions as well? Why on earth would you be ok with mobs of black people attacking non blacks, simply because they are non blacks? Aren't you embarrassed over you're hypocrisy?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Those damn *******!



So this kind of violence being committed by blacks is ok with you? I bet you don't believe those people being attacked deserve self defense either. 

wow.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 2, 2013)

Godboy said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Those damn *******!
> ...



What hypocrisy?  That's what the OP's getting at!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 2, 2013)

Matthew said:


> So this kind of violence being committed by blacks is ok with you?
> 
> wow.



^ A very important sentence.  Because _I'm_ not okay with that kind of violence being committed by _anyone_.  Race is more important to you than it is to me.  Otherwise you would start threads about other types of violence than "black on white" and "black on black."


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 2, 2013)

Nothing?


----------



## whitehall (Jul 2, 2013)

It's no secret that a white person would be crazy to enter some neighborhoods. We all know it and acknowledge it consciously or unconsciously. There is a good chance pretty white woman (or a pretty white boy) would most likely be killed if she was dropped off in a "bad neighborhood" and the first thing the Police would say is "what the hell was she doing there" as if it was her own fault. The same thing doesn't go for a Black man in a "white" neighborhood' as we can see in the Zimmerman trial. I don't pretend to know the reason for the double standard, only that it exists.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > So this kind of violence being committed by blacks is ok with you?
> ...



Well, blacks are 5 times more likely to commit murder. So they're at the core of any means to decrease violence within our inner-cities.

This is why I make those post.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 2, 2013)

whitehall said:


> It's no secret that a white person would be crazy to enter some neighborhoods. We all know it and acknowledge it consciously or unconsciously. There is a good chance pretty white woman (or a pretty white boy) would most likely be killed if she was dropped off in a "bad neighborhood" and the first thing the Police would say is "what the hell was she doing there" as if it was her own fault. The same thing doesn't go for a Black man in a "white" neighborhood' as we can see in the Zimmerman trial. I don't pretend to know the reason for the double standard, only that it exists.



A pretty white person will most likely be killed if dropped off in a "bad (implying black) neighborhood."  You don't see anything wrong with what you wrote there?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 2, 2013)

Matthew said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Decreasing black people is not the solution.  Decreasing reasons for violence is the solution.  There will always be a percentage of the population that is poor and violent.  I suspect that over the next several decades the percentage of blacks that are "poor and violent" will lessen.  They are only 2 generations removed from rampant oppression.

We need to work on the base problems of people who are poor and turn to violence.  The color of their skin is not one of them.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jul 2, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > So this kind of violence being committed by blacks is ok with you?
> ...




Wednesday, July 3rd, 2013


By Edward Wyckoff Williams
Guest Columnist

When it comes to Americas racial past and present, lies and snake oil are sold in many colors.

In the wake of the Trayvon Martin tragedy, conservatives in media have sought to deflect from the racism and racial profiling that precipitated his untimely death by referencing the broader social malaise of supposed Black-on-Black violence.

On a recent episode of This Week on ABC, Washington Post columnist George Will said that despite the Trayvon tragedy, 150 Black men are killed every week in this country, and about 94 percent of them by other Black men.

Will parroted arguments made by many conservatives, his intended point being that Black-on-Black crime remains the real problem our nation should address. The half-truth he spoke went curiously unchallenged by the panelincluding former White House adviser Van Joneslargely because the meta-narrative of Black-on-Black violence is widely accepted in journalistic and political circles.


*Copyright. Link Each "Copy & Paste" to It's Source. Only paste a small to medium section of the material. 
Don?t white people kill each other, too?*|*New Orleans' Multicultural News Source | The Louisiana Weekly*


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 3, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You didn't disprove my fact. You just attacked me and MSNBC.

AxiomAmnesia.com Presents They Always Get Away: Trayvon Martin/George Zimmerman Documents, Photos, Videos, Audio, and Articles


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 3, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> MSNBC  just said the reason for the national attention is because Zimmerman's cousin called the Sanford police and said she thought Zimmerman killed Trayvon Martin because he was black and that the Zimmerman family is racist.



Sure - Zimmerman's family brought race into this. 

Hey dumbass ---- Sanford is preparing for a riot when Zimmerman is acquitted. 

Is that bringing race into it, assbrain?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 3, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > MSNBC  just said the reason for the national attention is because Zimmerman's cousin called the Sanford police and said she thought Zimmerman killed Trayvon Martin because he was black and that the Zimmerman family is racist.
> ...



Drunk again?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 3, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Drunk again?



Race-baiting again, shitforbrains?


----------



## NoNukes (Jul 3, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Drunk again?
> ...



Well, there is your answer.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 3, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Drunk again?
> ...



Much like sharks it doesn't take much bait to hook a right wing racist.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 3, 2013)

Trayvon Martin Supporters Planning To Riot & Loot If Zimmerman Walks // Mr. Conservative

It is inevitable and unlike the Rodney King riots it will be more organized because of social media and cell phones. 

What amazes me is the black community is anticipating Zimmerman walking, because they are seeing the weak lack of evidence that they rest of the country is seeing. They are seeing that Zimmerman is innocent and Trayvon was NOT! Yet the black community as a whole seem to not care. They seem hellbent on rioting regardless of the fact the bigger injustice would be putitng an innocent man behind bars. 

All I know is I'm keeping my family at home that day, taking off of work the next day and will keep my gun close.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 3, 2013)

When do we find out the verdict?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 3, 2013)

I just don't get all this anger towards white people, Zimmerman is NOT white. This is Latino on Black violence smh.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> I just don't get all this anger towards white people, Zimmerman is NOT white. This is Latino on Black violence smh.



Seems like the blacks are "itching" for an excuse to get crazy on the streets....


----------



## Ravi (Jul 3, 2013)

I read some of the comments and they sound like white supremacists pretending to be black. And then warbler shows up to say something negative about black people.

Big surprise!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm not sure but there is chatter that the Latino gang in this link is already headed for Sanford, Fla. so I'd suggest these African American protesters stay home and steer clear of the fireworks...  couldn't find the other link about sanford but they are watching this one closely...  

Mexican Mafia Declares War On Black Gangs - Friends of Ours


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> I read some of the comments and they sound like white supremacists pretending to be black. And then warbler shows up to say something negative about black people.
> 
> Big surprise!



I didn't say anything negative about black people. They are IN FACT the group of people planning to riot in Sanford. Do you read news reports, dumbass?

Here - I'll insult a white, fat, trailer trash bitch - 

FUCK YOU!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 3, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Trayvon Martin Supporters Planning To Riot & Loot If Zimmerman Walks // Mr. Conservative
> 
> It is inevitable and unlike the Rodney King riots it will be more organized because of social media and cell phones.
> 
> ...



How do you know what day it will be?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 3, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I read some of the comments and they sound like white supremacists pretending to be black. And then warbler shows up to say something negative about black people.
> ...


Talking to your lap again?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 3, 2013)

Wrong link. It is the Latino gang MS13.  They work with Mexican Mafia.  They are the ones angry about the trial of Zimmerman.  Looks like they could get into the fray after verdict is read in Sanford.  If that is true there is going to be a race riot alright.  Cartel gangs vs african americans of sanford.   That's a new twist.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Talking to your lap again?



No. 

Talking to you dummy. 

Try to keep up....


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> When do we find out the verdict?



Not sure, but whether he is guilty or innocent, no one should take to the streets looting! White people didn't do it when OJ was acquited!


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Wrong link. It is the Latino gang MS13.  They work with Mexican Mafia.  They are the ones angry about the trial of Zimmerman.  Looks like they could get into the fray after verdict is read in Sanford.  If that is true there is going to be a race riot alright.  Cartel gangs vs african americans of sanford.   That's a new twist.



That'll be fun to watch!


----------



## Ravi (Jul 3, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Talking to your lap again?
> ...



Nah, you were. Only fat white trailer trash bitch around here is your ass.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 3, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I read some of the comments and they sound like white supremacists pretending to be black. And then warbler shows up to say something negative about black people.
> ...



Are you referring to the MS13 Latino gangs working for Mexican cartels in California?  I read they were threatening to go to Sanford.  Are they starting to gather there now?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> I read some of the comments and they sound like white supremacists pretending to be black. And then warbler shows up to say something negative about black people.
> 
> Big surprise!



That's weak even for your weak mind, Rati.

Standard Disclaimer: There's still free cheese for you behind the fridge! No springs attached...


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Nah, you were. Only fat white trailer trash bitch around here is your ass.



Have another sip of vodka and a nap, you insane, stupid, irrelevant + dumb ****.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 3, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong link. It is the Latino gang MS13.  They work with Mexican Mafia.  They are the ones angry about the trial of Zimmerman.  Looks like they could get into the fray after verdict is read in Sanford.  If that is true there is going to be a race riot alright.  Cartel gangs vs african americans of sanford.   That's a new twist.
> ...



If they show up there won't be anything to watch but alot of people fleeing for their lives. That is one of the most dangerous Latino gangs the Cartels use in California from what I've heard.  Brutal doesn't begin to describe those guys.  Sanford is out of their league and better cool it...


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> I just don't get all this anger towards white people, Zimmerman is NOT white. This is Latino on Black violence smh.



I can understand the outrage at first. The media manipulated the story with the pictures of the 8 yr old and the thug pic of Zimmerman getting plastered all over the news. Heck I wanted Zimmerman to burn. Then the facts started to come out. REAL pics of Trayvon and Zimmerman surfaced and the story changed, however, the media manipulated  outrage was still present!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 3, 2013)

They obviously pissed the wrong people off.  Zimmerman is Mexican.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> I read some of the comments and they sound like white supremacists pretending to be black. And then warbler shows up to say something negative about black people.
> 
> Big surprise!



That is because you're a dumb bitch with shit for brains. Just saying


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 3, 2013)

I think Zimmerman is guilty of manslaughter - it wasn't malicious but if he hadn't followed Martin he wouldn't have ended up in the situation.  So that is where I think the mistake was made.  Still if he doesn't get a guilty verdict this isn't going to be the same deal as Rodney King trials because the african american community has outraged the mexican gangs over this story and they don't lay down.


----------



## tjvh (Jul 3, 2013)

Of course some degenerate blacks will use this trial and pull the race card as an excuse to plunder... Welfare isn't enough to replace those aging plasma's with those new 3D LED's... Besides, what are creepy assed crackers going to do about it anyway?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 3, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I read some of the comments and they sound like white supremacists pretending to be black. And then warbler shows up to say something negative about black people.
> ...



Hey, you never answered my question. What is your native language?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 3, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> No.
> 
> Talking to you dummy.
> 
> Try to keep up....



With all due respect, you'll get more intelligent conversation talking to your ass than talking with Rati.....


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 3, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't get all this anger towards white people, Zimmerman is NOT white. This is Latino on Black violence smh.
> ...



Well I'm not, I have a life to lead I have no time for this smh.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jul 3, 2013)

I think some folks want a riot by blacks.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> They obviously pissed the wrong people off.  Zimmerman is Mexican.



Zimmerman is half white/half Peruvian right?


----------



## Zona (Jul 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> I just don't get all this anger towards white people, Zimmerman is NOT white. This is Latino on Black violence smh.



Are you ignorant about his father?  He is GERMAN.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Zimmerman is half white/half Peruvian right?



Sort of; his "white" half is Jewish-Cuban. So a Spanish speaking father and a Peruvian mother. Zimmerman is fluent in Spanish and his father claims that is his native language.

Zimmerman is Hispanic.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 3, 2013)

It was Latino on Black Violence and the Latinos such as MS13 Gang have taken it personal - not to mention they consider a Latino being called "white" highly insulting.  ( imagine that )  I don't know why the african american community has refused to address the Latinos on this one but it looks like the Latinos are ready to address it without the invite.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 3, 2013)

Zona said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't get all this anger towards white people, Zimmerman is NOT white. This is Latino on Black violence smh.
> ...



So the Germans are going to riot?


----------



## tjvh (Jul 3, 2013)

Zona said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't get all this anger towards white people, Zimmerman is NOT white. This is Latino on Black violence smh.
> ...



Thanks for contributing the most ridiculous post of the day.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 3, 2013)

Zona said:


> Are you ignorant about his father?  He is GERMAN.



No stupid, he is not. The father is Cuban, Jewish, and very white - as most Cubans are.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> It was Latino on Black Violence and the Latinos such as MS13 Gang have taken it personal - not to mention they consider a Latino being called "white" highly insulting.  ( imagine that )  I don't know why the african american community has refused to address the Latinos on this one but it looks like the Latinos are ready to address it without the invite.



It isn't MS13, but a wannabe group going by Azusa-13. Azusa is a shithole in the San Gabriel Valley of SoCal. (Carmens on Azusa Ave. is the best Mexican food in the world - though.)


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 3, 2013)

Zona said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't get all this anger towards white people, Zimmerman is NOT white. This is Latino on Black violence smh.
> ...



Yeah and? look at him, he is Hispanic. Frederick Douglass had a white father also but he was still black.







He looks white to you? this guy is Latino.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 3, 2013)

Amen to that HG


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Trayvon Martin Supporters Planning To Riot & Loot If Zimmerman Walks // Mr. Conservative
> 
> It is inevitable and unlike the Rodney King riots it will be more organized because of social media and cell phones.
> 
> ...



The only people planning to riot are assholes, some of which may be black. That does not mean blacks are planning to riot.


----------



## Zona (Jul 3, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't get all this anger towards white people, Zimmerman is NOT white. This is Latino on Black violence smh.
> ...



Link?  Perhaps you know some personally that are?  I am black and I am not "itching" for an excuse.

Any proof or are you full of shit again?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 3, 2013)

I thought I read he was Mexican.  If he is from Peru that is MS 13 Gang homeland - all through south america - they merged with Mexican cartel business in the USA.  They fight for each other and the war on African Americans came from the Mexican Mafia.  I'm not sure what started it.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 3, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman is half white/half Peruvian right?
> ...



Thats what I thought, its not hard to tell when you look at him. These people calling Zimmerman a "white boy" and a "cracker" must be blind.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 3, 2013)

Zona said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Look it up yourself stupid. 
I'm not your fucking secretary


----------



## Zona (Jul 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


He grew up In a white area, white school, white friends, white girlfriend, speaks no Spanish, has no ties with anything hispanic.  But go with that.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 3, 2013)

He's Hispanic/Latino


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 3, 2013)

Zona said:


> He grew up In a white area, white school, white friends, white girlfriend, speaks no Spanish, has no ties with anything hispanic.  But go with that.



So did the Obama's - dumb fuck.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 3, 2013)

Zona said:


> Link?  Perhaps you know some personally that are?  I am black and I am not "itching" for an excuse.
> 
> Any proof or are you full of shit again?



Even in the Los Angeles riots, the majority of black people stayed home and locked their doors like the rest of us.

Riots by their nature, involve a minority of any group. I'm sure there will be riots after the verdict, and I'm sure that some white leftists will be involved. 

I'm also certain the the overwhelming majority of black Americans will not be involved.


----------



## Zona (Jul 3, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...


Look up blacks that you know?  

Basically, your just full of shit again.  Embrace  it?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 3, 2013)

Zona said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



So growing up in a white area takes away your ethnicity? plus I thought he did speak Spanish?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 3, 2013)

Zimmerman being a Hispanic shouldn't even be a debate, look at him. I am convinced there are people out there who WANT Zimmerman to be white and they want more tension between Blacks and whites. Hispanics in Compton are cleansing that area of Blacks but nobody says jack shit, if it was whites doing it all hell would be breaking loose.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 3, 2013)

Zona said:


> He grew up In a white area, white school, white friends, white girlfriend, speaks no Spanish, has no ties with anything hispanic.  But go with that.



Do you check anything you post?

Zimmerman is fluent in Spanish.

*" Zimmerman's own father calls his son a "Spanish-speaking minority."*

Is George Zimmerman White or Latino?

His brother has been out here in Los Angeles, hitting all the Spanish language media. 

What do you think got those morons in Azusa-13 so worked up? It wasn't Fox, sparky....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Zimmerman being a Hispanic shouldn't even be a debate, look at him. I am convinced there are people out there who WANT Zimmerman to be white and they want more tension between Blacks and whites. Hispanics in Compton are cleansing that area of Blacks but nobody says jack shit, if it was whites doing it all hell would be breaking loose.



Page 2: Mara Salvatrucha Gang, a Mexican Cartel, and the United States Have a Problem - ABC News

I don't know why the American media has not done more to get the stories out on the Mexican Mafia  / Cartels in Mexico at war with Black Gangs, HG.  Beats me.  All I know is has been an ongoing thing for YEARS. 



 You cannot put a new Mexican immigrant and an African American together in the same restaurant kitchen down in Orando without a war breaking out I'm told.  With the Mexicans being the aggressive ones. ( there is a very strong presence of MS 13 gangs in Orlando, Fla. also )  There is some talk about these Latinos waging their own race war against the african americans in usa.  As to MS 13 that came out of El Salvador, Bolivia, Nicaragua, Guatamala, Peru - they merged with Mexican cartels a long time back and are in business together.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman being a Hispanic shouldn't even be a debate, look at him. I am convinced there are people out there who WANT Zimmerman to be white and they want more tension between Blacks and whites. Hispanics in Compton are cleansing that area of Blacks but nobody says jack shit, if it was whites doing it all hell would be breaking loose.
> ...



Its not just African Americans either anyone with Black features is a target, they have went after Puerto Ricans, Cubans, Brazilians etc with black features and killed them. Mexicans dont like Puerto Ricans as it is anyways regardless what they look like.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 3, 2013)

kiwiman127 said:


> I think some folks want a riot by blacks.


Yep, it will give them a chance to break out their white sheets. warbler just had his ironed and starched.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > They obviously pissed the wrong people off.  Zimmerman is Mexican.
> ...



who is making this a racial issue dude?

then you will have your answer as to what is really happening

race fight = $


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > I think some folks want a riot by blacks.
> ...



horse shit you racist fuck


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Probably right about the Puerto Ricans and Brazilians but the Cubans have been down there in Mexico doing war games in the desert so I think they must be friendly with them.  The drug Lords down there praise Castro as the one who stood up. Whatever that means.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > I think some folks want a riot by blacks.
> ...



You're a fucking race-baiting idiot. 

Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 3, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



Right. Read your first two posts on this thread. You aren't fooling anyone.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 3, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Trayvon Martin Supporters Planning To Riot & Loot If Zimmerman Walks // Mr. Conservative
> 
> It is inevitable and unlike the Rodney King riots it will be more organized because of social media and cell phones.
> 
> ...



LOL! It's funny that you make such a stupid generalization about "the Blacks in general" when it's probably less than 1% of "the Blacks" who may riot if zimmerman is acquitted. What does that say about you and people who "think" like you, when you would try to lump and blame a whole group of innocent people for the action of a small minority of them?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I did.

You're that fucking sensitive? 

I guess if I blew a fart next to you in the office you'd cry "sexual harassment," even though no one would want to fuck your 240 pound ass.

But that's how you modern-day Libberhoids are bred. 

Keep on keepin on Porky bitch.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> I'm not sure but there is chatter that the Latino gang in this link is already headed for Sanford, Fla. so I'd suggest these African American protesters stay home and steer clear of the fireworks...  couldn't find the other link about sanford but they are watching this one closely...
> 
> Mexican Mafia Declares War On Black Gangs - Friends of Ours



Isn't that story from last year? If you go to some Brown Pride forums, the ones who are making most of the noise are white stormfront guys posing as Latinos. Many of the posts from Latinos portray zimmerman as a chavala and a snitch punk. LOL


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I suppose political motivation can render a person blind to reality.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Cubans are tricky, there are Black Cubans who the Mexicans would not like.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Wrong link. It is the Latino gang MS13.  They work with Mexican Mafia.  They are the ones angry about the trial of Zimmerman.  Looks like they could get into the fray after verdict is read in Sanford.  If that is true there is going to be a race riot alright.  Cartel gangs vs african americans of sanford.   That's a new twist.



It will be a minority of the aforementioned groups.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



LOL, that would be stupid if they did. They would get scrutinized by the authorities.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> They obviously pissed the wrong people off.  Zimmerman is Mexican.



LOL, zimmerman isn't Mexican! He's half white and half Peruvian. He's of American and South American ancestry, MS-13 is a Central American based gang.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> I think Zimmerman is guilty of manslaughter - it wasn't malicious but if he hadn't followed Martin he wouldn't have ended up in the situation.  So that is where I think the mistake was made.  Still if he doesn't get a guilty verdict this isn't going to be the same deal as Rodney King trials because the african american community has outraged the mexican gangs over this story and they don't lay down.



Did you ever see videos and photos of the L.A. riots? There were plenty of Blacks AND Latinos doing the rioting and looting.............


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > They obviously pissed the wrong people off.  Zimmerman is Mexican.
> ...



Yep..........


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 3, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> LOL, zimmerman isn't Mexican! He's half white and half Peruvian. He's of American and South American ancestry, MS-13 is a Central American based gang.



Azusa-13 isn't MS-13. They are a wanna be gang. But they are violent.

Robert Zimmerman went on a tour late last year and went on Univision and Telemundo as well as the Mexican cable stations. It might have been a smart move, but it increased tensions among Hispanics and blacks. Since the Zimmermans speak Spanish, it was an easy sell to get the LA Latinos behind them. 

I expect that any riots that occur will be in Chicago and Florida, but riots in LA might well pit blacks and Mexicans against each other.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 3, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...


I would absolutely cry sexual harassment since it is well known that farting to you is a pick up line.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 3, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Are you ignorant about his father?  He is GERMAN.
> ...



Where are you getting the part about his father being Cuban? All the accounts I have seen state that his father is white.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 3, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Trayvon Martin Supporters Planning To Riot & Loot If Zimmerman Walks // Mr. Conservative
> 
> It is inevitable and unlike the Rodney King riots it will be more organized because of social media and cell phones.
> 
> ...



If he is freed, he will be a dead man walking for the rest of his life. Hatred is out to get him.  If this had been a Hispanic on Hispanic or black on black or white on white, crime, we would have heard nothing of it. It is race-driven.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> I thought I read he was Mexican.  If he is from Peru that is MS 13 Gang homeland - all through south america - they merged with Mexican cartel business in the USA.  They fight for each other and the war on African Americans came from the Mexican Mafia.  I'm not sure what started it.



No Peru is not, El Salvador was and IS! Many of the veteranos were former fighters during the wars in El Salvador during the 80's.  Central America is their stronghold. LOL


----------



## NoNukes (Jul 3, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Trayvon Martin Supporters Planning To Riot & Loot If Zimmerman Walks // Mr. Conservative
> 
> It is inevitable and unlike the Rodney King riots it will be more organized because of social media and cell phones.
> 
> ...



Great news, I need a new television.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 3, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, zimmerman isn't Mexican! He's half white and half Peruvian. He's of American and South American ancestry, MS-13 is a Central American based gang.
> ...



One poster here keeps referring to MS-13. Thanks for the clarification. On an anecdotal note; I have been around the aforementioned people in neighborhoods and stores, etc. they have plenty of them in NY as well as Mexicans, I never had a problem with them and I am part Black. In fact it has been quite the opposite experience for me, they have always treated me with respect.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



For someone.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 3, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon Martin Supporters Planning To Riot & Loot If Zimmerman Walks // Mr. Conservative
> ...



People have a short memory when it doesn't affect them personally, but yeah that first year may be a little hectic for him.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 3, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



It is doubtful anyone, freed under these circumstances, would ever let go of the fear, to live a so-called, normal existence. Paranoia would be a constant companion.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 3, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I agree.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


 
But you would have to understand the language in order to decipher it as such.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Trayvon Martin Supporters Planning To Riot & Loot If Zimmerman Walks // Mr. Conservative
> 
> It is inevitable and unlike the Rodney King riots it will be more organized because of social media and cell phones.
> 
> ...



It's the whites who are planning to riot if GZ is found guilty.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 3, 2013)

I really hope white people use their head and stay off the streets the day 
the verdict comes in...

Just to be safe.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Want to know the difference between a moderate and an asshole?

This.



Quantum Windbag said:


> The only people planning to riot are assholes, some of which may be black. That does not mean blacks are planning to riot.






JakeStarkey said:


> It's the whites who are planning to riot if GZ is found guilty.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 3, 2013)

I will say that some folks here are certainly a PARANOID bunch! I live in a multiracial neighborhood, there are some good parts and bad parts, and this case is DEFINITELY NOT part of the conversations around here. I meet all sorts of people from many different walks of life and they certainly don't reflect the negative and hateful attitudes some people here have. Some of yall need to get out more and develop some social skills!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2013)

QWB, it's called hyperbole, and that you don't get it is your problem.


----------



## skye (Jul 3, 2013)

It's unbelievable to me that if some don't like the finding of a jury in a trial....what do they do? they take to the streets and riot!

They threatened that too, if OJ Simpson was found guilty   ...what the heck... in both cases it is about the perception that blacks are denied justice which  IS NOT the case....if Zimmerman is found innocent so be it.... and if they want to riot....well ...let them.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 3, 2013)

skye said:


> It's unbelievable to me that if some don't like the finding of a jury in a trial....what do they do? they take to the streets and riot!
> 
> They threatened that too, if OJ Simpson was found guilty   ...what the heck... in both cases it is about the perception that blacks are denied justice which  IS NOT the case....if Zimmerman is found innocent so be it.... and *if they want to riot....well ...let them*.



Throw their asses in jail where they belong, if they are going to act out like that.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> QWB, it's called hyperbole, and that you don't get it is your problem.



It is called accutezza, not hyperbole.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

Rozman said:


> I really hope white people use their head and stay off the streets the day
> the verdict comes in...
> 
> Just to be safe.



The prosecutor has been accused of hiding exculpatory evidence.  There may not be a verdict.  Case may be dismissed. And she could be disbarred.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-a...cutor-indicted-falsifying-arrest-warrant.html


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 4, 2013)

Some groups of Americans are relentlessly stupid.  For instance, the TPM that disrupted town hall meetings.

We may see "riots" online at USMB from certain cliques who disagree with the jury.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon Martin Supporters Planning To Riot & Loot If Zimmerman Walks // Mr. Conservative
> ...



If anyone riots over that it will be the MS 13 Latino gangs that everyone seems to have forgotten about.  Barking dogs don't bite.  It is the silent ones you had better watch out for.  

On that note, let me take this opportunity to comment on your denial that there has been favoritism from the WH in regards to which story gets national attention, Starkey.  I've got an article here that speaks to that issue and questions why it is that the mainstream media have ignored some very horrific cases of black on white violence such as this story mentions?  You read it and draw your own conclusions as to why that is.

Articles: The Taboo on Mentioning Black Mob Violence


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 4, 2013)

DA's asst. faints during testimony on victims' gruesome deaths


For starters.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 4, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



I have read the American Thinker numerous times.  It describes itself as "American Thinker is a daily internet publication devoted to the thoughtful exploration of issues of importance to Americans."  AT, in fact, is a far right reactionary online rag that twists evidence to its philosophy instead of it philosophy to the evidence: in other words, critical thinking is not its style.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 4, 2013)

Law Enforcement ignores 26 racially motivated murders black on white violence in 2 month period.   This case is just on more of the cases ignored by mainstream media reporters http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/suspects-identified-in-andrew-graham-murders

Doubtful any will ever get the national attention Trayvon Martin is getting right now.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 4, 2013)

What is your point, Jeri: that you cannot control media bias?  That would be an infringement of their 1st Amendment rights.  I don't think American Thinker should be controlled, although it is a rag, in my opinion.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Some groups of Americans are relentlessly stupid.  For instance, the TPM that disrupted town hall meetings.
> 
> We may see "riots" online at USMB from certain cliques who disagree with the jury.



The Tea Party "disrupting" meetings by asking their representatives questions is bad, protestors disrupting the Texas Senate and preventing it from conducting a vote is good. This is the Starky universe where he can pretend he is a Republican.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 4, 2013)

You believe in the opposite: TPM good, Texas Senate protest bad.

This is the QWB universe where he can pretend he is a Republican.

I think that most mainstream GOP were caught off guard by the TPM town hall riots and did not know what to say, other than if asked, they disapproved.  And still do.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Typical Jake tactics, can't come up with an actual argument so he resorts to sputtering incoherently about reactionaries and conspiracies.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> You believe in the opposite: TPM good, Texas Senate protest bad.
> 
> This is the QWB universe where he can pretend he is a Republican.
> 
> I think that most mainstream GOP were caught off guard by the TPM town hall riots and did not know what to say, other than if asked, they disapproved.  And still do.



I think people who prevent the legislature from acting is bad even when legislature is doing things I disagree with, which explains why I didn't call for people to go to the US Senate Chambers and prevent them from voting for Obamacare. The place to make your point is not in the chambers, it is outside. That is called intellectual consistency, something that you would not understand if it slapped you in the face.

By the way Jake, I never claimed to be a Republican. In fact, I have repeatedly pointed out that I am not one, but I know a few, and even the liberal west coast Republicans I meet here in San Francisco make you look like a far left drooling idiot.

The mainstream Republicans were caught off guard by the Tea Party, but no one ever said they were conservative. Yet you routinely dismiss McCain as a radical right wing reactionary.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 4, 2013)

skye said:


> It's unbelievable to me that if some don't like the finding of a jury in a trial....what do they do? they take to the streets and riot!
> 
> They threatened that too, if OJ Simpson was found guilty   ...what the heck... in both cases it is about the perception that blacks are denied justice which  IS NOT the case....if Zimmerman is found innocent so be it.... and if they want to riot....well ...let them.



Do you remember the rodeny king riots? ANY excuse to riot, burn, loot and act like an animal is used. 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P43WZd611WA]Los Angeles Riots, 1992 (1) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NCgxIljvTQ]RODNEY KING RIOTS AND L.A. RIOTS // EXCLUSIVE VIDEO LEAKED // BREAKING NEWS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 4, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't get all this anger towards white people, Zimmerman is NOT white. This is Latino on Black violence smh.
> ...



Seems like the racist whites are "itiching" for a man who murdered an unarmed, innocent black teenager to go free instead of paying for what he did.


----------



## Zona (Jul 4, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Isnt that exactly what you just did?


----------



## Zona (Jul 4, 2013)

syrenn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > It's unbelievable to me that if some don't like the finding of a jury in a trial....what do they do? they take to the streets and riot!
> ...



Yup. THOSE assholes were just that, assholes.  

THEY DO NOT REPRESENT THE BLACK RACE.  They represent assholes.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 4, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I know you do not have the evidence to support that statement.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 4, 2013)

Zona said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I said Jake is a reactionary?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 4, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



The evidence is right here, on all of these threads about this case. It is patently clear that gun toting, racist whites want Zimmerman to go free, that they think killing an innocent boy is  okay, that profiling and stalking him was okay because he was black, that all black teenagers are thugs and gangbangers.  I read it over and over again every day. You must have very selective reading behavior.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 4, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Get it right, QWB.  Anybody relying on the reactionary American Thinker is involved in its incoherency about conspiracies.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 4, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I am not the one doing selective reading if you think someone saying Zimmerman planned to kill Martin is proof it happened that way.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 4, 2013)

And all of this is why we have a jury, whose verdict I am going to support and urge all others to do the same.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Ignore the media source if it troubles you and just address the crimes the mainstream media ignored - while focusing far too much attention on this story of Trayvon.  It is hardly significant in my opinion.  The escalation of violence in the crimes I listed by black americans on white - include gang rapes, raping with knives, razors, raping both the man and his girlfriend,etc, overkill you get the picture - anyhow - Jake - when you read the court documents on these cases ( does it matter who reported it?  American thinker or otherwise? Not really ) and especially the new trend of black mob violence that just strikes randomly?  I think this is a matter that should be addressed with regards to the Obama administration, don't you?  


Or would you prefer the Mexican Cartels come up here and handle it themselves?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> And all of this is why we have a jury, whose verdict I am going to support and urge all others to do the same.



I will wait until they hand down the verdict before I decide whether it should be supported.

Then again, I am not a statist.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 4, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



You see a rise of incidents, but not a race war as the far right would define it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 4, 2013)

When the DA faints in the courtroom, Jake?  You know you've got a major story on your hands.  Yet not a single national news media picked up the story.  Why the black out of news on this type crime is what I'm wondering.  Why do the news media purposely not report the stories of black on hispanic violence in this country?  According to law enforcement there are plenty and they are told not to talk about it. 

 Do they not realize these people get on the phone with folks back home in South America and tell them what happened anyhow? The naivete' of the western media is utterly astounding sometimes.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 4, 2013)

. . . because, if not a single major national or international source picks up your story, that does not make it suppression.

There is no race war.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't see a race war.  No.  I see both sides making the Zimmerman case a racial issue when it isn't.  It is a simple matter of Zimmerman overstepping his authority - by following Trayvon - consequences he didn't expect but nevertheless he will have to face.  Manslaughter is the charge in my opinion.  Nothing more.  It wasn't malicious.  Just an act of over zealous stupidity.  I expect if he is found guilty of manslaughter he'll get 10 years - little more. 

-Jeremiah


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 4, 2013)

I agree with you on the GZ trial.  It was never about race between the two young men; it was about a wannabee authoritarian and a kid who was not taking any of it.

The far left and the far right made it about race.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> . . . because, if not a single major national or international picks up your story, that does not make it suppression.
> 
> There is no race war.



Did I say there was a race war?  No.  What I said, Starkey, is that there is a pattern that is becoming consistent and very apparent to those watching - white or hispanic crime on black americans - big story - black crime with escalated patterns of violence on white and hispanic folks - not reported in national news and since Obama came into office I'm finding these stories AFTER the fact - sometimes MONTHS AFTER or else I'm reading about it on the UK news such as the story of the elderly white blind woman who was raped and beaten to death and her husband too which happened in Oklahoma right after the Trayvon Martin story but not a word of it.  I found out via UK news as did the rest of my friends.

There is something wrong about that, Starkey. So I'd appreciate your having a look at and see what you find out. 

I have always preferred black churches over white ones so anyone who cries racist is barking up the wrong tree with me.   I just believe in calling it as I see it. No apologies here.

-Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 4, 2013)

I totally agree with your assessment of what happened between Zimmerman and Martin. It was not about race.  It was about neither one of them backing down.  I can relate to Martin more perhaps. Because of my own upbringing.  I would probably have done the same thing Martin did at his age, in fact I know I would have.   Just for the GP.  

Years ago and when I was pregnant for my son I was followed by a car from one city to another until I pulled over in a country gas station, pulled my baseball bat out of the backseat and was taking it straight to the guys windshield when he jumped out and said, Hey!  It's me!  It was a friend of mine in someone elses car.    At 9 months pregnant I'm not doing martial arts, didn't have a gun on me and was ready to use the bat.  It is what it is.  You don't follow people around like your Kojak and not expect consequences.  I'm a Christian now so I've calmed down a little.  Still very aware of my surroundings no matter where I am though. 

  - Jeri


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> DA's asst. faints during testimony on victims' gruesome deaths
> 
> 
> For starters.....



Does anyone here wonder why a witness would not want to testify out of fear for her life?


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 4, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> I just don't get all this anger towards white people, Zimmerman is NOT white. This is Latino on Black violence smh.



I infer that it's the 'profiling' of African Americans, particularly those wearing hoodies, etc that is the issue. 

Perhaps LE in this area is white?  They dropped the ball from the start some say.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I agree with you on the GZ trial.  It was never about race between the two young men; it was about a wannabee authoritarian and a kid who was not taking any of it.
> 
> The far left and the far right made it about race.





I agree. And then there is 'gun control'---the timing was terrible.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fubn713BdQ4&feature=share&list=PLDECC7E098434DED3]Hundreds of fed up Latinos protest Black racism - YouTube[/ame]

Latinos took to the streets demanding justice and they got it.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 7, 2013)

You libruls have stirred the racial pot to the point it's overrun with rage now.. Don't forget either, Zimmerman is Hispanic-- RACE WHORES- PIMPS- the LEFTIST mantra of division.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 7, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> You libruls have stirred the racial pot to the point it's overrun with rage now.. Don't forget either, Zimmerman is Hispanic-- RACE WHORES- PIMPS- the LEFTIST mantra of division.



Is that what Fox Noise told you to say? how is black,whites and Latinos marching, to stop violence, stirring the racial pot?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 7, 2013)

They caught the black guys who beat the Latino man to death for having his arm around his brother ( they thought he was gay - that was the excuse - ) but youtube has pulled the most recent video of protests this year against Black Mob Violence in Brooklyn.  I tried to post it and it reads - No longer available.  Guess the Obama adminstration is started to get worried about the Latinos.  

I would say the silence from Latino Gangs - especially MS 13 & Mex Mafia on Zimmerman is a sign that that Black Mobs are going to get whats coming to them. .......and THEN SOME!  Huge presence of MS 13 gangs in Orlando, Fla - right next to Sanford, Fla - Southern Cal, South Miami, they are probably waiting until the Zimmerman trial is over to "respond" properly...

-Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 7, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > You libruls have stirred the racial pot to the point it's overrun with rage now.. Don't forget either, Zimmerman is Hispanic-- RACE WHORES- PIMPS- the LEFTIST mantra of division.
> ...



The last protest by Latino community in Brooklyn wasn't so nice.  That was a couple of months ago and youtube has pulled the video.  Google Black Mob Violence in Brooklyn Youtube and you'll see it has been pulled. 

Time for playing nice is now over.  Watch what they roll out next...  My bet is on the Latinos.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 7, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> You libruls have stirred the racial pot to the point it's overrun with rage now.. Don't forget either, Zimmerman is Hispanic-- RACE WHORES- PIMPS- the LEFTIST mantra of division.



They offered to sell the guns to the Cartels to go after the bigger Cartels and those guys said no thank you.  Via YOUTUBE Message.   So the Cartels already know that Obama wanted to kill them off.   Obama has made himself the enemy of the Latino nations and Latino people.  

Doesn't matter how much he offers them now - claiming their own family members in mexico for tax write offs ( yes he did ) immigration ( he had no intention of it ) and so on.  They hate his guts.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



It's not just Latinos that trying to stop gang violence. As Reaganomics/ neoconservative policy takes hold of America more and more people are disenfranchised. And violence increases....


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 7, 2013)

I almost feel sorry for black Americans.  They have their problems, certainly, but obama wants to bring in 30 million more hispanics to finish them off.

obama uses black people.  They only mean something to him when it comes to political support.   Other than that, they get kicked to the curb every time.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 7, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> I almost feel sorry for black Americans.  They have their problems, certainly, but obama wants to bring in 30 million more hispanics to finish them off.
> 
> obama uses black people.  They only mean something to him when it comes to political support.   Other than that, they get kicked to the curb every time.



With Republicans fixing election Democrats have no choice but to bring in more voters.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 7, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > I almost feel sorry for black Americans.  They have their problems, certainly, but obama wants to bring in 30 million more hispanics to finish them off.
> ...



Nonsense democrats still have a lock on the dead vote.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 7, 2013)

and this is "Moving Forward" according to Obama? sure feels more like 1968 again.


----------



## Intense (Jul 7, 2013)

*Moved To Race Relations/Racism*


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 7, 2013)

we can just see it now, after Zimmerman walks scott free, all hell breaks loose between Hispanics and Blacks, then Obama tries to stop the fire by having a "Fried Ribs and Taco Summit" in a White House lawn. We can just assume that Al,Jesse,Marco and Ted Cruze will be there.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 7, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



ahhh....the Zombie voting stories. I have yet to see a dead person at a polling place.


----------



## usmcstinger (Jul 7, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > I almost feel sorry for black Americans.  They have their problems, certainly, but obama wants to bring in 30 million more hispanics to finish them off.
> ...



Where are your viable sources to back up your statement in regard to Republicans fixing elections?

Learn:Victims of Voter Fraud: Poor and Disadvantaged are Most Likely to Have Their Vote Stolen

Eighth Democrat Named in New York Vote Fraud Probe


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 7, 2013)

usmcstinger said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



GOP electoral vote-rigging schemes still alive and well


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 7, 2013)

> Okay, but how does the plan work? The GOP doesn't have one "master plan" to rig the electoral college. Instead, lawmakers are considering a couple of different versions of a plan that would tie electoral votes to congressional districts. Ready to geek out? Okay. The plan would award one electoral vote to the winner of the popular vote in each congressional district. That would leave two leftover electoral votes, representing the state's two senators, up for grabs. In Virginia's plan, the two bonus votes would have been given to the candidate who won the most districts (that proposal was killed on Tuesday); in other versions of the proposal, two bonus votes would go to the winner of the statewide popular vote.
> 
> The only problem? Congressional districts aren't created equal. In 2010, the GOP went on a massive gerrymandering spree that allowed Republicans to keep their House majority in 2012 even though more Americans voted for Democrats. Tying electoral votes to these gerrymandered districts would give the GOP a huge advantage in states that are expected to go blue on the presidential level. This could discount the votes of those Americans who live in urban areas, particularly minority groups. (Blogger Paul Bibeau found that the Virginia plan would make a Democrat vote worth 3/5 of a Republican one.)
> 
> This would give Republican presidential candidates a bunch more electoral votes without forcing them to win over any new voters. Six states&#8212;Florida, Michigan, Ohio, Virginia, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin&#8212;have considered the idea, but it's so controversial that the proposals have lost steam in all but the last two states. "The people supporting this were hoping to do it without anyone noticing, and they thought it was too complicated for people to understand," Ian Millhiser, a senior constitutional policy analyst at the Center for American Progress, notes.



The GOP's Plan to Rig the Electoral College, Explained | Mother Jones


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey Jeremiah, it seems that this type of conflict makes you happy. Good news for you, there are other more positive forces at work to kill the wet dream some bigots have about Black and Latino conflict. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yT8S7TialN0]Black & Brown Unity pt1 Fat Joe & Ice Cube Speak Out - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aCC6B52iOg]Black and Brown Unity pt2 Immortal Technique Speaks on Divide & Conquer - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC3WrTZNqdc]Black and Brown Unity pt3 Peacemaker Alex Sanchez Speaks on Immigration laws & tactics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 7, 2013)

It's funny that some people seem to have a wet dream over such a conflict. Here's a fact, yeah there are conflicts but who did the Latinos vote for in the last election? Obama or the lily white republican Romney? 

Oh , don't worry; as long as there are white people like in the video below, well.........the video speaks for itself.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FV7_l_HVUgM]Mexican and Black lady vs racist white patriotic minutemen - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd5xEuLLqFY]Blacks and Mexicans Fighting Together in California to keep West Coast Music Alive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 7, 2013)

A lot of people "get it" like this Brother:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wszY8MmXKjg]@_Brazy speaks on relationships between blacks and browns in Southern California - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 7, 2013)

Southsider Mexican vs Southsider Black:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvbWThNqvjU]black shrek & mexican shrek - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 7, 2013)

Those days are over, Bub.  Your homies can tell you all about it out in So. Cal.  Thanks for the vids but I'm just posting what I'm finding.  Times are changing, dude.  You ought to look into why that is. 

-Jeremiah


----------



## MaryL (Jul 7, 2013)

What is the difference between a bias crime, a hate crime, "RACIST" attacks and just plain old  crime? How many times do we split hairs?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 7, 2013)

According to this story in California the real race war is between Mexican and Black.  Just sayin'. 

It is what it is!  The REAL Race War in America :: The Black Sphere


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Those days are over, Bub.  Your homies can tell you all about it out in So. Cal.  Thanks for the vids but I'm just posting what I'm finding.  Times are changing, dude.  You ought to look into why that is.
> 
> -Jeremiah



LOL, I'm pretty sure that many of those videos I posted are more recent than the one your started your OP with.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 8, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



is that what Farrakhan told you to say?

it be  whitey's fault

legacy of slavery no doubt


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

We seem so uncivilized.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> We seem so uncivilized.



Some of "us" are.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 8, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Those days are over, Bub.  Your homies can tell you all about it out in So. Cal.  Thanks for the vids but I'm just posting what I'm finding.  Times are changing, dude.  You ought to look into why that is.
> ...





Doubtful.  That story in Southern California just happened.  Like I said, you're behind the times.  So forget the white folks. Watch your own back.  You've got bigger problems.  MUCH bigger problems.  lol.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 8, 2013)

I find the whole thing sickening. But, if hispanics can beat back the blacks who want to kill a cracker want to give it a go..by all means do it.

I never thought I would say this, but I place all this on Obama. Holding that pic of Martin up to the camera and saying "this could be my son" was the proverbial straw.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 8, 2013)

I am also thankful I live in an area where ALL races get along just fine. Thank you Lord for small towns.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> I almost feel sorry for black Americans.  They have their problems, certainly, but obama wants to bring in 30 million more hispanics to finish them off.
> 
> obama uses black people.  They only mean something to him when it comes to political support.   Other than that, they get kicked to the curb every time.



That's true.  He wasn't raised in a black culture by any stretch.  Now his WIFE, she's a street fighter.  But Obama himself is an aristocrat and an elitist.  Real blacks only represent a way to get what he wants.  Well, I think he wants a seat in the UN.  He will use different blacks to get that too.  And will never be one of them.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 8, 2013)

Amen to that.  I feel very angry though for people in the cities are going to be subjected to such nonsense because of one over zealous neighborhood watch guy who killed someone.  I think it is absolutely criminal that Twitter and Facebook have not canceled the accounts of every single person who has invoked a BOW race war - riots - whatever!  If anyone is harmed after Zimmerman trial is over the first people that should be sued is Facebook and Twitter and these websites that are still up and running and provoking the violence.  I think anyone who has called for the death of Zimmerman should be charged with as a terrorist.   If a kid can be held by police for making a joke why aren't the authorities arresting these idiots??!!   


  - Jeri


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



LOL, here's the info from the video you posted in your OP ................."genius":


*Uploaded on May 23, 2009*

UncookedVanilla's Blog | Not just another WordPress.com weblog...
*
A few hundred people on Dec. 14, 2008 marched in Brooklyn* 

Why should I "Watch my own back"? I don't have a racial chip on my shoulder like you do. You probably walk around the street with your tail between your legs because you are afraid of Black and Brown people, that's why little impotent putz clowns like you and the rest of the bigots want to see the two aforementioned groups fight each other.  

I bet some of you clowns have fantasies of being another zimmerman.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 8, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I find the whole thing sickening. But, if hispanics can beat back the blacks who want to kill a cracker want to give it a go..by all means do it.
> 
> I never thought I would say this, but I place all this on Obama. Holding that pic of Martin up to the camera and saying "this could be my son" was the proverbial straw.



Wow! "It's Obwaamwa's fwault!", that's really a pathetic post. Sorry to disappoint you, but the above is NOT going to happen, many Latinos in that demographic don't like people like zimmerman,


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 8, 2013)

Listen up, Git!  The So. Cal Mexican mafia eviction on black families in So. Cal neighborhoods is ongoing with the last one evicted a week ago!  Proceed at your own risk!   - Jeremiah


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 8, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I find the whole thing sickening. But, if hispanics can beat back the blacks who want to kill a cracker want to give it a go..by all means do it.
> ...



Go eat yourself.  I am sick of the sight of you.  - Jeremiah


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 8, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > I almost feel sorry for black Americans.  They have their problems, certainly, but obama wants to bring in 30 million more hispanics to finish them off.
> ...



So a Black person who grew up in a white neighborhood, is not "Black enough" in your book? How is his wife who is an educated , professional woman now a "street fighter"? Do you have a list of "street fights" she has participated in, or is that some type of stereotyping you are doing?   
For someone who is not one of "them", he sure got an overwhelmingly large percentage of the vote from "them". Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 8, 2013)

You ARE the laugh, Jit.  You just don't get it yet.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Listen up, Git!  The So. Cal Mexican mafia eviction on black families in So. Cal neighborhoods is ongoing with the last one evicted a week ago!  Proceed at your own risk!   - Jeremiah



Take your own advice........................ that shit is not happening out here. I come across Blacks and Latinos (Mexicans, Central Americans, Puerto Ricans,etc.) , no problems here.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Go fuck yourself PUNK.


----------



## Friends (Jul 8, 2013)

Blacks are warming up for the riots they are going to stage when George Zimmerman is acquitted.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 8, 2013)

Friends said:


> Blacks are warming up for the riots they are going to stage when George Zimmerman is acquired.



Who is acquiring zimmerman?


----------



## Friends (Jul 8, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > It's no secret that a white person would be crazy to enter some neighborhoods. We all know it and acknowledge it consciously or unconsciously. There is a good chance pretty white woman (or a pretty white boy) would most likely be killed if she was dropped off in a "bad neighborhood" and the first thing the Police would say is "what the hell was she doing there" as if it was her own fault. The same thing doesn't go for a Black man in a "white" neighborhood' as we can see in the Zimmerman trial. I don't pretend to know the reason for the double standard, only that it exists.
> ...


 
I don't see anything wrong. Black neighborhoods are usually full of bad people.


----------



## Friends (Jul 8, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> Wednesday, July 3rd, 2013
> 
> By Edward Wyckoff Williams
> Guest Columnist
> ...


 
The half truths were not challenged because they were not half truths. They were 100 percent true. 

Unfortunately there are too many taboos against criticizing blacks. They really do have a crime rate that is eight times the white rate. The news media is remiss in not drawing more attention to that fact. 

Black on black crime does not bother me nearly as much as black on white crime.


----------



## Friends (Jul 8, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks are warming up for the riots they are going to stage when George Zimmerman is acquired.
> ...


 
Thanks for correcting my spelling. I try to be careful about that.

Since you were so helpful, I will return the favor by pointing out that "Zimmerman" should be capitalized.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 8, 2013)

Friends said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



I don't capitalize that leva's name on purpose. I didn't correct your spelling, you spelled "acquired" correctly.


----------



## justoffal (Jul 8, 2013)

1.) Don't be anywhere near a footwear outlet of any kind for any reason that' s like getting between an alligator and a fresh piece of meat.

2.) If you are white or white hispanic ( whatever the hell that is ) you WILL BE A TARGET

3.) Don't even try to claim that you are on Trayvon's side....that will just get you shot more.

4.) If you have expensive sneakers in the house......put them outside....that way they won't have to break in to get what they really want.

5.) Study the local laws to find out what you will be charged with when you shoot an intruder who breaks in looking to kill you and your family. Just because they want to kill you doesn't mean that the local court system will let you off the hook for blasting their asses back out of the window they broke to get in.

6.) Don't assume that a guilty verdict will assuage the riots. They will most like happen anyway because no riot means no free sneakers or big screen TV's.

7.) Try to hang with Black friends for the day....you should probably be safe and yes I do have black friends but it's funny when we're together we don't see skin color...just friends.

8.) Hide any white sheets you may have....they will be used to prove that you are KKK members.

9.) Find a place to park you automobile for the day that is off the street....rioters just love to smash winshields and light up fancy rides.

10.) Don't be too quiet....hiding won't help you..... just be ready.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jul 8, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I find the whole thing sickening. But, if hispanics can beat back the blacks who want to kill a cracker want to give it a go..by all means do it.
> 
> I never thought I would say this, but* I place all this on Obama*. Holding that pic of Martin up to the camera and saying "this could be my son" was the proverbial straw.



Moments like this are why I love the fucking internet so much.

The video in the OP is from December of 2008, a month before Obama was sworn in, and 4 years before the Trayvon Martin shooting.


----------



## Politico (Jul 9, 2013)

You go ahead and do that then.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jul 9, 2013)

These threads are getting a little creepy.

You guys are a little too excited about these supposed upcoming "riots".


----------



## editec (Jul 9, 2013)

You've given this sock puppet a perfect name...Just offal?

Yup!


----------



## birddog (Jul 9, 2013)

It's nice to live in a rural area of s. Illinois.  The few blacks we have are nice people, and most of us keep our powder dry anyway!


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 9, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> These threads are getting a little creepy.
> 
> You guys are a little too excited about these supposed upcoming "riots".



are you taking bets?


----------



## justoffal (Jul 9, 2013)

The name has been around for some time...

In fact I think you can google it and come up with hudreds of net posts...

No matter..

I don't use sock puppets only the one moniker.

JO


----------



## justoffal (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm familiar with the personality graph you post in your signature....

the lower left hand quadrant means you're a fascist I believe.

JO


----------



## justoffal (Jul 9, 2013)

Well stop and think about this for a minute...

You have a small percentage of the poplulaiton...less than 12 percent....threatening to go out and kick ass on the other 88 percent....

Hmmmmm

Maybe not such a good idea eh?

JO


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jul 9, 2013)

justoffal said:


> I'm familiar with the personality graph you post in your signature....
> 
> the lower left hand quadrant means you're a fascist I believe.
> 
> JO



Perhaps you need new glasses. The axis are clearly labelled.


----------



## justoffal (Jul 9, 2013)

Most blacks are outstanding people......

And as we always like to say and as lefty always wants to deny..

The skin color is totally irrelevant...until it becomes a vote for sale that is.

JO


----------



## justoffal (Jul 9, 2013)

ahh the type is so tiny I hardly noticed it.

Afraid I can't bring it up 

JO


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm in the Left / Anarchist quadrant.


----------



## justoffal (Jul 9, 2013)

Ahh

Thanks


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 10, 2013)

With the Zimmerman trial wending its way toward a conclusion, the subject of race has become the hot topic....as though it ever cooled off.

1. Some folks live in 'd'hood.' That refers to one's neighborhood, a community within a town or city. Specifically, to the place where a particular ethnic group resides. Or, one might speak of a barrio, or a ghetto...and a different group's residence.

The very fact that a group occupies a particular area is almost automatically attributed by the intelligentsia to ignorance, prejudice, or malice, and taken as prima facie evidence of racism.

a. ...i.e., the group is forced to lived where they do.




2. In his latest book "Intellectuals and Race," Dr. Thomas Sowell analyzes the multitude of factors, and reasons for group-cohesions. People sort themselves out in innumerable ways, for many reasons, both between races and within races, and often in situations where race is not a factor at all.




3. Cholera was unknown in America until large numbers of Irish immigrants arrived in the 19th century, and cholera outbreaks were largely in those neighborhoods. People did not want to live near the Irish, due to disease, violence, and other social pathology rampant in Irish communities of the era.
 Would it be appropriate to claim that prejudice explains the reluctance of other groups to live with the Irish?

a. Strenuous efforts by the Catholic Church to change behavior of Irish Americans suggest that it was not a matter of other people's prejudice, or perceptions, or stereotypes. 
Oscar Handlin, "Boston's Immigrants," p. 114, and Carl Wittke, "The Irish in America," p. 101. 

4. Nor should this be taken as an argument that all negative views of all groups are based on valid reasons. As with the Irish, a fear that immigrants might take jobs or compete in other ways  can certainly lead to imagining reasons. 
The point here is that the answer to question that begin with "why" require investigation.





5. But not only is there often the kind of *external pressure* that keeps a given racial, ethnic, religious, or other group, together, but the* internal pressure *of similar habits, customs, foods, etc. 
Comfort due to *familiarity.*

a. "[Good Housekeeping's] May 1963 issue ran A Negro Father Speaks, in which Luther Jackson, a Washington Post reporter, described the racism that his family had experienced and tried to dispel some myths that the magazines mostly white readers might have believed about their black fellow citizens. Luther recalled being angry and humiliated when a little girl, seeing him on the street, shouted, Theres a colored man, theres a colored man! 

But he also noted that his own four-year-old had once shouted, Theres a man with no legs! when encountering an amputee. What is hatred, and *what is merely unfamiliarity?*" 




6. As late as the second half of the 20th century, Americans of northern European ancestry lived in a different part of NYCity than those of southern European ancestry. 
Banfield, "The Unheavenly City," p. 91. 
Customs? Foods? Language? *Familiarity.*

7. In the early 19th century, Jewish immigrants were concentrated on the Lower East Side of Manhattan. Even within that area, Hungarian Jews were clustered together, as were Polish, Rumanian, and others. 
Rischin, "The Promised City," p. 76.

8. In Chicago, blacks sorted by class: some neighborhoods had delinquency rates over 40%, others, under 2%. 
Frazer, "The Impact of Urban Civilization on Negro Family Life," American Sociological Review, October 1937, p. 615.

9. In Italian East Harlem, people from Genoa lived in one cluster, those from Naples, or Sicily, others. 
Gill, "Harlem: The Four Hundred Year History," p. 140




10. But, history doesn't suggest that the pattern ends there; it suggest that familiarity spreads in many ways: 
" According to the United States Census Bureau, the number of interracial married couples has increased from 310,000 in 1970 to 651,000 in 1980, to 964,000 in 1990, to 1,464,000 in 2000 and to 2,340,000 in 2008;..." Interracial marriage in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

a. And this might be an explanation, another sort of familiarity: Studies have shown that the correlation between IQs of husbands and their wives to be similar to, and sometimes greater than the correlation between IQs of brothers and sisters. Cambridge Journals Online - Journal of Biosocial Science - Abstract - Husband?wife similarities in different components of the WAIS IQ test




So....who plants the idea that it is malevolence, racism, pernicious hatred....

Well, who has something to gain?

*Politicians, journalists, activists.....*racial hucksters who make their living from discontent.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 10, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I agree with you on the GZ trial.  It was never about race between the two young men; it was about a wannabee authoritarian and a kid who was not taking any of it.
> 
> The far left and the far right made it about race.



Oh please!!! This is all about race and it came ENTIRELY from the LEFT and the disingenuous reporting of the story by the left.

First, you have the pics of the 9 yr smiling black kid, not the towering 6 foot 17 yr old behemoth that Martin was. Then you never heard about Martin's troubled youth, which included PUNCHING a bus driver, he was pictured as a clear cut kid, yet he was anything but that. Third, all you saw was pics of a fat thuggish looking, dirty Zimmerman and noit the  clean cut skinny man he was. 

Fourth, the AMAZING editing of the 911 call where CNN took out the question by the dispatcher,"Is the person white or black." Zimmerman stated "a black guy." The disingenuous reporter EDITED out the question by the dispatcher! It appeared to the viewer he stated a black guy without being asked! They disingenuously tried to portray him as a profile! 

Then you had the disingenuous reporting by Faggot Cooper "Who edited the tape to make Zimmerman's words sound like "fucking coon" when his words obviously WEREN'T! Faggot Cooper's reporting was discredited nearly immediately. Where is the apology Faggot?

Then the leftist reporting REFUSED to report the EYE-WITNESS reports that said Martin was beating Zimmerman MMA style! Why leave this out? Didn't fit the narrative/

Then you constantly hear this white man shot a black youth! When even Zimmerman identifies himself as Hispanic. They eventually changed to WHITE Hispanic.

Then you had the LEFTIST editing of the police video where it appeared that Zimmerman had no wounds. Yet thank god for foxnews, who broadcasted the UNEDITED version that CLEARLY showed deep and large wounds!

Then you had Sharpton, the Black Panther, the Cock-Sucking racist Congressman wearing the hoodie in Congress, Jackson, the race baiters on MSNBC and even the most divisive President in US history jump on the race baiting bandwagon! Didn't our cock-sucking President learn from the moronic Beer Summit to shut his fucking mouth. Again he interjected were he was clearly wrong. 

Then you had the leftist MEDIA get the attorney general fired FOR MAKING THE RIGHT CALL!!! Yet this is forgotten as we watch the EVIL prosecutor in this case push on as his case clearly unfolds due to lack of evidence showing any guilt on Zimmerman's part. I call the prosecutor evil, because he is trying the case, not because it's the right thing to do, but because he is bowing down to the lynch mob. At worst he should have charged him with manslaughter, but the evil man pushed for 2nd degree murder! Ruining an innocent man's life over politics is PURE EVIL!

What the right is doing is NOT allowing you leftist scumbag to LYNCH VIA MOB RULE an innocent Latino! God bless the journalist that are actually reporting the facts on this story!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

Well, we've heard that in Sanford they are taking measures to keep the rioting from happening, but I wonder if there are any major cities taking similar measures.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 10, 2013)

It didn't start out being about race.  It started out as a way to strike down stand your ground laws and institute gun control.   That failed early on so liberals had to bring out race as a back up.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 10, 2013)

You wacks are simply ramblingw without any evidence.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 10, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with you on the GZ trial.  It was never about race between the two young men; it was about a wannabee authoritarian and a kid who was not taking any of it.
> ...



You should really try to be more open and honest with your opinions.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Well, we've heard that in Sanford they are taking measures to keep the rioting from happening, but I wonder if there are any major cities taking similar measures.



Here in Los Angeles, they are making riot preparations that include riot preparedness packages. These include a crowbar, gunny sack, and cart to haul big screen TV's in. Plus a map of the best stocked stores.....


----------



## Friends (Jul 10, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Wrong link. It is the Latino gang MS13.  They work with Mexican Mafia.  They are the ones angry about the trial of Zimmerman.  Looks like they could get into the fray after verdict is read in Sanford.  If that is true there is going to be a race riot alright.  Cartel gangs vs african americans of sanford.   That's a new twist.



Hispanics have the courage to stand up to blacks.


----------



## Friends (Jul 10, 2013)

kiwiman127 said:


> I think some folks want a riot by blacks.



What I would like would be for something to happen that would destroy the constraints of political correctness. I want it to be safe for scientists to tell the truth about racial differences. I want it to be safe for ordinary whites to express how they really feel about blacks. 

If there are riots I want rioters to be shot on sight by the police, the military, and by white vigilantes. I want there to be piles and piles of dead blacks.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Well, we've heard that in Sanford they are taking measures to keep the rioting from happening, but I wonder if there are any major cities taking similar measures.



Miami is. Probably other cities in the general area.

I don't think Atlanta is on high alert. There might be some protests around the capitol, not uncommon. 

If it has to be riots, then I guess that is what it will have to be. More trials.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Just stating the facts! Few years ago I took the complete other side when a Hispanic shot a promising black youth in cold blood! Can't remember the story, but it was a tragic one


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 10, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



And reasonable person would understand this trial isn't about race, it's about guilt or innocence and getting the truth.

But most liberals don't care about facts or anything relating to facts.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 10, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Was that when Pedro Espinosa, illegal alien, got out of prison and four hours later shot Jamile Shaw?  The way the Shaw family was treated was nothing short of reprehensible.  Simply reprehensible.   Jamile's death was a direct result of the Sanctuary policies in Los Angeles.  I could tell you things about what happened during the Shaw case that would have YOU rioting in the street.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 10, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we've heard that in Sanford they are taking measures to keep the rioting from happening, but I wonder if there are any major cities taking similar measures.
> ...



I am making preparations. Food in the fridge, loading the Saiga and the MDX, staying clear of the city, calling in sick and making it family movie day the day the verdict is read.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 10, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



That was the one! Thanks.  I was astonished by the lack of support for Jamile. Huge hypocrisy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 10, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Was that when Pedro Espinosa, illegal alien, got out of prison and four hours later shot Jamile Shaw?  The way the Shaw family was treated was nothing short of reprehensible.  Simply reprehensible.   Jamile's death was a direct result of the Sanctuary policies in Los Angeles.  I could tell you things about what happened during the Shaw case that would have YOU rioting in the street.



Hats off to John and Ken of KFI for covering that story, when the media at large buried it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 10, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> I am making preparations. Food in the fridge, loading the Saiga and the MDX, staying clear of the city, calling in sick and making it family movie day the day the verdict is read.



What day will that be?


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 10, 2013)

Ravi said:


> I read some of the comments and they sound like white supremacists pretending to be black. And then warbler shows up to say something negative about black people.
> 
> Big surprise!



when was the last time you ever said anything but negative about white people you fucking hypocrite


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 10, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> You wacks are simply ramblingw without any evidence.



hey Jake Stupidfuck,

Al Sharpton , Holder the NAACP and Obama made it about race.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 10, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Was that when Pedro Espinosa, illegal alien, got out of prison and four hours later shot Jamile Shaw?  The way the Shaw family was treated was nothing short of reprehensible.  Simply reprehensible.   Jamile's death was a direct result of the Sanctuary policies in Los Angeles.  I could tell you things about what happened during the Shaw case that would have YOU rioting in the street.
> ...



Terry Anderson, another radio host, was also very instrumental in gathering support for the Shaws.   The city, as city policy, did absolutely everything it could to protect Espinosa.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Actually, no.  It's pretty much about race.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

blech--Dr. Drew has assembled a panel and they are discussing potential riots as we speak.

I think I am finished with this case. 

Go back to Rodney King, go further back to the Civil War --on and on and on. 

Hatred can and will destroy you if you allow it. 

Some sort of foundation should be established, jmo. It sounds like Orlando/Sanford would be a good place to start.


Not many comments from the A list in LA. Somebody should step up.


----------



## Huey (Jul 11, 2013)

Fat "Z" aint walking,right after the defense rests,they are going to put the cuffs on fat Z.


----------



## Duped (Jul 11, 2013)

Should hipanics riot if GZ is found guilty? They have better reason to. Blacks may riot since so many of them are so stupid; slow to reason, quick to wrath!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 12, 2013)

Huey said:


> Fat "Z" aint walking,right after the defense rests,they are going to put the cuffs on fat Z.



Den yooz bruthahs goan stikz him in whul he in da pen, dat boyz neavah goan seez da outsize agin..

Sad news for you bigot boi, the jury will either acquit outright, or be hung. The prosecution has failed to prove their case, even on the charge of manslaughter.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Huey said:
> 
> 
> > Fat "Z" aint walking,right after the defense rests,they are going to put the cuffs on fat Z.
> ...



Huey is borderline retarded.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



  You got that right. The last thing they want to do is piss off MS13.
Dont think it would turn out to well for em.


----------



## Duped (Jul 12, 2013)

All gang are just a bunch of punks who don't have the guts to play by the rules; to avail themselves of the huge oppertunities this country provides. I hope the gangs annihilate each other; they are a malignanty that we can do without.

Blacks riot to loot, and because they hate cracker whitey, and because they don't have the capability to accept reality, and deal with it in a civilized fashion.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 12, 2013)

What strikes me here  about  the supposed racism of all folks, especially blacks.  If  Martin had been white, or Zimmerman  black, never mind all the details, This  thread wouldn't exist. How many blacks have murdered each other based  on mindless  hate and distrust? But that is a separate issue? How so? Racism is a dead issue. This particular incident is trivial, most of us know it. Blacks slaughter each other in record numbers. No Eyebrow gets raised. No one bothers to question that.


----------



## Antares (Jul 12, 2013)

*On Monday, police in Cincinnati arrested a group of teenagers who reportedly terrorized folks in the downtown area, in a series of violent assaults.





All of the beatings and robberies took place between June 1 to July 4.

Cortez Baker, 16, Randolph Jones, 16, and Kentrelle Aldridge, 16, have all been charged with several counts of robbery and assault, and more charges are likely to be filed.

WKRC reported:

&#8220;
Police say the teens essentially hunted their victims. One says the suspects were passengers on his bus when they targeted him. "They didn't ask me for anything."

Chad Laumann was beaten and robbed on East Fourth Street last month while on his way to work. Though outnumbered, the 23 year-old says he outsmarted his attackers by intentionally staying in view of the surveillance camera. "So as they're attacking you, you tell them there's a camera. Yes, I tell them there's cameras. And what did they say? They didn't say anything. They just took off running."
*

Media blackout: Mob "hunted" white victims in Cincinnati - Norfolk Crime | Examiner.com

Huh....imagine that.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 12, 2013)

Imagine what?
Media blackout?
WKRC reported it, they're not considered media?


----------



## Antares (Jul 12, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> Imagine what?
> Media blackout?
> WKRC reported it, they're not considered media?



Got it, you support blacks hunting Whites.

I had to trace it back to the Station...I could have sourced it from Mr. Conservative Online but you'd have objected to that.

Now to the topic...maybe a black gang will beat your ass too.


----------



## bendog (Jul 12, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> Imagine what?
> Media blackout?
> WKRC reported it, they're not considered media?



Well I certainly was not informed!  (-:


----------



## bodecea (Jul 12, 2013)

Roo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine what?
> ...



Let me understand your thinking here.   When another poster points out that the media did INDEED cover this crime, you take that as that poster supporting blacks hunting whites?


How do you come to that rather bizarre conclusion?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 12, 2013)

bendog said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine what?
> ...



I wasn't either....I blame Obama!


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 12, 2013)

Roo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine what?
> ...



Just because my penis is larger than yours is no reason to eat peanut butter.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jul 12, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Please show us any mainstream news sources that covered the story.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 12, 2013)

I live in Las Vegas.  Why do I need to hear about this story 2,000 miles away


----------



## Antares (Jul 12, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I'll play......

When did you hear about it and from where?

The issue is twofold.....

A) It isn't being reported....
B) Blacks hunting whites.......

It isn't being reported...now I know that asking you to try and follow TWO lines of thought is taxing...


----------



## Antares (Jul 12, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I like peanut butter and if you feel the need to talk about your penis...well I doubt it is very big.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jul 12, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I live in Las Vegas.  Why do I need to hear about this story 2,000 miles away



Why is the Trayvon Martin case big news then either? Oh because it fits the Progressive narrative of White Inferiority.


----------



## Antares (Jul 12, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I live in Las Vegas.  Why do I need to hear about this story 2,000 miles away



Hmmmm....

Black kids die every day, why is Zimmerman important?


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

I heard nothing about this and I live in Cincinnati, lol.

I don't remember Channel 12 showing it and I watch their news all the time. It must have been on the website, which I never go to.

EDIT: As for the local Cincinnati News Stations, all of them are unbiased. They don't take a stand on anything and just report the news. I'm very proud of our local news stations because of this except for the weather competition that they have going on, it drives me nuts.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 12, 2013)

Roo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



If it wasn't reported, where did your link come from?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 12, 2013)

Roo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Las Vegas.  Why do I need to hear about this story 2,000 miles away
> ...



Ah...I get it now...this is a poor Zimmerman thread.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 12, 2013)

Roo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Las Vegas.  Why do I need to hear about this story 2,000 miles away
> ...



Zimmerman is important because the race hustlers who make money off of racism made it important.  What does that have to do with this case in Cincinnati?


----------



## Antares (Jul 12, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



(smile) So you knew all about it before I posted this...where did you hear of it?

We can stretch your mind today...


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 12, 2013)

Roo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



SOme adjust others sublimate, but if nanny's don't and goats do then little sheep eat ivy.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 12, 2013)

Roo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



Start your own media and report all that is important to you, but don't demand that every incident in the world must be reported or it is a blackout.


----------



## Antares (Jul 12, 2013)

Apparently those poor white folk in Ohio could have used a Zimmerman type to help them.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 12, 2013)

Roo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



Because....I live 2000 miles away from Cincinnati.  I don't know how the Reds did either.

Tell us what you know about what happened in San Diego this week.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 12, 2013)

Roo said:


> Apparently those poor white folk in Ohio could have used a Zimmerman type to help them.



Interesting what you just said.


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 12, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Perhaps you can supply us with the links from MSNBC, CBS, ABC, or CNN?  How about the New York Times?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 12, 2013)

I saw one of these attacks when I was waiting for a bus in San Diego. Several blacks started beating the bejesus out of this white kid. The bus driver pulled over opened the door and ran. 

Too bad they don't have bullet-proof glass surrounding the driver so he can just drive them to the police station.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 12, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> I saw one of these attacks when I was waiting for a bus in San Diego. Several blacks started beating the bejesus out of this white kid. The bus driver pulled over opened the door and ran.
> 
> Too bad they don't have bullet-proof glass surrounding the driver so he can just drive them to the police station.



And when was that?  and what did you do about it?


----------



## Antares (Jul 12, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently those poor white folk in Ohio could have used a Zimmerman type to help them.
> ...



Not really, it was calculated.

As was the OP.

Zimmerman is important because some important Black People want him to be.

This story is important because it may portend the near future.


----------



## Antares (Jul 12, 2013)

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I saw one of these attacks when I was waiting for a bus in San Diego. Several blacks started beating the bejesus out of this white kid. The bus driver pulled over opened the door and ran.
> ...



Look this shit happens all the time.

A few years ago a black kid cut me off driving, I flipped him off and he decided to follow  me.

I pulled into a Cemetary and stopped , he screeched in behind me...he started to getout  as did I.

He decided against further action and started yelling that he had a knife.

I just smiled and got my keys and opened my trunk and showed him my 12 gauge.

He again decided against further action.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 12, 2013)

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I saw one of these attacks when I was waiting for a bus in San Diego. Several blacks started beating the bejesus out of this white kid. The bus driver pulled over opened the door and ran.
> ...



I said; "Do you feel lucky punk!!"

It was back in the 70s. Hope you're not looking for some kind of justification. The more things change the more they stay the same fyi.



Oh, btw, did you want me to go all Dirty Harry on them? Let's talk about the real world now, shall we???


----------



## bodecea (Jul 12, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Ah....a story from the 70s.....so relevant, don't you think?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 12, 2013)

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Always seems to work for you folks. 

Besides, I would think that telling everyone how bad it was back when blacks actually had a reason to be pissed about discrimination and letting you know just how little has changed in 40 years (thanks to race merchants like Jessie Jackson, Al Sharpton, and Barack Obama) would be enlightening.


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2013)

The Black Conservative: Michael Savage: George Zimmerman and Trayvon Martin

« Conservatives and the Trayvon Martin Case Commentary Magazine

The Black Conservative

Allen West on George Zimmerman and Trayvon Martin | FrontPage Magazine

Here are articles and video of some of the most well know black conservatives in this country.  Compare what they say with what the rest of what the Republican Party says.

Definitely an "eye opener".


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

This is what a double standard looks like....So the media wants the blacks to be the victim even through they kill whites far, far, far more often??? The media is disgusting.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 12, 2013)

I live with these cute  punk little nignogs. They remind me of the wind. They throw stones at me an my poor old dog. They  have  healthy remarks like "Get out of our neighborhood " despite the fact  they are living in a section 8 public housing and their parents  just immigrated here, let alone I paid  taxes to let them  live here to begin with. Let alone I was here  in this community 50 years ago, they have no clue. None. Here is a question, If Zimmerman was black, or Martin was a white  kid, who would care? All the attention Martin is getting is racist.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 12, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Las Vegas.  Why do I need to hear about this story 2,000 miles away
> ...



Not white inferiority the obligation of whites to take it when attacked by a minority.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

This should be national news every fucking day. What exactly makes the trayvon fuckton story more important???

Oh yes they can scream racism at whites...Even through Zimmmerman clearly isn't white.

What a fucking joke.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jul 12, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I live in Las Vegas.  Why do I need to hear about this story 2,000 miles away



Because ya never know how those malcontents up there in St. George might act.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

I wish whites and Hispanics would riot over this and the trayvon shit.


----------



## Antares (Jul 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> I wish whites and Hispanics would riot over this and the trayvon shit.



No.

We are above this shit.


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2013)

MaryL said:


> I live with these cute  punk little nignogs. They remind me of the wind. They throw stones at me an my poor old dog. They  have  healthy remarks like "Get out of our neighborhood " despite the fact  they are living in a section 8 public housing and their parents  just immigrated here, let alone I paid  taxes to let them  live here to begin with. Let alone I was here  in this community 50 years ago, they have no clue. None.



Wow, I guess they should be crawling at your feet and begging for benediction.  So, which one was "Trayvon"?  Did you get any pictures of him?  I would be thankful if you posted them.

or

oh wait

are you "profiling"?


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2013)

Did anyone find out what Michael Steele had to say?  I couldn't find any quotes from him.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

Here's another case...No national news in the media!

*Mob beats man on his own front porch &#8220;for Trayvon&#8221;&#8230;press ignores (Photos)*
Mob beats man on his own front porch ?for Trayvon??press ignores - Norfolk Crime | Examiner.com



> Mobile, AL &#8211; On Saturday night, Matthew Owens told a group of kids to stop playing in the middle of street, only to have them return with a group of adults who dished out a beating that landed him in the Intensive Care Unit, according to police


.


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2013)

Republicans insist they are so inclusive and they aren't even curious what black conservatives think of the "Zimmerman/Martin" case.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 12, 2013)

rdean said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I live with these cute  punk little nignogs. They remind me of the wind. They throw stones at me an my poor old dog. They  have  healthy remarks like "Get out of our neighborhood " despite the fact  they are living in a section 8 public housing and their parents  just immigrated here, let alone I paid  taxes to let them  live here to begin with. Let alone I was here  in this community 50 years ago, they have no clue. None.
> ...



You are patronizing me. I am used to people telling me how bad I am because I live with poor folks that are  Hispanic or African American. No, they have no clue about benedictions. Or  what racism is, for that matter.  Racism is at best an exaggeration, at worst a lie. And either way, improvable. Profile that.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jul 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> I wish whites and Hispanics would riot over this and the trayvon shit.



If the black community raids the adjacent white neighborhoods on Long Island, I will have my 2 gauge Punt gun and 4 gauge shotgun ready with grapeshot.

Then I'll use my 12 gauge with #7 birdshot for maximum spread and pain.

No one --- black, white, latino or asian --- is going to invade, rape, murder and pillage our community.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 12, 2013)

Smyrna man beaten and shoved to his death in traffic | 11alive.com


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> Smyrna man beaten and shoved to his death in traffic | 11alive.com



Black racism and hate. The media is pure evil.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 12, 2013)

Kevin Jackson:

The Zimmerman Case Exposes Black Racism :: The Black Sphere

Last line of that in case you miss it:



> Truth be told, if Zimmerman were black, this case would be over and he would be a free man.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 12, 2013)

p.s., .... why do you have audio from Michael Savage as your lead example of what black conservatives think of Zimmerman/Trayvon?


----------



## MaryL (Jul 12, 2013)

Let me be blunt here, Trayvon would be alive now if it weren't for the nasty little cycle of of violence  African Americans seem to accept everyday.  Don't waste  time arguing. Zimmerman knew it.  Time the black community grew up and out of this cycle.  Surprise surprise! The African American community knows what I am talking about. Darned straight they do.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

*Why did the press drop coverage of white baby shot by black assailant? (Photos)*



> On March 21, Sherry West was pushing her 13-month-old son, Antonio in his stroller on a morning walk in Brunswick, Ga. Only a few blocks away from the family's home her life was forever shattered...



Why did the press drop coverage of white baby shot by black assailant? - Norfolk Crime | Examiner.com


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> *Why did the press drop coverage of white baby shot by black assailant? (Photos)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because nobody involved looked like Obama's son.


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2013)

MaryL said:


> Let me be blunt here, Trayvon would be alive now if it weren't for the nasty little cycle of of violence  African Americans seem to accept everyday.  Don't waste  time arguing. Zimmerman knew it.  Time the black community grew up and out of this cycle.  Surprise surprise! The African American community knows what I am talking about. Darned straight they do.



So, the shooter wasn't the violent one here.  It was the victim.  This coming from the guy who said 'nignog'.  

Conservatives, this is representing you.  Perfect.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 12, 2013)

p.p.s  Also, commentary from David French whom is also white.

Not to mention that most of the linked articles are from 2012 (Such as the one from Alan West), when most of the facts were still unknown.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 12, 2013)

If rdean wanted a serious conversation, maybe he'd look at what the black libertarians like Walter E, Williams, Larry Elder and Thomas Sowell are saying.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 12, 2013)

Ah yes, gone are the days when white people could lynch, burn beat and segregate the black communities across the USA without prosecution. The golden era of white supremacy.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 12, 2013)

alan1 said:


> p.p.s  Also, commentary from David French whom is also white.
> 
> Not to mention that most of the linked articles are from 2012 (Such as the one from Alan West), when most of the facts were still unknown.





LOL.  I noticed the old date on West's quote.  I didn't know French was white too.





alan1 said:


> If rdean wanted a serious conversation, maybe he'd look at what the black libertarians like Walter E, Williams, Larry Elder and Thomas Sowell are saying.




Great point!


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2013)

Amelia said:


> p.s., .... why do you have audio from Michael Savage as your lead example of what black conservatives think of Zimmerman/Trayvon?



Because it's posted on the "Black Conservative"?

Did you listen to it?  Do that and you can understand why it's posted there.


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2013)

MaryL said:


> Let me be blunt here, Trayvon would be alive now if it weren't for the nasty little cycle of of violence  African Americans seem to accept everyday.  Don't waste  time arguing. Zimmerman knew it.  Time the black community grew up and out of this cycle.  Surprise surprise! The African American community knows what I am talking about. Darned straight they do.



Trayvon was walking home from buying Skittles and Ice Tea.  Obviously an offense that deserves "death".


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2013)

alan1 said:


> p.p.s  Also, commentary from David French whom is also white.
> 
> Not to mention that most of the linked articles are from 2012 (Such as the one from Alan West), when most of the facts were still unknown.



And what "facts" are those?


----------



## Amelia (Jul 12, 2013)

rdean said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > p.s., .... why do you have audio from Michael Savage as your lead example of what black conservatives think of Zimmerman/Trayvon?
> ...




I don't want to listen to 7-and-a-half minutes of Michael Savage.  Does a single black conservative comment on the audio?

For my contribution I posted something written by an actual black conservative.   And I seconded Alan's observation that if you actually wanted to discuss the opinions of black conservatives,  you might try people like Williams, Elder or Sowell.


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2013)

alan1 said:


> p.p.s  Also, commentary from David French whom is also white.
> 
> Not to mention that most of the linked articles are from 2012 (Such as the one from Alan West), when most of the facts were still unknown.



I linked to French because he went into "White Wingnut" racism more than anyone else and as far as I know, he claims to be a conservative.

Some examples:

 These assaults on a dead kid who cannot defend himself have occurred despite the lack of any credible allegation that Martin was doing _anything_ unlawful when Zimmerman started following him through the neighborhood.

At arguably the lowest point of the public controversy, John Derbyshire even went so far as to write a column that used the racial conversations surrounding the Martin case to suggest that the incident proved *it would be unwise for any white person to come to a black persons aid lest the black person be planning to commit a crime against the white person.* The column, which appeared on the website Takis Magazine, was so entirely beyond the pale that National Review promptly ended its many-years-long relationship with Derbyshire.

 But if the public spaces belong to the law-abiding and not to aggressors, dont Zimmermans actions raise as many (if not more) questions than Martins?

 After all, not even the most zealous Zimmerman defender has credibly accused Martin of initially doing anything other than walking home from the storean entirely lawful act.* If a teenager is followed after sunset by an unknown man, there are two predictable reactions: (1) The teen would likely be frightened, and (2) most reasonable observers would see that fright as reasonable and the unknown man as a potential threat.*

Contra John Lott, *citizens do not have a blanket right to investigate a strange person in [their] neighborhood. No such broad right exists in the Constitution, relevant statutes, or common law. Zimmermans alleged right to investigate is certainly limited by Martins right to walk in public spaces free from threats or threatening behavior.* Were Zimmermans actions reasonable or unreasonable? Could Zimmerman have been reasonably viewed as a threat to Martin, and did Martin thus have the right to stand his ground rather than Zimmerman? Those questions will be critical at trial, and it will not be settled by the assertion of any right to investigate Martin.

Third, *conservatives should be the last people in America to support or defend reckless behavior with a lawfully carried firearm*. Whatever the verdict, an unarmed teenager is dead because an armed citizen behaved at best foolishly. He wrongly profiled a kid as a threat (its not known whether the profiling had a racial component), followed him on foot (at least for a time), and shot him after apparently losing a fistfight. 

This is the opposite of the Duke lacrosse and Tawana Brawley cases. In both those cases, there was no actual victim (no one was actually raped or assaulted), and yet there was a rush to judgment. In this case there is unquestionably a victim and there was a rush to exonerate.

* If conservatives continue to cast their lot with this killer of an unarmed man, they risk damaging their own credibility and further embolden those who would marginalize conservative voices in matters of race, crime, and justice.*

------------------------------------------------------------

Now this is how a conservative is supposed to talk.  He reasons things out.  Looks at the big picture.  Spells out what he believes it means to BE a "conservative". 
And simply for the fact he is spelling out his position in a thoughtful and logical way, Republicans on the USMB will hate his guts.  And no where does he join the "liberal side".  No where is he glad a child died.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 12, 2013)

Savage and French are off-topic, rdean.  If you actually want to talk about what black conservatives think, then look for more examples from black conservatives.  I posted one for you -- a piece by Kevin Jackson.


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Savage and French are off-topic, rdean.  If you actually want to talk about what black conservatives think, then look for more examples from black conservatives.  I posted one for you -- a piece by Kevin Jackson.



https://www.facebook.com/BlackConservativesForTrayvon

Start here.


----------



## April (Jul 12, 2013)

MaryL said:


> I live with these cute  punk little *nignogs*. They remind me of the wind. They throw stones at me an my poor old dog. They  have  healthy remarks like "Get out of our neighborhood " despite the fact  they are living in a section 8 public housing and their parents  just immigrated here, let alone I paid  taxes to let them  live here to begin with. Let alone I was here  in this community 50 years ago, they have no clue. None. Here is a question, If Zimmerman was black, or Martin was a white  kid, who would care? All the attention Martin is getting is racist.



"nignogs" ...that's a very interesting slur there, Mary. So, tell me...just where did the family immigrate from? Do you know this for fact....please, pray tell how you keep tabs on your neighbors to know these thing?


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Savage and French are off-topic, rdean.  If you actually want to talk about what black conservatives think, then look for more examples from black conservatives.  I posted one for you -- a piece by Kevin Jackson.



While a lot of what Kevin jackson is saying is such bullshit, like blaming this on a hoodie.  
For one, we know it was raining.  I suspect the kid pulled up the hoodie to avoid getting is hair wet.  I do, and I'm 60 and white.  So I should be shot for wearing a hoodie when it rains?

Some of his quotes:

Hoodie or no hoodie, the kid should not have been shot by Zimmerman, as neighborhood watch is not neighborhood shoot. 

So for Zimmerman to take notice of a teenager wearing a hoodie as part of what he believed to be his responsibilities for neighborhood watch was the right move. He went too far in what happened next however, and for that he should be arrested, tried, and given his penalty. 

Make no mistake about it; Im mad at the killing of the teen in Florida who happens to be black. Im mad for his death, and I pray for his family. 

Liberals Love the Hoodie - The Black Sphere :: The Black Sphere

The really weird thing is how Jackson goes on about how it's the fault of the hoodie.  I wear a hoodie when it rains.  I don't want my hair wet.  Martin should die for that?


----------



## Amelia (Jul 12, 2013)

That's another article from 2012 when the hype was at its worst.


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2013)

Williams:

Despite stereotypes, the responsibility for the Florida shooting lies with the individual who pulled the trigger. The fact that the man pursued the teen after a 911 operator told him to back off, and the fact that he alone had a gun, calls for him to be arrested and held accountable under law.

The Conservative Speaker


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 12, 2013)

rdean said:


> Did anyone find out what Michael Steele had to say?  I couldn't find any quotes from him.



90% of Dean's posts are about race


----------



## Amelia (Jul 12, 2013)

rdean said:


> Williams:
> 
> Despite stereotypes, the responsibility for the Florida shooting lies with the individual who pulled the trigger. The fact that the man pursued the teen after a 911 operator told him to back off, and the fact that he alone had a gun, calls for him to be arrested and held accountable under law.
> 
> The Conservative Speaker





That is Juan Williams, not a conservative.

Alan referred to Walter E. Williams. 





Forgive me if I sound too picky in some of these posts.  I think you actually posted an interesting topic, rdean.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 12, 2013)

Here is Walter Williams in April 2012.

Walter Williams Column: Profiling and the Trayvon Martin Case | NewsBusters


Perhaps someone else can find something more recent.


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2013)

Amelia said:


> That's another article from 2012 when the hype was at its worst.



You can't dismiss everything you don't like.  It makes you look like a partisan hack.  The facts are this kid was walking home from a store where he bought candy for a game.  None of that is disputed.  Someone planning a robbery or burglary doesn't do with a bag of Skittles and an Ice Tea while talking on the phone to his girlfriend.

White conservatives feel they have every right to follow and question any black person they want.  Well they don't.  It's not a constitutional right.  Anyone can walk down any street and they are protected.  That's how it's supposed to be.

But if you are black and in a conservative or Republican area, it's a different story.

And for a fully grown armed man "following" a teenage boy for no apparent reason 40 minutes after sunset would be a terribly frightening experience for that boy.  I remember being a kid.  Some guy tried to grab me about 46 years ago.  I ran off like Martin did.  I ran to a phone that was well lit.  I called my dad to come and get me.  I was very scared.  We drove around looking for the guy, but never found him.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 12, 2013)

rdean said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > That's another article from 2012 when the hype was at its worst.
> ...





I'm not dismissing the articles.  I'm suggesting that 2013 articles would be more relevant to what black conservatives think.  Present tense.

2012 articles are what they _thought_, in the first frenzied rush of images and allegations which might not all have been based in fact.

2013 articles would be a more accurate depiction of what they think now.  Are you interested in that or not?


I'm interested.  


My guess is that the preponderance of black conservatives would think that the state of Florida did not prove beyond a reasonable doubt that Zimmerman's actions were anything other than self-defense.

However, I realize that the community isn't monolithic.


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Here is Walter Williams in April 2012.
> 
> Walter Williams Column: Profiling and the Trayvon Martin Case | NewsBusters
> 
> ...



What is the point.  Martin wasn't delivering pizzas.  He was merely walking down the street while black.  It was raining.  He pulled his hood up over his hair, like I do.

Trying to blame this kid for getting shot is like blaming a rape victim for dressing sexy.  She must have wanted it.  You could see cleavage.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 12, 2013)

rdean said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Here is Walter Williams in April 2012.
> ...




Martin scoped Zimmerman out, and then he vamoosed.  He had gotten away.  Then he came back.  He could have gone home.  He could have called his father.  He could have called the police.  Instead he came back and it appears that he started a fight.  

This was a tragedy.  However, it has not been proven that Zimmerman committed a crime.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 12, 2013)

rdean said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > That's another article from 2012 when the hype was at its worst.
> ...






> * I ran to a phone that was well lit. I called my dad to come and get me. I was very scared. We drove around looking for the guy, but never found him.*




Maybe we are in a different place today if Trevon continued home,on the way called 
911 instead of his girlfriend.Instead he chose to confront and start to beat on a guy...
who had a gun.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 12, 2013)

rdean said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Here is Walter Williams in April 2012.
> ...





The point is that your  thread is supposedly about what black conservatives think.  So the relevant opinions would be from black conservatives, and should ideally be an accurate reflection on what they think now if that is known.  Old articles written before the facts of the case were clear might not be relevant to what the black conservatives think now that the excitement has calmed down and we know more about Martin, more about Zimmerman and more about what happened that night.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 12, 2013)

This idea that Trevon was walking down the street and was killed for having Iced tea and a bag of skittles and was just gunned down is ridiculous and was put forth by people who thrive on racial hatred
like Al Sharpton and the rest.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 12, 2013)

Rozman said:


> This idea that Trevon was walking down the street and was killed for having Iced tea and a bag of skittles and was just gunned down is ridiculous and was put forth by people who thrive on racial hatred
> like Al Sharpton and the rest.



People like Obama & Dean just live to stir up racial hatred


----------



## Amelia (Jul 12, 2013)

Well, I still think rdean came up with a good topic.  And I look forward to more on-topic examples giving the hopefully current opinions of black conservatives.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 12, 2013)

Dean wants articles from leading black Conservatives like bucs90 and Jake Starkey


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 12, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Well, I still think rdean came up with a good topic.  And I look forward to more on-topic examples giving the hopefully current opinions of black conservatives.



Did you notice how most of Dean's threads and posts are about race?


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2013)

Amelia said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



You're just making shit up.  Martin was talking to his girlfriend on the phone when Zimmerman caught up to him.    And why the fuck did he have to "get away".  That's why I like what this guy said from my previous post:

*citizens do not have a blanket right to &#8220;investigate a strange person in [their] neighborhood.&#8221; No such broad right exists in the Constitution, relevant statutes, or common law. Zimmerman&#8217;s alleged right to investigate is certainly limited by Martin&#8217;s right to walk in public spaces free from threats or threatening behavior.*  And remember, Zimmerman was stalking a teenager 40 minutes after sunset.  You know that kid was scared, which is why he ran off.

Right wingers are racist fucks.  They feel they have the right to question any black person they want at any time.  There is no "extra" relevant information.  Zimmerman is lying to keep from going to jail.  He has been caught in one lie after another.   He said the police told him to follow trayvon when we know the police told him not to.  He said his gun was behind his back, in his pants, covered by his jacket and shirt and Trayvon lunged for the gun where there's no way he could see it.  He said he took the gun out of the holster while he was lying on his back with Trayvon straddling him and pounding his head.  If that were me, I would be protecting my face from the pounding, not reaching under my back, inside my pants, getting my gun, removing the safety and all while I'm getting my face pounded?  Who could believe such nonsense.   And why almost non existent injuries?  Trayvon must have been the most WEAK 17 year old ever born.


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I still think rdean came up with a good topic.  And I look forward to more on-topic examples giving the hopefully current opinions of black conservatives.
> ...



Don't you have some drugged prostitute to molest?  It's Friday.  Stick to what you do best.


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Well, I still think rdean came up with a good topic.  And I look forward to more on-topic examples giving the hopefully current opinions of black conservatives.



Why don't you go look some up.  I gave several links. 

What did you think of ET Williams video?

Allen West's comments were there.

In the link I gave, there was also a Facebook page, "Black Conservatives for Trayvon Martin".  What did you think of all those comments?

Don't tell me you didn't check out those links or watch the videos.


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I still think rdean came up with a good topic.  And I look forward to more on-topic examples giving the hopefully current opinions of black conservatives.
> ...



Didn't you have a lot of "N" word stuff in you signature line?


----------



## Amelia (Jul 12, 2013)

rdean said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...




And now you're focusing on the post I made when I got distracted by your accounting of the event and went off-topic.

This thread is about what black conservatives think.  Not about the things you think I have wrong or the things I think you have wrong or what either one of us thinks about the case in general.   

I liked your original concept.  However I'm not going to stick around to be insulted by you.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

For Release: July 3, 2013
*Prosecutorial Ineptitude in Zimmerman Case Increases Racial Tension, Say Black Conservatives

Group Calls on Public to Let Justice Peacefully Prevail
*


Washington, D.C. - A week-and-a-half into the trial of George Zimmerman, members of the Project 21 black leadership network say the prosecution's case is faltering, and increased tensions as a result appear to be harming race relations in America.

As reported in the Washington Times, state prosecutors trying to make the case that Zimmerman committed second-degree murder in the death of Trayvon Martin have "stumbled" and that "several key witnesses have cast doubt on the state's version of events and on several occasions have portrayed the defendant as a credible, even sympathetic figure." Prosecutors have thus far only been able to present a "murky" description of the fight between Zimmerman and Martin and the events leading up to it, likely leaving much reasonable doubt in the minds of jurors.


Continue reading...

Prosecutorial Ineptitude in Zimmerman Case Increases Racial Tension, Say Black Conservatives


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

*The Zimmerman Case Exposes Black Racism*



> The idea that black people will riot over the Zimmerman case should be an embarrassment to blacks.
> 
> Unfortunately, far too many black Liberals are waiting to riot, hoping for the opportunity  like its a sale day at Macys. Obama did promise hope.
> 
> ...



The Zimmerman Case Exposes Black Racism :: The Black Sphere

It just shows that they're RACIST! Racist against a  latino!!!!


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

rdean said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I still think rdean came up with a good topic.  And I look forward to more on-topic examples giving the hopefully current opinions of black conservatives.
> ...



All of your links were bunk. The Facebook page, although named "Black Conservatives for Trayvon Martin", does not espouse conservative values. 
The Facebook page was filled with hate. 
But maybe ^^^that^^^ is the point you're trying to make.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 13, 2013)

rdean said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I still think rdean came up with a good topic.  And I look forward to more on-topic examples giving the hopefully current opinions of black conservatives.
> ...





I didn't notice the ET Williams video because I was distracted by the white commentators you included.  

Now that I see that video, made in March 2012, it gives a good example of how things changed over the past year. 

A year ago, when the media made it so easy to conclude that Zimmerman committed murder, Williams thought Zimmerman committed murder.   

Two weeks ago, Williams acknowledged that he had mistaken impressions a year ago.  His new position as of two weeks ago is more neutral.  He wants people to wait until the facts are established.  He thinks the spin from both sides has been wrong.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hzor6lMv9x0]Trayvon Martin & George Zimmerman Trial- Can We Just Get The Truth - YouTube[/ame]



I see that Williams has made at least one more video since then but I haven't watched that one yet.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> *The Zimmerman Case Exposes Black Racism*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The irony of this post and every other one in this forum about this case is that there are very few if any blacks commenting on the topic, which makes one wonder if all of this hype about "potential rioting" is actually wishful thinking.

The majority of black people that I have talked to(which probably far exceeds how many you even know) have mixed emotions about this trial and the case that it is based on, but NOT ONE condones rioting or civil unrest.

As for the jackass who wrote this ludicrous article, he is no better than those who may be threatening to riot, because instead using his access to the media to make a sensible plea for peace and healing, he is an agitator who is feeding the flame of public resentment in those like you.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jul 13, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I live with these cute  punk little *nignogs*. They remind me of the wind. They throw stones at me an my poor old dog. They  have  healthy remarks like "Get out of our neighborhood " despite the fact  they are living in a section 8 public housing and their parents  just immigrated here, let alone I paid  taxes to let them  live here to begin with. Let alone I was here  in this community 50 years ago, they have no clue. None. Here is a question, If Zimmerman was black, or Martin was a white  kid, who would care? All the attention Martin is getting is racist.
> ...



Indeed...interesting. I have not heard that one since I was in England many years ago.
-s

Definition of NIG-NOG

Brit slang disparaging + offensive
: a black person
Origin of NIG-NOG

redupl. of nig


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 13, 2013)

rdean said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



you mean my LBJ quotes?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1rIDmDWSms]President Lyndon Johnson using the "N" word. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 13, 2013)

rdean said:


> The Black Conservative: Michael Savage: George Zimmerman and Trayvon Martin
> 
> « Conservatives and the Trayvon Martin Case Commentary Magazine
> 
> ...



  All you've shown is race is the dividing factor. Kind of like Colin Powell voting for obama.


----------



## rdean (Jul 13, 2013)

Amelia said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



I watched this video and it's hilarious.  I especially liked the part where he said Zimmerman could have approached Martin in a loving and nice way and asked, "What are you doing in this neighborhood?"  Too fucking funny.

Let's review this again:  citizens do not have a blanket right to &#8220;investigate a strange person in [their] neighborhood.&#8221; No such broad right exists in the Constitution, relevant statutes, or common law. Zimmerman&#8217;s alleged right to investigate is certainly limited by Martin&#8217;s *right to walk in public spaces free from threats or threatening behavior.*

See?  Right wingers feel that blacks don't have the right to walk down the street without being molested.  They even convinced this guy that harassment is OK, as long as you do it in a "loving and nice" manner.

What the fuck is wrong with you people?????

Always screaming about your "rights" and here rights are being violated and you come down on the side of the violator.  And you say I insult you????  You deserve to be insulted for such blatant hypocrisy.

An armed man stalking a 17 year old 40 minutes after sunset would frighten any teenager.  How you guys defend this is beyond the pale.  How you can not see it proves you guys are racist and can't even see it.


----------



## rdean (Jul 13, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Yea, he used the word more than 50 years ago.  What's your excuse?


----------



## alan1 (Jul 13, 2013)

rdean said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > p.p.s  Also, commentary from David French whom is also white.
> ...



How about the ones presented in the trial?


----------



## alan1 (Jul 13, 2013)

rdean said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Savage and French are off-topic, rdean.  If you actually want to talk about what black conservatives think, then look for more examples from black conservatives.  I posted one for you -- a piece by Kevin Jackson.
> ...



Hoodies have been around since I was a kid.  I wore hoodies then, I wear them now, and my adult children wear them.  It is moronic liberals and the press (redundancy alert) that seem to think hoodies are somehow race related.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 13, 2013)

rdean said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > That's another article from 2012 when the hype was at its worst.
> ...



Travon martin was 6' 3".  How the heck was Mr Zimmerman supposed to know that Mr Martin was 17?

I find it interesting that you find it OK for you and your father to drive around and try to track down somebody, but you find that unacceptable behavior for Mr Zimmerman.  Did your father call the police like Mr Zimmerman did?  Or did he just go 'vigilante'? Hypocrite much?


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 13, 2013)

I think the article is spot on. 
The truth sometimes hurts, but someone has to say it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 13, 2013)

alan1 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



  Yeah.. and it appears he was smart enough to run to a phone and call for help.
TM had a phone in his hand and he called Jabba The Hut....brilliant.


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 13, 2013)

alan1 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...


DAMN! Travon grew 4 inches after death!!! That's amazing!!!!!

MEDICAL EXAMINER REPGRT

043 MEDCAL EXAMINER REPORTR OF AUTOPSY 

OFFICIALS PRESENT AT EXAMINATION 
None. 

EXTERNAL EXAMINATION 

The body is secured in a blue body bag with Medical Examiner seal #0000517. 

The body is viewed unciothed. The body is that of a normally deveioped, black male appearing the stated age of 17 years with *a body length of 71 inches* and body weight of 158 pounds. The body presents a medium build with average nutrition, normal hydration and good preservation.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 13, 2013)

rdean said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...





This is YOUR thread.  YOUR choice of topic, rdean.  You  proposed a discussion about what black conservatives think.  You posted something a particular black conservative said 15 months ago when sources such as NBC were doing unethical things in their reporting of the story.   Then I showed you  that he was speaking differently about the case two weeks ago.  

And now you're upset that this black conservative said to let all the facts be studied.

I'm trying to discuss the topic you chose, and yes all you want to do is insult me and other rightwingers.  At this point a reasonable response, based on your choice of topic, would be to acknowledge that not all black conservatives are saying what you thought they were.

Some may be squarely against Zimmerman walking.  Many aren't.  

Kinda like the population at large.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 13, 2013)

We already have maybe a hundred threads about the facts of the Zimmerman case.  Why are people wanting to argue those facts here?  This thread is supposed to be about what black conservatives think.  Not about what you think*  or about what I think.  Or about how tall Martin was.  Or about whether Zimmerman followed the 911 dispatcher's advice.  And not about whether anyone on this board is a racist.

Do you guys want to talk about black conservatives or not?




*unless you're a black conservative


----------



## rdean (Jul 13, 2013)

French: citizens do not have a blanket right to &#8220;investigate a strange person in [their] neighborhood.&#8221; No such broad right exists in the Constitution, relevant statutes, or common law.* Zimmerman&#8217;s alleged right to investigate is certainly limited by Martin&#8217;s right to walk in public spaces free from threats or threatening behavior*.






















Apparently, right wingers at the USMB believe that there are "public areas" that are so white, any blacks who wander there by mistake must be questioned and harassed.  If they argue, then it's OK to shoot them.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

The writer is black and is right.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> The writer is black and is right.



The writer is someone with an opinion. Period.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 13, 2013)

rdean said:


> <snipped>
> 
> Apparently, right wingers at the USMB believe that there are "public areas" that are so white, any blacks who wander there by mistake must be questioned and harassed.  If they argue, then it's OK to shoot them.




Was this thread just a platform to insult rightwingers?

Did you not actually have any interest in discussing the various opinions expressed by black conservatives about the Zimmerman case?


----------



## alan1 (Jul 13, 2013)

edthecynic said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Interesting link you have.  I find it difficult to accept a link that has so many egregious misspellings.  
The link itself is titled "MEDICAL EXAMINER REPGRT", what the heck word is "REPGRT"?
Within this supposed factual article are also the following errors,
" MEDICAL EXANIINER"
"Date of Birth February 5, 1995 Data of Death (Fcund) February 26, 2012"
"County $eminnle"
"FINAL DIAGNGSES AND FINDINGS"
"Entrance: Lcs&#64257;. chest, intcxmeÈiats rang: "

Many more errors.  Your link is not to the medical coroners report, you've been duped.

Travon Martin, tallest man in the family photograph.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Amelia said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > <snipped>
> ...


Yes, it is.  That is was rdean does.



Amelia said:


> Did you not actually have any interest in discussing the various opinions expressed by black conservatives about the Zimmerman case?


No, rdean does not.  His entire game is to claim conservatives are racist.  He is a race baiter.


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 13, 2013)

alan1 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


It is the medical examiner's report read with a very poor optical character reader because the pdf was a scan of the original.

Admit it He is not 6'3"

travon martin medical examiner's report - Google Search


----------



## alan1 (Jul 13, 2013)

edthecynic said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Oh boy, a link to google now.
Much more impressive than your last link to total garbage (that you fell for).
The point is, how was Mr Zimmerman supposedly supposed to know how old Mr Martin was?  For the sake of your argument, let's say he wasn't 6'3", but was only 6'.  Does that somehow make it more easy to distinguish him as being 17 as opposed to 18, or 20?  
Yer barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 13, 2013)

alan1 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


First of all, the snopes photo you linked to has a link to the med examiner's pdf on the same page, so you have no excuse for not knowing he was 5'11", not 6 feet or 6 feet 3 inches. Why do you and all the other wing-nuts try to make him bigger than he was????


----------



## boedicca (Jul 13, 2013)

Even is Trayvon were only 5'11", he would have been a couple of inches taller than Zimmerman.


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 13, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Even is Trayvon were only 5'11", he would have been a couple of inches taller than Zimmerman.


Trayvon was 5'11" 158 lbs.
G Z was 5'8" 194 lbs, so he had him by nearly 40 lbs. In a fight, weight counts more than height.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 13, 2013)

Honestly I didn't read any of this other than the weak OP and I didn't go to the links.

What makes this a left vs right thing?  (It isn't)

 And why is it racial?
(And i would love to see some honest answers to this one)


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

Meanwhile a young white man beaten by 6 black thugs has died

Pat Mahaney, North College Hill 'boredom beating' victim has died


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

*THIS SHOULD BE NATIONAL NEWS!!!!*


Meanwhile a young white man beaten by 6 black thugs has died

Pat Mahaney, North College Hill 'boredom beating' victim has died


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

What pisses me off is it seems that blacks have a right to run around in groups killing whites. If the shoes on the other foot all hell breaks loose.

How can anyone put up with this bullshit?


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> Smyrna man beaten and shoved to his death in traffic | 11alive.com


 The bastards need to be brought to justice.


----------



## waltky (Jul 13, 2013)

A case of self-defense if there ever was one...

*JURORS: ZIMMERMAN NOT GUILTY OF 2ND-DEGREE MURDER*
_Jul 13,`13  -- George Zimmerman blinked and barely smiled as a jury found him not guilty of second-degree murder in the fatal shooting of Trayvon Martin._


> Supporters of Martin's family who had gathered outside the courthouse yelled out "No! No!"  The jury had been given the chance to convict Zimmerman of manslaughter but did not do so, despite asking for a clarification of the charge earlier in the evening.  Zimmerman's wife, Shellie Zimmerman, had tears in her eyes after the six-member, all-woman jury delivered its verdict Saturday night.
> 
> After hearing the verdict, Judge Debra Nelson told Zimmerman he was free to go.  Jurors heard two different portraits of Zimmerman and had to decide whether he was a wannabe cop who took the law into his own hands or a well-meaning neighborhood watch volunteer who shot the unarmed teenager in self-defense because he feared for his life.
> 
> News from The Associated Press



See also:

*Not Guilty -- Beyond Reasonable Doubt*
_July 12, 2013 - That the prosecution in the Zimmerman trial asked the judge to allow a verdict of "third-degree murder" &#8212; i.e., child abuse, since Trayvon Martin was 17 &#8212; testifies to the prosecution's failure and panic._


> For George Zimmerman's defense has proven, beyond a reasonable doubt, that he shot Trayvon Martin not out of malice, rage or hate &#8212; but in a desperate act of self-defense.  Zimmerman was being beaten "ground-and-pound," mixed martial arts style. His head was being banged on the cement. Screaming again and again for help, he pulled out his gun and fired.  Even the prosecution is now conceding Trayvon might have been on top, and is now scrambling for a compromise verdict on a lesser charge than second-degree murder, a charge that never should have been brought. Indeed, this trial should never have been held.  What we have witnessed in Sanford, Fla., is the prosecution of an innocent man for murder because the politically and socially powerful demanded it.
> 
> That Trayvon is dead is a tragedy, and an avoidable tragedy. But it was not murder. And it does not justify railroading a man who, whatever his mistakes that night &#8212; and George Zimmerman made them &#8212; committed no crime.  The case comes down to four questions. And the answers, supported by the evidence, testimony and common sense, point straight to an acquittal.  First, who was the aggressor?  All agree it would have been better if Zimmerman had never left his car or followed Trayvon that night.  Yet, ask yourself:
> 
> ...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

Where is justice for these whites? No msnbc, cnn or even fox???

Who wants to bet that more whites will die in the next few days after this fair trial. Whites should be the ones pissed.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm now convinced that O'Mara is a racist.  He used race-baiting throughout the trial - both in and out of court.

Mark O'Mara: If George Zimmerman Were Black 'He Never Would've Been Charged With A Crime'


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

VERY LIKELY. As the national media made this issue a "white' vrs black issue.

Why can't you admit this?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm convinced that you're a piece of shit Lakota. You got your trial and the straight cold truth....Nothing matters to you fuckers.

You're the true racist.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

How about all those black on white murders Lakota? Those prove him right!


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2013)

We'll see how O'Mara's race-baiting plays out in the "other" upcoming litigation with the DOJ and civil lawsuit, etc...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

Where's the justice for these whites???


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah, just like O.J. won...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes you need to call a spade a spade. It is a fact that if this was a black on white case you wouldn't see months of national news.

That's a fact. Just look at all the black on black murders or black on white. Think about things Lakota.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Yeah, just like O.J. won...



He was black, you wanted him to win. You would have shouted "FREE OJ! Nicole Brown Simpson was racist! SHE DESERVED IT!" If he had been convicted.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah, he wouldn't have been charged; he would've been indefinately detained as a terrorist, without charges.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Yeah, he wouldn't have been charged; he would've been indefinately detained as a terrorist, without charges.



Wat


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Yeah, just like O.J. won...




O.J. wasn't a self defense case...
Florida statute.

*Chapter 776: JUSTIFIABLE USE OF FORCE*

*776.032&#8195;Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force.*

(1)&#8195;A person who uses force as permitted in s. 776.012, s. 776.013, or s. 776.031  is justified in using such force and is immune from criminal  prosecution and civil action for the use of such force, unless the  person against whom force was used is a law enforcement officer...

Law of Self Defense ? FL 776.032?Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force.?​With a finding of not guilty by reason of self defense in the criminal proceeding,  Zimmerman is all but immune from civil litigation...

...but keep grasping at those straws.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2013)

O.J. didn't kill anyone, either.  The jury said so.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, just like O.J. won...
> ...



Yeah, let's see how that works with the DOJ and civil lawsuit.


----------



## Friends (Jul 14, 2013)

Huey said:


> Fat "Z" aint walking,right after the defense rests,they are going to put the cuffs on fat Z.



Fortunately that did not happen. 

Now the riots are going to happen.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> I'm now convinced that O'Mara is a racist.  He used race-baiting throughout the trial - both in and out of court.
> 
> Mark O'Mara: If George Zimmerman Were Black 'He Never Would've Been Charged With A Crime'



oh let it go already. Its over with.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> I'm now convinced that O'Mara is a racist.  He used race-baiting throughout the trial - both in and out of court.
> 
> Mark O'Mara: If George Zimmerman Were Black 'He Never Would've Been Charged With A Crime'



I disagree. If Zimmerman was black he'd be sitting in jail right now, awaiting execution.

Pity he wasn't black, eh?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




DOJ closed it's case...and a finding of self defense in the criminal case all but guarantees immunity from civil litigation...it's written right into the statute cited above.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2013)

> Mark O'Mara: If Zimmerman Were Black 'He Never Would've Been Charged With A Crime'



O'Mara is full of racist shit.  This black Florida woman got 20 years just for firing a warning shot.






Marissa Alexander Gets 20 Years For Firing Warning Shot (VIDEO)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wsdQvZHSmHM]YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> > Mark O'Mara: If Zimmerman Were Black 'He Never Would've Been Charged With A Crime'
> 
> 
> O'Mara is full of shit.  This black Florida woman got 20 years just for firing a warning shot.
> ...



Because she lived in an apartment,  where she fired the warning shot into or around a room where children were playing.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



What part of "is immune from criminal prosecution and civil action for the use of such force" did you not understand?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> I'm now convinced that O'Mara is a racist.  He used race-baiting throughout the trial - both in and out of court.
> 
> Mark O'Mara: If George Zimmerman Were Black 'He Never Would've Been Charged With A Crime'



What? He was handed a case that the media and the race baiting *ssholes like notso sharpton drummed into an inferno. Now you blame him for race baiting? That's just dumb.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2013)

Geraldo Rivera Says All Six Jurors Would Have Also Killed Trayvon Martin

They basically did...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

This shit happens at least weekly....No one screaming racism either.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

AzMike said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > I'm now convinced that O'Mara is a racist.  He used race-baiting throughout the trial - both in and out of court.
> ...



Somebody better tell that poor black girl that volunteered to work for Mark O'Mara to defend that evil racist GZ that Mark O'Mara is a racist. 

Why were charges filed to begin with? They weren't going to charge GZ then what happened? Oh yeah, Ben Crump and Natalie Jackson got ahold of Sharpton and they hired a publicist to drum up fear and racial tension.

So make GZ black and they weren't going to charge him then what happens? Nothing. Whites are use to blacks shooting people one way or the other, but they don't hold protests calling blacks racist.

So no he wouldn't have been charged.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Maybe it's time we did more of that. I'm tired of these racist jerk offs playing the race card when they're the damn problem.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2013)

> *2. Federal charges*
> 
> The FBI in March 2012 opened an investigation into the shooting of Trayvon Martin, which could potentially result in federal hate crimes charges being filed against George Zimmerman. The investigation was placed on hold pending the outcome of the trial. FBI and Florida Department of Law Enforcement investigators scoured Sanford in the spring of last year, and interviewed witnesses inside the Retreat at Twin Lakes gated community where the shooting took place, as well as other witnesses who could potentially be called during a federal case.
> 
> ...



More: Even after the verdict, legal action may continue in Zimmerman case | theGrio


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> I'm now convinced that O'Mara is a racist.



Takes one to know one.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 14, 2013)

One of the judge's rulings in the case that I objected to was her refusal to allow race to be used by either party.   I was concerned that a racial motive may have been improperly inferred by members of the jury and thought Zimmerman should have been allowed to address the issue head on.  If the judge  had permitted Zimmerman's defense to confront the issue of race, I am convinced that today Zimmerman would be regarded more as a decent and tolerant person rather than a racist monster as falsely depicted by the media.   Zimmerman would have shown that he was from a mixed race family, living in a mixed race community and that his Black neighbors thought highly of him.  In addition to that he would have been able to show three other things which would make those who call him a racist appear just a little bit foolish:

First, the FBI investigated Zimmerman for the purpose of determining if he was racist.  Presumably if he was, federal civil rights charges may have been filed against him.  The FBI interviewed almost three dozen of Zimmermans friends, neighbors and co-workers but found no evidence of  racism.  There is no doubt that the FBI diligently searched for any signs of racism, but they found none.  According to an Article written by Abraham Gutierrez (Examiner.com) on July 12, 2012:

One of the questions each individual was asked was whether Zimmerman had ever 'displayed any bias, prejudice or irrational attitude against any class of citizen, religious, racial, gender or ethnic groups.' Not only did each one of them answer 'No,' but his colleagues went on to describe Zimmerman as 'pleasant' and 'outgoing.'

The rest of the article can be found at the following link:

FBI investigation concludes: George Zimmerman not racist - Miami criminal justice | Examiner.com

Second, Zimmerman and his wife tutored and mentored Black children, something they would never have done if they harbored racist feelings.  There are many links available if you want to verify this,  but I think I've found the best one.   During an interview with Sean Hannity, Joe Oliver, a Black friend of Zimmerman,   speaks glowingly of Zimmerman's character and tells how he tutored Black children.  Here's the link  (the relevant part of the interview starts at around 7:45). 

LiveLeak.com - George Zimmerman's African-American Friend Defends Him On Hannity (comments)

Third,  George Zimmerman stood up for a homeless Black man who had been beaten by Justin Collison, the son of a White Sanford police lieutenant.    The cruel beating  was videotaped and Collison should have been arrested immediately, but it appeared that the police were going to let the matter slide.  Fortunately, Zimmerman came to the homeless man's defense.   He went to Black churches and handed out flyers urging Blacks to become actively involved and he spoke out in  public  meetings  to protest  the conduct of the police.    The following links describe Zimmerman's efforts to obtain justice for the man:

Trayvon Martin shooting: George Zimmerman once protested treatment of homeless black man by police, his father says * - NY Daily News

Tape showed Zimmerman's anger over black man's beating - CNN.com

I doubt that those who accused Zimmerman of being a racist are aware of the above facts.  If they are aware and still think he is a racist, I feel sorry for them.  

There is one more thing, something that everyone should know.   It is obvious that the main stream media has been on a campaign  to discredit and convict Zimmerman.  They even deliberately lied about the facts to portray Zimmerman as a racist child murderer.    If there was any evidence of anything in Zimmerman's past which could even remotely be associated with racism, it would have been headline news; however, the networks were silent because they were not  able to find a thing.

I challenge anyone to give me a credible example showing Zimmerman was a racist or that he did not treat Blacks with dignity and respect.  Don't give me this profiling bullshit.  There is no evidence of any kind which suggests that Zimmerman illegally profiled Martin but I will deal with that on another thread.  Before you respond to my next thread, make sure you know the difference between profiling which is a legal, necessary and wonderful thing, and racial profiling which is illegal and indefensible.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

Keep dreaming...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

...Florida's Wrongful Death Act, ... requires proof that Martin's death was caused by the negligence of another person or entity. To prove negligence under the statute, it must be shown that Zimmerman owed Martin a legal duty, that the duty owed was breached, and that an injury was caused to Martin by Zimmerman's breach. 

Read more: Jury finds George Zimmerman not guilty on all charges | Fox News

As with this case, there is no evidence. This is mere self aggrandizing now.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2013)

Florida seems to be a state of almost total dysfunction - electile and otherwise.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe the prosecution wanted to lose this case so the federal case could take over.  Hate crime, anyone?


----------



## Interpol (Jul 14, 2013)

Ok, so lemme get this straight: I can now follow George Zimmerman, stalk him, assume he's guilty of a crime based on the fact he appears "suspicious" to me, pick a fight with him, and then shoot him dead and go free if I make up a story about how he was really the one that was the aggressor and not me? 

Wicked.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2013)

Interpol said:


> Ok, so lemme get this straight: I can now follow George Zimmerman, stalk him, assume he's guilty of a crime based on the fact he appears "suspicious" to me, pick a fight with him, and then shoot him dead and go free if I make up a story about how he was really the one that was the aggressor and not me?
> 
> Wicked.



Yep, you got it.  Zimmerman made sure he killed the only witness.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Maybe the prosecution wanted to lose this case so the federal case could take over.  Hate crime, anyone?



You are woefully uninformed.

The FBI hate crime investigation is also closed.

Not a single shred of evidence was found that Zimmerman had ever in his life engaged in racism in thought word or deed...

...but by all means,  keep grasping...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

When did having racist thoughts become illegal? What kind of police state are you people building.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 14, 2013)

What if Zimmerman was a white Hispanic? I still don't know what that means.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

Where's the fucking justice?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 14, 2013)

I wonder how many innocent whites will be murdered across the nation by rioting blacks as revenge for the Zimmerman not guilty verdict?  ..


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



The part where his bloodlust is somehow bound to law.  Silly thing, it&#8217;s not like this is a nation based on law or anything like that, who cares what the jury found.  Lakhota wants his own justice, facts be dammed.


----------



## Politico (Jul 14, 2013)

A racist calling someone else a racist. How hilarious.


----------



## Steelplate (Jul 14, 2013)

And if Martin were white and Zimmerman was black, this guy and his listeners would be calling for the death penalty....and there more than likely would have been a very different verdict.


----------



## Interpol (Jul 14, 2013)

4pm eastern, 7 pacific....


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes when I drive to certain locations for business reasons.

I take a short cut thru the 'hood' to save time.

But for the next couple of weeks it will be much safer to avoid the 'hood' and take the long way around to reach my destination.  ..


----------



## S.J. (Jul 14, 2013)

They might not riot because then Whitey would be right.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 14, 2013)

S.J. said:


> They might not riot because then Whitey would be right.


Do you really believe rioters think that far ahead??  ..


----------



## S.J. (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > They might not riot because then Whitey would be right.
> ...


No, but maybe a white person pointed it out to 'em.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 14, 2013)

Some posters have said that Zimmerman should have been convicted  because he profiled Martin.  I disagree.  Profiling is not illegal; in fact it is an accepted and  vital part of police work.  It is impossible to prevent crime and catch criminals without  a great deal of profiling.  There are professional profilers who work with law enforcement agencies at all levels including the FBI and CIA.  Their skills are in great demand and their talents are highly regarded.  The problem that many people have is that they fail to understand that there is a difference between profiling which is legal and racial profiling which is not. 
Here is how the ACLU defines racial profiling:

"Racial Profiling" refers to the discriminatory practice by law enforcement officials of targeting individuals for suspicion of crime based on the individual's race, ethnicity, religion or national origin. Criminal profiling, generally, as practiced by police, is the reliance on a group of characteristics they believe to be associated with crime. Examples of racial profiling are the use of race to determine which drivers to stop for minor traffic violations (commonly referred to as "driving while black or brown"), or the use of race to determine which pedestrians to search for illegal contraband. 

Racial Profiling: Definition | American Civil Liberties Union

Here is a good definition of profiling (without the racial qualifier):

the act or process of extrapolating information about a person based on known traits or tendencies <consumer profiling>; specifically : the act of suspecting or targeting a person on the basis of observed characteristics or behavior.

Profiling - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

For example, if  Zimmerman  called 911 solely because he had seen a Black man walking the streets and assumed he had committed or was going to commit a crime based upon his race alone, that would be racial profiling.  Of course, if Zimmerman had called 911 and said, There's a Black man walking around and we need to check him out, the 911 dispatcher would have laughed at him.   However, Zimmerman was concerned with a lot more than race.   The evidence proves beyond the possibility of doubt that  Zimmerman called 911 because (1) there had been a number of  recent burglaries in his neighborhood; (2)  a man he had never seen before was walking in the rain at night just looking around, staring at houses;  and (3) the man appeared to be on drugs (Martin had in fact been smoking Marijuana).   Zimmerman  found  that conduct to be suspicious and worth calling 911 to report it.   The 911 dispatcher also thought the man  should be checked out and dispatched the police to the area.   I think that given the circumstances, Zimmerman did what any responsible neighborhood watchman would have done.  

What Zimmerman did was a good example of legal profiling.  He realized that generally someone who is just walking around at night in the rain in a strange neighborhood staring at houses and acting like he's on drugs is most likely up to no good.  I don't know about you, but that's what I would think.

There is no evidence which tends to suggest that the 911 call was based upon anything other than suspicious behavior, not race.  Profiling, yes; racial profiling, no.   There may be those who think that Martin's behavior was not suspicious, and I won't condemn them  for that.  However, I certainly wouldn't want them  to be  neighborhood watchmen where I live.

Look, I think Zimmerman could have handled the matter in a way which would not have resulted in a deadly confrontation.   He  should have known that given all the attendant circumstances Martin  may have been alarmed by him (being followed by a strange man at night is not the most comforting thing in the world) and  people in that mental state sometimes respond aggressively.    I often wonder what would have happened if Zimmerman had said to Martin, Hey are you OK?, and then followed by saying, I'm George Zimmerman, the neighborhood watchman.  You must be new to the area.  Is there anything I can do for you?  Chances are that Martin would have been relaxed enough to explain that he and his dad were visiting the dad's girlfriend who lived  in a townhouse house there.   In that scenario, the parties go their separate ways, neither one suspicious of the other and both alive and unharmed.  The tragedy could also have been avoided if Martin were not so angry,  distrusting and impulsive or if he had simply said, Why are you following me?  However, I put most of the blame on Zimmerman since he was much older and should have been wiser.  I wouldn't expect the 17-year old to control the situation.

Sadly, if either one had known the other's intent, it is at least possible that nothing would have happened.  If Zimmerman knew Martin belonged where he was, I believe he would have responded differently, and if Martin knew Zimmerman meant him no harm I believe he would have explained his actions and then gone home as planned.  As stupid as it may sound, it is possible that one person is dead and another's life in shambles because of one of life's most basic and avoidable  foibles:  the failure to communicate.  

That is my honest and humble opinion although it took me a while to come to that conclusion.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 14, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Yeah, he wouldn't have been charged; he would've been indefinately detained as a terrorist, without charges.



Had Zimmerman been black and Trayvon white, Zimmerman would have been arrested immediately, tried, and be currently serving 25 to life. That is the reality of life in America.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 14, 2013)

Politico said:


> A racist calling someone else a racist. How hilarious.



Hilarious?  Your statement in itself is hilarious.  The racists on this message board do exactly that every day a hundred times a day.  Every liberal on here who points out the disgusting racism is called a racist for pointing it out.  Nothing hilarious about it: it's sickening and pathetic.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 14, 2013)

Roo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Las Vegas.  Why do I need to hear about this story 2,000 miles away
> ...



Having to ask that question illustrates the limited field of vision your mind has.  You live in a vacuumn.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, he wouldn't have been charged; he would've been indefinately detained as a terrorist, without charges.
> ...



Based on well nothing but your preconceived notions that Zimmerman should have been found guilty in the complete absence of evidence.

Face it, there was nothing to convict on and the racial bullshit is staggering.  The blanket if he was black and Martin was white is utter nonsense and conjecture.  Zimmerman was not even white.  Where did white even get brought into this?  

The reality here is that you cant seems to see the world without your racial glasses nor look at facts objectively.  This is sad.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 14, 2013)

Matthew said:


> VERY LIKELY. As the national media made this issue a "white' vrs black issue.
> 
> Why can't you admit this?




He knows it, they know it,  there's just no way in hell they'd admit it.

Meanwhile, the slaughter continues in Chicago, and the PC Police doesn't give a shit.

.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 14, 2013)

It will be interesting to see The Rev Al show on MSNBC tomorrow night.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 14, 2013)

Interpol said:


> Ok, so lemme get this straight: I can now follow George Zimmerman, stalk him, assume he's guilty of a crime based on the fact he appears "suspicious" to me, pick a fight with him, and then shoot him dead and go free if I make up a story about how he was really the one that was the aggressor and not me?
> 
> Wicked.



sure, except thats not what happened.   TM picked the fight and might have killed GZ if GZ had not had a gun.   TM just picked the wrong crazy ass cracker to jump.


----------



## yidnar (Jul 14, 2013)

the filthy bastards are already starting to show their sub human asses in Oakland.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe it's a good idea if someone is harassing you to a point where it's a problem you don't call your girl friend you call 911.If Trevon didn't go off and try to be a bad ass to a guy he thought he could beat the shit out of this would have been different cause the guy happened to have a gun.


----------



## william the wie (Jul 14, 2013)

This is not news, blacks targeting whites for assault is a long standing problem. That is why block busting worked until it was banned.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> I'm now convinced that O'Mara is a racist.  He used race-baiting throughout the trial - both in and out of court.
> 
> Mark O'Mara: If George Zimmerman Were Black 'He Never Would've Been Charged With A Crime'



What?  Grampaw Osteen, good ole country boy, racist?  Not possible..


----------



## Redfish (Jul 14, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > I'm now convinced that O'Mara is a racist.  He used race-baiting throughout the trial - both in and out of court.
> ...



you may not like it, but what o'mara said is correct.   if this was a black on black incident it would never have made the local news, much less the national media circus that it became.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2013)

S.J. said:


> They might not riot because then Whitey would be right.



Not riot because of spite?


----------



## editec (Jul 14, 2013)

I do not expect to many riots will break out in Maine over this verdict.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> I'm now convinced that O'Mara is a racist.  He used race-baiting throughout the trial - both in and out of court.
> 
> Mark O'Mara: If George Zimmerman Were Black 'He Never Would've Been Charged With A Crime'



Can't be, he's a Democrat.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Geraldo Rivera Says All Six Jurors Would Have Also Killed Trayvon Martin
> 
> They basically did...



LOL Geraldo Rivera--did you even read that article?


----------



## hjmick (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Geraldo Rivera Says All Six Jurors Would Have Also Killed Trayvon Martin
> 
> They basically did...



Dude, reading is fundamental...




> *RIVERA:* I see those six ladies in the jury putting themselves on that rainy night, in that housing complex that has just been burglarized by three or four different groups of black youngsters from the adjacent community. So its a dark night, a 6-foot-2-inch hoodie-wearing stranger is in the immediate housing complex. How would the ladies of that jury have reacted? *I submit that if they were armed, they would have shot and killed Trayvon Martin a lot sooner than George Zimmerman did. This is self-defense. *


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 14, 2013)

.

_RIVERA: I see those six ladies in the jury putting themselves on that rainy night, in that housing complex that has just been burglarized by three or four different groups of black youngsters from the adjacent community. So it&#8217;s a dark night, a 6-foot-2-inch hoodie-wearing stranger is in the immediate housing complex. How would the ladies of that jury have reacted? I submit that if they were armed, they would have shot and killed Trayvon Martin a lot sooner than George Zimmerman did. This is self-defense._


Gosh, somehow Geraldo forgot to include "...and that 6-foot-2-inch stranger was straddling them, pounding their fucking heads into the fucking sidewalk."

I wonder why that is.

.


----------



## FJO (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> I'm now convinced that O'Mara is a racist.  He used race-baiting throughout the trial - both in and out of court.
> 
> Mark O'Mara: If George Zimmerman Were Black 'He Never Would've Been Charged With A Crime'



I am now convinced that Lakhota is a racist.

Mark O'Mara was not the one who came up with the phrase "self-declared white Hispanic". It was the leftist Obama-worshipping media, of which Lakhota is a fan and admirer.

But in all fairness they never sank low enough to call Zimmermann (based on his family name) a White-Jew-Hispanic.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 14, 2013)

FJO said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > I'm now convinced that O'Mara is a racist.  He used race-baiting throughout the trial - both in and out of court.
> ...



wonder why the media doesn't refer to obama as a black- arab- caucasian.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 14, 2013)

editec said:


> I do not expect to many riots will break out in Maine over this verdict.


Since blacks only make up 1% of Vermont's population.

I doubt there will be any Trayvon riots there.   ..


----------



## FJO (Jul 14, 2013)

All the links on this thread citing blacks killing whites in various ways neglect to mention that those killings were perfectly justified.

After all, about 150 years ago whites held blacks in slavery and blacks had to get even, one way or another.


----------



## J.E.D (Jul 14, 2013)

Rozman said:


> Maybe it's a good idea if someone is harassing you to a point where it's a problem you don't call your girl friend you call 911.If Trevon didn't go off and try to be a bad ass to a guy he thought he could beat the shit out of this would have been different cause the guy happened to have a gun.



Trayvon didn't pick the fight. He was on the phone minding his own business when Zimmerman stalked/harassed him to the point where he felt threatened. If Zimmermen wasn't trying to be a wannabe cop, Trayvon would still be alive. Zimmerman is a piece of shit. I hope this haunts him for the rest of his miserable life.


----------



## RoadVirus (Jul 14, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > Mark O'Mara: If Zimmerman Were Black 'He Never Would've Been Charged With A Crime'
> ...



Don't confuse Lakhota with facts.


----------



## RoadVirus (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Florida seems to be a state of almost total dysfunction - electile and otherwise.



The man was tried in a court of law, by a jury of his peers. What more do you want? Oh yeah...you wanted Zimmerman to be found guilty and executed. Well, i want a million bucks, but it ain't going to happen anytime soon. GET OVER IT.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



What part of OJ happened in California and Zimmerman happened in Florida is hard to understand?   Not that OJ admitted to the killing and said it was justified.


----------



## SuMar (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota is a little confused. If Zimmerman would have been black and Martin would have been white and was charged for his death, the black community would call that racist.


----------



## Intense (Jul 14, 2013)

*Moved To Race Relations/Racism*


----------



## Antares (Jul 14, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Nope, actually it illustrates your lack of any ability at critical thinking.

Zimmerman was/is innocent, but because a punk who happened to be black is shot and killed while beating on a non black man it HAD to be racism.

Projection is a key element of a left leaning mind...


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 14, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the prosecution wanted to lose this case so the federal case could take over.  Hate crime, anyone?
> ...



That is a fact. George Zimmerman had grown up with a black sibling, had taken a black female to his prom and was, at the time of the incident, mentoring minority kids, which included black kids. 

GZ was no racist. He was merely overzealous in trying to help his neighborhood stay safe from those who had gotten off the hook after many incidents of vandalizing and looting homes in his neighborhood. 

There are no winners, but there are  two victims of GZ's overzealousness and he will remain one of them for the rest of his life....


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> I'm now convinced that O'Mara is a racist.  He used race-baiting throughout the trial - both in and out of court.
> 
> Mark O'Mara: If George Zimmerman Were Black 'He Never Would've Been Charged With A Crime'



I agree with your opinion on O'Mara. But he is an attorney and did what he had to for his client. It does not require personal integrity to be a successful criminal attorney, just the ability to defend a client. And I also agree that if Ziimmerman was black he never would have been charged. Had he been a black man who shot a black teen of course not. Probably would not even had been arrested.

 And had he been a black man who shot a white teen in a place like Sanford, the police would have smoked him when they arrived at the scene.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




*rolleyes:


if I recall the Wilding ( central park jogger) case got mentioned in some national media.....and the one after the donna summer concert etc...*shrugs*


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 14, 2013)

Now now, all of you creepy-ass white crackers settle down..


----------



## Zona (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> I wonder how many innocent whites will be murdered across the nation by rioting blacks as revenge for the Zimmerman not guilty verdict?  ..



My email said 1730.  We were to meet at the cracker barrell.


----------



## Zona (Jul 14, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > They might not riot because then Whitey would be right.
> ...



Yes you see, [MENTION=41356]S.J.[/MENTION] cant lose this way.  He was wrong about the rioting and now he is taking credit as a race for them somehow because he was wrong.  Or something.  I have a headache.


----------



## Surfer (Jul 14, 2013)

yidnar said:


> the filthy bastards are already starting to show their sub human asses in Oakland.



Oakland is a hellhole and Zimmerman looks like Chaz Bono.


----------



## Zona (Jul 14, 2013)

Rozman said:


> It will be interesting to see The Rev Al show on MSNBC tomorrow night.



Then he wins.  He has you wating to see what he says in the media.

Damn you guys are easily directed.  Sharpton is smarter than you think it seems.


----------



## Zona (Jul 14, 2013)

yidnar said:


> the filthy bastards are already starting to show their sub human asses in Oakland.



Yidnar is the perfect Zimmerman supporter.  

Hey, anyone seen Tank?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jul 14, 2013)

Zona said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > It will be interesting to see The Rev Al show on MSNBC tomorrow night.
> ...



Isn't that the truth. I think more of the paranoid lunatic fringe than people who have lives and responsibilities hang on to every word that Al Sharpton has to say.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jul 14, 2013)

The Professor said:


> Some posters have said that Zimmerman should have been convicted  because he profiled Martin.  I disagree.  Profiling is not illegal; in fact it is an accepted and  vital part of police work.  It is impossible to prevent crime and catch criminals without  a great deal of profiling.  There are professional profilers who work with law enforcement agencies at all levels including the FBI and CIA.  Their skills are in great demand and their talents are highly regarded.  The problem that many people have is that they fail to understand that there is a difference between profiling which is legal and racial profiling which is not.
> Here is how the ACLU defines racial profiling:
> 
> "Racial Profiling" refers to the discriminatory practice by law enforcement officials of targeting individuals for suspicion of crime based on the individual's race, ethnicity, religion or national origin. Criminal profiling, generally, as practiced by police, is the reliance on a group of characteristics they believe to be associated with crime. Examples of racial profiling are the use of race to determine which drivers to stop for minor traffic violations (commonly referred to as "driving while black or brown"), or the use of race to determine which pedestrians to search for illegal contraband.
> ...



Zimmermans life is hardly "in shambles". My guess is that he could very likely end up being an American folk hero who "stood his ground" against a "vicious, black, drug dealing, street thug" (to use some of the descriptions of Martin that I have seen here) who probably would have grown up to be a murderer himself.

So by the time that Zimmerman has his 15 minutes of fame, he could get a book deal, become a sought after public speaker for the NRA, and maybe even have a TV movie made about his "ordeal".


He should be fine.


----------



## SuMar (Jul 14, 2013)

Dr. King should be spinning in his grave right about now..


Black Mob Beats Up White Guy Over Zimmerman Verdict ? ON TAPE // Mr. Conservative​


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

This is how they solve things in the hood. You see violence is solved with a thousand times violence. 

This is their justice.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 14, 2013)

I suggest everyone share this to their Facebook page.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 14, 2013)

To katsteve2012:

Although I believe  Zimmerman acted in self defense, I will never consider him a hero.  A hero is someone who sacrifices for others, not someone who is getting beaten by another man and has to end the fight with a gun.   Zimmerman's actions may be lawful and necessary, but hardly heroic.

I can't speak for others, but I would not watch a movie  or read a book about Zimmerman even if they were free.  I find no joy whatsoever in the death of a young man.  

I thank you for your response, the only response to this thread so far.


----------



## waltky (Jul 14, 2013)

Granny don't like it `cause now dey persecutin' poor ol' George Zimmerman...

*After Zimmerman verdict, NAACP calling for federal civil rights probe*
_July 14, 2013 >  "Legally, we have to accept" a jury's ruling late Saturday night to acquit former neighborhood watch volunteer George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Florida teen Trayvon Martin, the victim's family lawyer Daryl Parks said Sunday on "Face the Nation." But, countered NAACP president Benjamin Jealous, federal criminal charges could still await Zimmerman "for what he has done."_


> "There may be a civil action brought by the family, but there should definitely be criminal charges brought by the [Justice Department]," Jealous argued. Under the 2009 Matthew Shepard and James Byrd, Jr. Hate Crimes Prevention Act, he explained, federal investigators would "have to show that race was a factor in his decision making - and there seems to be plenty of evidence that suggests that may race may have been a factor."  A Justice Department spokesperson said in a statement Sunday its investigation is "ongoing." It will consider evidence gathered during the federal probe, as well as evidence and testimony from the state trial, to see if it "reveals a prosecutable violation of any of the limited federal criminal civil rights statutes within our jurisdiction, and whether federal prosecution is appropriate in accordance with the Department's policy governing successive federal prosecution following a state trial."
> 
> The 29-year-old Zimmerman, who claimed he shot Martin in "self-defense" during an altercation last year in a Sanford, Fla., gated community, "called 911 a lot about young black men that he thought were dangerous," Jealous said. "He said, 'these punks always get away.' Having had that track record, those words have powerful meaning - then you hear young men who say they felt targeted by him.  "And so, that's our hope," he continued. "It should not be the case that somebody should be able to track, to taunt, to kill a young man on the streets."  Appearing alongside Jealous, Georgetown University's Michael Eric Dyson said the attack was racially motivated "from the very beginning," adding "it appears of George Zimmerman, when he said, 'These people get away; they always get away' - we don't have to be Einstein to deduce... that he's got a fear of and suspicion of African-American youth."
> 
> ...



See also:

*DOJ Determining Whether to File Federal Criminal Charges Against George Zimmerman*
_July 14, 2013 WASHINGTON (AP) &#8212; The Justice Department said Sunday it is looking into the shooting death of Trayvon Martin to determine whether federal prosecutors will file criminal civil rights charges now that George Zimmerman has been acquitted in the state case._


> The department opened an investigation into Martin's death last year but stepped aside to allow the state prosecution to proceed.  In a statement, the Justice Department said the criminal section of its civil rights division, the FBI and the U.S. Attorney's office for the Middle District of Florida are continuing to evaluate the evidence generated during the federal probe, in addition to the evidence and testimony from the state trial.  "Experienced federal prosecutors will determine whether the evidence reveals a prosecutable violation of any of the limited federal criminal civil rights statutes within our jurisdiction," the statement said. Justice added that it will determine "whether federal prosecution is appropriate in accordance with the department's policy governing successive federal prosecution following a state trial."
> 
> From the Rodney King case in Los Angeles to the Algiers Motel incident in Detroit more than four decades ago, the Justice Department has a long history of using federal civil rights law in an effort to convict defendants who have previously been acquitted in related state cases.  On Sunday, NAACP President Benjamin Todd Jealous started a petition calling for the Justice Department to open a civil rights case against Zimmerman for the shooting death of 17-year-old Martin, but experience has shown it's almost never easy getting convictions in such high-profile prosecutions.  "The Justice Department would face significant challenges in bringing a federal civil rights case against Mr. Zimmerman," said Alan Vinegrad, the former U.S. Attorney in the Eastern District of New York. "There are several factual and legal hurdles that federal prosecutors would have to overcome: They'd have to show not only that the attack was unjustified, but that Mr. Zimmerman attacked Mr. Martin because of his race and because he was using a public facility, the street."
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 14, 2013)

We need a federal probe alright... into the DOJ and their presence in that town.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jul 14, 2013)

The Professor said:


> To katsteve2012:
> 
> Although I believe  Zimmerman acted in self defense, I will never consider him a hero.  A hero is someone who sacrifices for others, not someone who is getting beaten by another man and has to end the fight with a gun.   Zimmerman's actions may be lawful and necessary, but hardly heroic.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your response as well. I do think that Zimmerman will have an appeal to a certain segment of society, maybe to a lesser degree but to some.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello, Margaret.

BTW, the FBI did NOT conclude its investigation - it was simply put on hold during the state trial.

Justice Department To Review George Zimmerman, Trayvon Martin Case


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Hello, Margaret.
> 
> BTW, the FBI did NOT conclude its investigation - it was simply put on hold during the state trial.
> 
> Justice Department To Review George Zimmerman, Trayvon Martin Case



Yeah, I hear they've got a real backlog of cases...

Shitloads of black on white crimes that get zero attention.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Hello, Margaret.
> 
> BTW, the FBI did NOT conclude its investigation - it was simply put on hold during the state trial.
> 
> Justice Department To Review George Zimmerman, Trayvon Martin Case



Er, the FBI and the DOJ are one in the same?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, Margaret.
> ...



Duh, yeah... the FBI reports to Attorney General Eric Holder.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



And what did the FBI report to the DOJ regarding ol' Zimmy?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2013)

Shame on O'Mara.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 14, 2013)

_It does not matter that he is not a racist. _

_He must be painted that way for any of this outrage to work._


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



We don't yet know since the investigation is ongoing.  BTW, the DOJ released a statement about it today.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



You don't get out much do you?


----------



## Jroc (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...





No worries Eric Holder is on the job


----------



## rdean (Jul 14, 2013)

The Professor said:


> One of the judge's rulings in the case that I objected to was her refusal to allow race to be used by either party.   I was concerned that a racial motive may have been improperly inferred by members of the jury and thought Zimmerman should have been allowed to address the issue head on.  If the judge  had permitted Zimmerman's defense to confront the issue of race, I am convinced that today Zimmerman would be regarded more as a decent and tolerant person rather than a racist monster as falsely depicted by the media.   Zimmerman would have shown that he was from a mixed race family, living in a mixed race community and that his Black neighbors thought highly of him.  In addition to that he would have been able to show three other things which would make those who call him a racist appear just a little bit foolish:
> 
> First, the FBI investigated Zimmerman for the purpose of determining if he was racist.  Presumably if he was, federal civil rights charges may have been filed against him.  The FBI interviewed almost three dozen of Zimmerman&#8217;s friends, neighbors and co-workers but found no evidence of  racism.  There is no doubt that the FBI diligently searched for any signs of racism, but they found none.  According to an Article written by Abraham Gutierrez (Examiner.com) on July 12, 2012:
> 
> ...



Soon as he said, "Fucking punks. These assholes, they always get away,", everything else is out is out the window.  He chased that kid down, took out his gun from the holster behind his back, inside his pants and under his shirt and jacket, disengaged the safety and shot that kid.


----------



## rdean (Jul 14, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Trifecta.  Eric Holder, two blacks in a black neighborhood in a thread about a child killer.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 14, 2013)

rdean said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > One of the judge's rulings in the case that I objected to was her refusal to allow race to be used by either party.   I was concerned that a racial motive may have been improperly inferred by members of the jury and thought Zimmerman should have been allowed to address the issue head on.  If the judge  had permitted Zimmerman's defense to confront the issue of race, I am convinced that today Zimmerman would be regarded more as a decent and tolerant person rather than a racist monster as falsely depicted by the media.   Zimmerman would have shown that he was from a mixed race family, living in a mixed race community and that his Black neighbors thought highly of him.  In addition to that he would have been able to show three other things which would make those who call him a racist appear just a little bit foolish:
> ...



"Fucking punks. These assholes, they always get away,",

^^ show me the racist part of that.


----------



## Jroc (Jul 14, 2013)

Of course he's unbiased

*Obama Government Organized Protests Against George Zimmerman*







Document: DOJ Community Relations Service was deployed to Sanford, FL, &#8220;to provide technical assistance for the preparation of possible marches and rallies related to the fatal shooting of a 17-year-old African American male

Department of Injustice: Obama Government Organized Protests Against George Zimmerman | The Tea Party News Network | TPNN.com


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 14, 2013)

rdean said:


>



This image alone makes me weep for the po, po chile.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 14, 2013)

The Dean at times appears to present a pitiful affront to sanity.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 14, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/302999-street-drugs-lean-and-purple-haze.html


looks like a few ingreadents for a nice street drug to me......


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 14, 2013)

Skittle me this: if a fight breaks out in the dark- and no one's around, how many hand-picked jurors would it take to render justice?


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 14, 2013)

Answer: Five white and one just white enough. 

And every one of them bitches.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 14, 2013)

Trayvon got the bitch smackdown. 

He done gone downtown.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 14, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Skittle me this: if a fight breaks out in the dark- and no one's around, how many hand-picked jurors would it take to render justice?




who cares about justice when all they are looking for is a little_ payday_


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm beginning to believe that all my three boys look like the Geo Zim.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 14, 2013)

Which of my three sons is not like the other? Which of my three sons doesn't belong?


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 14, 2013)

Hell, my kids don't even look like the milk man, the mail man, the UPS man, the FedEx man, the man man... I guess that leaves only me as the one who fucked my fuckee. 

And she doth bore my babbiy. My dear un-aborted babby.


----------



## Friends (Jul 15, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> I'm now convinced that O'Mara is a racist.  He used race-baiting throughout the trial - both in and out of court.
> 
> Mark O'Mara: If George Zimmerman Were Black 'He Never Would've Been Charged With A Crime'



The contemporary definition of "racist" seems to be "one who believes that blacks have a rate of violent crime that is nearly eight times the white rate."


----------



## BBCAmerica (Jul 15, 2013)

Almost identical cases. There are a few differences. McNeil killed a man who threatened his son and tried to assault him on his property. McNeil had a ton of witnesses. Even the police said that McNeil was justified. But he was still sent to prison for life for it.


http://www.salon.com/2012/04/11/when_stand_your_ground_fails/


----------



## Oddball (Jul 15, 2013)

If Zimmerman were black this story would have been buried on page 10.


----------



## BBCAmerica (Jul 15, 2013)

Yup just like the one above.
Oh that and he would have been convicted and sent away for life


----------



## Oddball (Jul 15, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Geraldo Rivera Says All Six Jurors Would Have Also Killed Trayvon Martin
> 
> They basically did...


OK....So, I imagined what it would be like to be so incomprehensibly and tragically detached  from reality you would have to be to believe this, and I suddenly got a craving for a bowl of sugar frosted paint chips in anti-freeze.

Damndest thing.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 15, 2013)

MaryL said:


> What strikes me here  about  the supposed racism of all folks, especially blacks.  If  Martin had been white, or Zimmerman  black, never mind all the details, This  thread wouldn't exist. How many blacks have murdered each other based  on mindless  hate and distrust? But that is a separate issue? How so? Racism is a dead issue. This particular incident is trivial, most of us know it. Blacks slaughter each other in record numbers. No Eyebrow gets raised. No one bothers to question that.



If Zimmerman had been black, and Martin white - with no other change to the facts, he would have never been arrested or charged.

And we ALL know it.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 15, 2013)

No riots yet that I have heard of.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 15, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> No riots yet that I have heard of.



What is irritating is that I turned on CNBC yesterday morning, they were reporting riots in Oakland, but when they showed film is was just fires in the middle of the street, no buildings or cars.

It was almost as if they were trying to INCITE riots.

Nah, not NBC...


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 15, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > No riots yet that I have heard of.
> ...



The only thing I seen was a protest in sanford, but not the mass looting and rioting people had hoped for.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 15, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> The only thing I seen was a protest in sanford, but not the mass looting and rioting people had hoped for.



I'm glad cooler heads prevailed.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 15, 2013)

Yesterday on the news the reporter who had been covering the protests all day said that she had spotted the same group of people who were going to different parts of the city agitating for violence.  She saw them in Leimert Park, she saw them in Hollywood and again in the Crenshaw district.  They agitate and disappear when the police show up.  

I suspect this group are paid government activists.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 15, 2013)

Still not hearing about those riots that were predicted?   Maybe they were in the same world that Romney won in?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 15, 2013)

Zimmerman was found 'Not Guilty' so there was no murder committed.  ..


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 15, 2013)

The charge was 2nd degree murder, wasn't it? That makes it a murder case. 



Sunni Man said:


> Zimmerman was found 'Not Guilty' so there was no murder committed.  ..



"Not guilty" doesn't mean a murder wasn't committed, it only means the jury failed to find evidence beyond a reasonable doubt. When Zimmerman is sued in civil court where the standard is preponderance of evidence, he will lose. He'll probably lose everything he owns.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 15, 2013)

Zimmerman was found 'Not Guilty' and thus NO murder was committed.

Fact.......


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> The charge was 2nd degree murder, wasn't it? That makes it a murder case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is immune from civil suits!!! He also can't face civil rights charges because neither he or TM was a state actor, and the place where it happened isn't state grounds. Hate crimes are very unlikely because they can't prove that he ultimately shot TM simply because he was black. Sorry bud, GZ is in the clear.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 15, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> No riots yet that I have heard of.



No, the press is billing them as "mostly peaceful" demonstrations or protests.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 15, 2013)

[youtube]zpMB2lK847o[/youtube]

4 more blacks just begged to go to jail or be shot. Gee I wonder why more blacks are in jail? Not only did they attack someone who was no threat to them. But these wannabe gangsta thugs continued beating the man when he was down, after he retreated & was yelling stop just like the self described "Gangster" Trayvon Martin did to GZ. This is some kinda hood justice code these idiots picked up being raised on gangster rap & the brainwashing effects is clear as day. It is contrary to over 600 years of self defense law in most countries of the world. Lethal force from a gun was justified to kill all 4 of those attackers.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 15, 2013)

He was tried for murder.

Since the case is officially over it really doesn't matter


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > The charge was 2nd degree murder, wasn't it? That makes it a murder case.
> ...



He is not immune from civil suits.

 A Wrongful death civil suit and a murder verdict have nothing to do with each other.

Remember OJ?  He was found not guilty but he lost the civil suit.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 15, 2013)

By the media still referring to it as the Trayvon 'murder'.

They are just fanning the flames for racial division and civil unrest.

But I guess it's a way for the media to create more news for them to cover.  ..


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



He is immune in Florida after granting a not guilty verdict on self defense. Hold on I will post the law that says so.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine

776.032&#8195;Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force.
(1)&#8195;A person who uses force as permitted in s. 776.012, s. 776.013, or s. 776.031 is justified in using such force and is immune from criminal prosecution and civil action for the use of such force, unless the person against whom force was used is a law enforcement officer, as defined in s. 943.10(14), who was acting in the performance of his or her official duties and the officer identified himself or herself in accordance with any applicable law or the person using force knew or reasonably should have known that the person was a law enforcement officer. As used in this subsection, the term criminal prosecution includes arresting, detaining in custody, and charging or prosecuting the defendant.
(2)&#8195;A law enforcement agency may use standard procedures for investigating the use of force as described in subsection (1), but the agency may not arrest the person for using force unless it determines that there is probable cause that the force that was used was unlawful.
(3)&#8195;The court shall award reasonable attorneys fees, court costs, compensation for loss of income, and all expenses incurred by the defendant in defense of any civil action brought by a plaintiff if the court finds that the defendant is immune from prosecution as provided in subsection (1).


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jul 15, 2013)

11 Arrested, Cited in Zimmerman Verdict Protests in Los Angeles | NBC Southern California

Interesting video from NBC news in Los Angeles. These protestors to the verdict were not unanimously black. Actually the majority of them appear to be Hispanic and even white.

This is the opposite of what the wishful thinkers that were gleefully hoping for:

That blacks would go "buck wild" looting and shooting.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 15, 2013)

Many people mistakenly think the Zimmerman trial was about Florida's 'Stand your ground law'.

When in fact, it was a 'Self Defense' case.  ..


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Many people mistakenly think the Zimmerman trial was about Florida's 'Stand your ground law'.
> 
> When in fact, it was a 'Self Defense' case.  ..



True, but he can still have this hearing in a civil claim. When he does that he will have in his pocket a not guilty verdict on self defense. If he is granted this immunity, TM's family will be responsible for his attorney's fees as well. Filing a civil suit would be foolish on that ground alone, but also that GZ has no money.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 15, 2013)

KissMy said:


> [youtube]zpMB2lK847o[/youtube]
> 
> 4 more blacks just begged to go to jail or be shot. Gee I wonder why more blacks are in jail? Not only did they attack someone who was no threat to them. But these wannabe gangsta thugs continued beating the man when he was down, after he retreated & was yelling stop just like the self described "Gangster" Trayvon Martin did to GZ. This is some kinda hood justice code these idiots picked up being raised on gangster rap & the brainwashing effects is clear as day. It is contrary to over 600 years of self defense law in most countries of the world. Lethal force from a gun was justified to kill all 4 of those attackers.



  And they wonder why blacks get a bad rap. 
With that being said,the dude should not have tried to have a discussion with street thugs.
Funny how they reacted exactly like Treyvon did though.
  See or hear something you dont like? Attack.
I guess Zim got it right.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 15, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> 11 Arrested, Cited in Zimmerman Verdict Protests in Los Angeles | NBC Southern California
> 
> Interesting video from NBC news in Los Angeles. These protestors to the verdict were not unanimously black. Actually the majority of them appear to be Hispanic and even white.
> 
> ...



Alot of the protestors in Sanford were whites and hispanics, Blacks are not the only ones pissed about the verdict here.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 15, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > 11 Arrested, Cited in Zimmerman Verdict Protests in Los Angeles | NBC Southern California
> ...



  Stupid doesnt come in only one color. 
And I would really love to know the percentage of those protesters who actually followed and understood the trial.


----------



## BBCAmerica (Jul 15, 2013)

I just read that George Zimmerman was one credit short of his associates degree in criminal justice because he was kicked off campus because they thought he was  dangerous anybody know anything about this?


----------



## BBCAmerica (Jul 15, 2013)

Nevermind i found it


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 15, 2013)

BBCAmerica said:


> Nevermind i found it



Good. Now shove it up your ass.


----------



## longknife (Jul 15, 2013)

Give it up! He's NOT GUILTY! Get a life!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

They can't do it. They hate to lose


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 15, 2013)

probably unrelated--2 bomb threats called in about buildings on Peachtree Street--no bombs and no connection to the verdict.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 15, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > 11 Arrested, Cited in Zimmerman Verdict Protests in Los Angeles | NBC Southern California
> ...



Absolutely true.  This is about racism and about the gun culture in America. It's about profiling someone as suspicious because of his age, dress and color.  It's about an innocent, unarmed person minding his own business being profiled, stalked and murdered for no damn good reason. I am devastated by this verdict. It says bad things about America, very bad things.


----------



## Huey (Jul 15, 2013)

*Action News Alert*

*Monday, July 15, 2013*


*'Kill Zimmerman' painted on business before fire* 
Police in Chester County are investigating an act of vandalism, possibly connected to the Zimmerman murder trial.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



They wanted Zimmerman arrested.  Zimmerman was arrested.  They wanted Zimmerman tried in a court of law.  Zimmerman has been tried in a court of law.  He was found Not Guilty by a jury of his peers.  Deal with it.  That is how this system works.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 15, 2013)

Is is starting to make sense now *why* the DHS bought all that ammo?


----------



## hjmick (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh goodie...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for the great job Obama


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 15, 2013)

"Possibly connected..."?


----------



## BBCAmerica (Jul 15, 2013)

Then you have this trash
Trayvon Martin Supporters Call Cat 'George,' Burn It Alive (Photo)


----------



## Gardener (Jul 15, 2013)

Zimmerman has made his bed, now he shall sleep in it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 15, 2013)

*Witness claims youths yelled 'this is for Trayvon' in beating*
Baltimore Sun ^  | July 15, 2013 | Justin George 
Witness claims youths yelled 'this is for Trayvon' in beating - baltimoresun.com



> Baltimore police say they are investigating a witness account that a group of black youths beat a Hispanic man near Patterson Park Sunday while saying, "This is for Trayvon."
> 
> A witness posted the account on a community Facebook page, and police confirmed they are looking into whether the suspects' reaction to the verdict in the Florida trial of George Zimmerman played a part in the incident. A police report on the beating does not mention the alleged comments.
> 
> In a post that drew nearly 50 comments on Facebook, real estate agent Christina Dudley said she was walking to her car just before 9 p.m. when she saw several young black males and two black females chasing a 37-year-old Hispanic man west on North Linwood Avenue past East Fairmont Avenue.



Goddamn blacks are racist.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 15, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



I suppose mob rule driven by media hype would be your preference?  Most of these protesters do not have access to the facts that the jurors had.  They do not have any basis to make an informed judgement other than what the press has spoon-fed them.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 15, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Zimmerman has made his bed, now he shall sleep in it.



Yet Trayvon is in perpetual repose, for it was he who chose to violate law. 

Sleep on that, bitch.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 15, 2013)

BBCAmerica said:


> Then you have this trash
> Trayvon Martin Supporters Call Cat 'George,' Burn It Alive (Photo)




That is sick
Random acts of terrorism. I hope anyone who does these kinds of things are prosecuted.

Do these people think this will change anything except their address?


----------



## syrenn (Jul 15, 2013)

Huey said:


> *Action News Alert*
> 
> *Monday, July 15, 2013*
> 
> ...




oh look...hate crimes.


----------



## waltky (Jul 16, 2013)

Epidemic Of Black-On-White Violence In America...

*Black Violence v. White Skyrockets; Media Dead Silent*
_10 July 2013	> Colin Flaherty has done more reporting than any other journalist on what appears to be a nationwide trend of skyrocketing black-on-white crime, violence and abuse. WND features these reports to counterbalance the virtual blackout by the rest of the media due to their concerns that reporting such incidents would be inflammatory or even racist. WND considers it racist not to report racial abuse solely because of the skin color of the perpetrators or victims.) Videos linked or embedded may contain foul language and violence._


> As pundits pondered whether calling George Zimmerman a white a** cracker was a racial epithet, black mob violence in other parts of the country proceeded apace last week, almost unnoticed.  In Niagara Falls, a black mob of 20 attacked a mother and her family on a picnic. They hurled racial slurs and told them they did not like their Puerto Rican (expletive) music.
> 
> The Niagara Gazette described what happened next as a fight, although many would call it an assault:  Her son was punched and kicked by several people and fell to the ground. When her son picked himself up, the woman said a man from the group pulled out a pistol and pointed it in her sons face. She said someone in the group was yelling, Shoot him  shoot him.  The woman said the man with the gun, later identified as Dionte D. Dolson, began working the pistols slide as if the pistol misfired or didnt work properly.  The woman said she ran to her son as she was in fear for his life and Dolson pistol whipped her twice in the head, causing two knots to her head.  Two people were arrested.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey ya mother,  fire the cannon.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 16, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > You should really quit getting your news from Fox News Stormfront. The fight was between two women fighting over a man, The crowd were innocent bystanders which the pregnant women was one in the crowd.
> ...



I agree.  The racist race-baiting Stormfront pukes have really gone berserk in their efforts to instigate hostility and violence.  Civilized debate is lost on them.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 16, 2013)

Police say Jogger Attacked in Wake of Zimmerman Verdict
Fow News ^ | July 15, 2013 | Todd Starnes 

http://radio.foxnews.com/toddstarne...d-in-retaliation-for-zimmerman-verdict-2.html 


> A man jogging alongside a Mississippi highway was abducted and beaten by three African-American men allegedly in retaliation of the George Zimmerman verdict, police told Fox News.
> 
> Senatobia Police Chief Steve Holt told Fox News the victim, who is white, was jogging Sunday night along Highway 51 when the suspects pulled over and ordered him to get inside their car.
> 
> ...



Yet the white man is the one raging? LOL


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 16, 2013)

Keep pushing that Fox News hate.


----------



## Politico (Jul 16, 2013)

Gotta love morons. Hey we hate Zimmerman. Let's go attack some stranger!


----------



## idb (Jul 16, 2013)

Politico said:


> Gotta love morons. Hey we hate Zimmerman. Let's go attack some stranger!



Exactly, they're not liberals, they're not conservatives...they're morons.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 16, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Keep pushing that Fox News hate.



Police: Man claims assault after Zimmerman verdict » Knoxville News Sentinel

Keep being delusional.

The Democrat


----------



## S.J. (Jul 16, 2013)

Expect it to escalate.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 16, 2013)

Photo of Zimmerman's great-grandfather raises questions about racial profiling | News 13

I love the race hustlers who don't care about the facts..


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 16, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > I say bring back cruel and unusual punishment. .
> ...



No actually it wasn't. But when did facts ever stop you?

The Constitution was ratified in 1788, the Eight Amendment was ratified in 1791.


Knowledge is power!


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 16, 2013)

It is as if liberals really don't expect people to start arming themselves and fighting back.   They honestly expect political persecutions like the vendetta against George Zimmerman will stop others from defending themselves.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 16, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Zimmerman has made his bed, now he shall sleep in it.



You are amazingly clueless...


----------



## BBCAmerica (Jul 16, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> BBCAmerica said:
> 
> 
> > Then you have this trash
> ...



See here is the problem. Did you even read the article? The article is JAM PACKED with garbage. The name of the gang is " Gay N!@@ERS Association of America"? That's not not black folks spell that word.  Not only that the article says this may be a hoax it looks like a hoax but we will report it as if it were real. Then the picture, they say we have the picture of the burning cat "WARNING" this pic is graphic. It is grainy and doesn't really look like a cat but we are going to say it is. Lastly, this story can be found nowhere but this site. And you don't even question it.


----------



## nia588 (Jul 16, 2013)

Just because he has a great grand father who was black does not mean he isn't a racist. 
I know people who have a direct parent who is black that are racist. Doesn't mean crap.
Look whether Zimmerman profiled Trayvon or not we don't know. Only Zimmerman knows the truth. 

But if Trayvon was white he would be alive today.


----------



## BBCAmerica (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh well I'll be damned. So all those times that I effed with by the police just because I'm black wasn't profiling because the cop was black. So all the black folks that get they ass beat down by the cops, that's not police brutality because the cop is black? Well I'll be damned. All this time I been wrong.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 16, 2013)

Thought crimes. The USSR hardly want this far. JEZZZ


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 16, 2013)

The rats don't even believe in self defense anymore. These bastards believe that attacking someone somehow makes the victim the hater.

Someone should of aborted these assholes.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 16, 2013)

Black grandparent, Hispanic Mother, German Jewish father, dated black girls...that is the KKK's Christmas card list right there, yet he hates them damn blacks.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 16, 2013)

Well,

Martin is the new code word for thug.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 16, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Black grandparent, Hispanic Mother, German Jewish father, dated black girls...that is the KKK's Christmas card list right there, yet he hates them damn blacks.



They hate him as they hate self defense, guns and want to keep us sleeping of all the murders in our inner-cities.

These people are sick in the head.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Zimmerman got arrested, Zimmerman was tried, Zimmerman was found not guilty. 

Common knowledge, and personally does not make my life any better or worse.

But what is also common knowledge is that is  there is a contingent of nuts in this forum who were wishing and hoping for this to be the catalyst for a race war.

The posts are there for all to see.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 16, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> Zimmerman got arrested, Zimmerman was tried, Zimmerman was found not guilty.
> 
> Common knowledge, and personally does not make my life any better or worse.
> 
> ...



Yeah, rdean and JakeStarkey were and are pimping this for everything they can get out of it.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 16, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Well,
> 
> Martin is the new code word for thug.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 16, 2013)

Rocko said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Well,
> ...



Guess we can't use the word black...Well?

Call it a trayvon!


----------



## Desperado (Jul 16, 2013)

Not the first time that police forget to mention things like the alleged comments on their official reports.
Much like the news reports that often fail to mention the race involved in the criminal activity especially when it involves black on white crime.


----------



## Lovebears65 (Jul 16, 2013)

GLAAD silent on Trayvon Martin gay panic revelation | The Daily Caller


Things that make you go hmm


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 16, 2013)

Telling the rights need to continue to engage in character assassination even after the verdict.


----------



## Lovebears65 (Jul 16, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Telling the rights need to continue to engage in character assassination even after the verdict.



Seems that is what the left is doing by rioting and trying to pursue  this case when it was proven by the FBI Zimmerman was NOT racist..


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes that appears to be happening alot lately.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 16, 2013)

I need to know if he was a "white Hispanic", or simply "Hispanic".
It is necessary to determine my level of outrage.  <sarcasm and poke at the media intended>


----------



## National Socialist (Jul 18, 2013)

UPDATE: In 503 Days Between Trayvon Shooting and Zimmerman Verdict, 10,865 Blacks Murdered by OTHER BLACKS | Independent Journal Review

10,865 blacks were murdered by other blacks.


----------



## blastoff (Jul 18, 2013)

Race pimps and hustlers like Sharpton and Jackson aren't interested in talking about the black on black genocide that's been going on for years in virtually every black neighborhood in the country.  And if they and their many cohorts don't scream about it, form protest rallies, etc. they'll get all the cover they need from the lamesteam media.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Not content with turning George Zimmerman into the true victim of the Trayvon Martin fatal shooting and Trayvon Martin into the villain, Fox News is now demonizing African Americans who are upset about Zimmermans acquittal by blaming their population at large for the entire tragedy. Oh, they dont say so directly. But anyone with an ounce of insight can see that thats the message behind Foxs relentless lecturing that black-on-black crime is the real issue African Americans should focus on, instead of this case. Or, to put it another way, "Blame yourselves, not Zimmerman."
> 
> The messaging, which began well before the trial, goes like this: African Americans are opportunistically blaming Zimmerman/whites for problems of their own making in order to distract from the many faults among themselves that they should be addressing
> 
> Read more at Fox News To African Americans: Blame Yourselves, Not George Zimmerman, For Trayvon Martin?s Death - NewsHounds



More of Fox racism.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 18, 2013)

"Oh, they don't say so directly..."

Which means that the FNC haters can go ahead and put words in their mouths! 

Wankers.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Duped (Jul 18, 2013)

Personal responsibility is racism; more twisted liberal logic!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 18, 2013)

Duped said:


> Personal responsibility is racism; more twisted liberal logic!



How is demonizing blacks "personal resposibility"?


----------



## Oddball (Jul 18, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > Personal responsibility is racism; more twisted liberal logic!
> ...


Since when is reporting the truth about black-on-black violent crime demonizing?


----------



## Duped (Jul 18, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > Personal responsibility is racism; more twisted liberal logic!
> ...


Blacks demonise themselves. GZ was inculpated, and exculpated. Black on black crime is rampant but mostly ignored. White on black or " hispanic white " on black - even when the black was the offender, is exploded. It makes since to address the most egregious problem. Exploiting the red herring is so disingenuous.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 18, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> > Not content with turning George Zimmerman into the true victim of the Trayvon Martin fatal shooting and Trayvon Martin into the villain, Fox News is now demonizing African Americans who are upset about Zimmermans acquittal by blaming their population at large for the entire tragedy. Oh, they dont say so directly. But anyone with an ounce of insight can see that thats the message behind Foxs relentless lecturing that black-on-black crime is the real issue African Americans should focus on, instead of this case. Or, to put it another way, "Blame yourselves, not Zimmerman."
> >
> > The messaging, which began well before the trial, goes like this: African Americans are opportunistically blaming Zimmerman/whites for problems of their own making in order to distract from the many faults among themselves that they should be addressing
> >
> ...



Source: NewsHounds - we watch FOX so you don't have to!


----------



## jwoodie (Jul 19, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> > Not content with turning George Zimmerman into the true victim of the Trayvon Martin fatal shooting and Trayvon Martin into the villain, Fox News is now demonizing African Americans who are upset about Zimmermans acquittal by blaming their population at large for the entire tragedy. Oh, they dont say so directly. But anyone with an ounce of insight can see that thats the message behind Foxs relentless lecturing that black-on-black crime is the real issue African Americans should focus on, instead of this case. Or, to put it another way, "Blame yourselves, not Zimmerman."
> >
> > The messaging, which began well before the trial, goes like this: African Americans are opportunistically blaming Zimmerman/whites for problems of their own making in order to distract from the many faults among themselves that they should be addressing
> >
> ...



How much longer are you going to excuse African Americans from any responsibility for their own actions?  Isn't that a condescending form of racism?


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 19, 2013)

stupid but expected, how long are we going to have to deal with crap?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 19, 2013)

*'Trayvon Martin could have been me 35 years ago', Obama says*

Barack Obama used an unexpected speech at the White House to personally address the debates over race relations that have convulsed America since George Zimmerman was acquitted over the shooting of the unarmed teenager Trayvon Martin.

In remarks immediately interpreted as the most expansive comments on race since he became president, Obama said the US was still not "a post-racial society".

"You know, when Trayvon Martin was first shot I said that this could have been my son. Another way of saying that is: *Trayvon Martin could have been me 35 years ago," he said.*

"And when you think about why, in the African American community at least, there's a lot of pain around what happened here, I think it's important to recognize that the African American community is looking at this issue through a set of experiences and a history that doesn't go away."

'Trayvon Martin could have been me 35 years ago', Obama says | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 19, 2013)

My questionis, if there is so much pain around what happened there, why is there not much pain about the dozens of teen black men who are killed in Chicago every month?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 19, 2013)

Ya, so when will the black community do something about the dead beat dad's, the abandoned children by dad's, the gangster life style, the violent nature of black males and the all around failed family life of the black community? Or is that the white man's fault too? And if you say yes, you are blaming democrats for 40 years of failed policy that has effectively destroyed the black family.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 19, 2013)

and I just upchucked a little

 everything is about O-B-A-M-A

he needs a pair of these he is so in love with himself


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 19, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> My questionis, if there is so much pain around what happened there, why is there not much pain about the dozens of teen black men who are killed in Chicago every month?


That's because black on black killing doesn't count.  ..


----------



## skye (Jul 19, 2013)

What is it with this idiot in chief that he is always comparing himself to others??????

Pompous inflated ego he has!


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 19, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > My questionis, if there is so much pain around what happened there, why is there not much pain about the dozens of teen black men who are killed in Chicago every month?
> ...



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


Death only hurts when it has a racist element?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## 007 (Jul 19, 2013)

skye said:


> What is it with this idiot in chief that he is always comparing himself to others??????
> 
> Pompous inflated ego he has!


Because he's an incorrigible, narcissist dick head.

Now...


----------



## skye (Jul 19, 2013)

he is so pathetic he makes me puke! 

there he is grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## 007 (Jul 19, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Smilebong said:
> ...



Or when libroids can exploit it for their own political gain.

The only reason they haven't exploited blacks killing blacks is, they haven't found a way to make it work for them yet... but I'm sure they're thinking on it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 19, 2013)

*'Bash mobs' sweep through Southern California*
'Bash mobs' sweep through Southern California - latimes.com



> Organized "bash mob" crime rampages of roving groups attacking innocent people and businesses have been striking cities around the United States. Law enforcement agencies in Southern California have reported few similar problems -- until now. In the last several days, there have been several reports of such group crime waves in South L.A., Hollywood, San Bernardino and Victorville. Long Beach police are bracing for another one Friday.
> 
> These so-called bash mobs of "flash mob" crime waves are organized through social media and have been a problem in Chicago, Philadelphia and Washington. In April, 28 Chicago youths were arrested on suspicion of attacking pedestrians along the city's famed Magnificent Mile. Illinois Gov. Pat Quinn signed legislation in May enacting stiffer penalties for people who text or use social media to organize mob attacks.
> 
> ...



Who wants to bet that 90% of the thugs are black? So hurting innocent people are something blacks like to do???


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 19, 2013)

Obama also added: &#8220;If a white male teen was involved in the same kind of scenario, from top to bottom, both the outcome and the aftermath might have been different.&#8221; 

'Trayvon Martin could have been me 35 years ago', Obama says | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 19, 2013)

If Trayvon Martin was obama 35 years ago does that mean Martin was the same kind of drug addict obama was?   Did Martin have his own choom wagon too?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 19, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Obama also added: If a white male teen was involved in the same kind of scenario, from top to bottom, both the outcome and the aftermath might have been different.
> 
> 'Trayvon Martin could have been me 35 years ago', Obama says | World news | guardian.co.uk



But of course.  We never would have heard about it.


----------



## jwoodie (Jul 19, 2013)

Let the excuses begin...


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh, but it's ok for them to do this, because they are "outraged."


----------



## jwoodie (Jul 19, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> If Trayvon Martin was obama 35 years ago does that mean Martin was the same kind of drug addict obama was?   Did Martin have his own choom wagon too?



Or does it mean that Obama was an assaultive thug?  Maybe it was Skittles Syndrome...


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 19, 2013)

It's a sad day for America, where it apears that the progress in which has been made over the years pertaining to race relations in America, is now being damaged possibly by extreme biased and closed minded opinionating and/or opinions being given to us now, and even by the top chief executive of the nation, along with others whom share his strange views on race relations in America as well.   

Undoubtedly they (some people) have lived inside of some sort of a race driven bubble for far to long now, when the rest of the nation has moved on by leaps and bounds on these issues, and yet here they are still living within this bubble in which they can't seem to break out of, but should have by now.

I couldn't believe what I heard coming from the President in concerning his supposed outlook on race relations in this country when spoke out again using the Trayvon case for his platform, where as what is seemgly being found within his speak is that he still has in his mind that we are somehow in this nation a super racist country, where seemingly it still haunts him sorely when it comes to race relations in America to this day, otherwise as if we have made little to no progress at all in the area of race relations when hear him speak in this way, and for which is now being based on this one case maybe ? WOW! 

I cringed when heard the President adressing this topic in the way that he did in such a biased one sided way. WOW! 

My mom was a staunch supporter of Obama, but not so much anymore it seems. It's sad the people he is letting down in these ways, where as he is placing all his eggs into one basket, and then covering them all with one blanket. How closed minded is that if this is what he is doing or mistakingly is doing because of his background in life, in which dictates to him these things in which he is speaking on and therefore is acting on in this way   ?

Good thing is, is that we who are beyond all of this can still work to make America a great country for all here, so lets conduct ourselves as if we are truly free and beyond this stuff, before we get dragged down into the muck that is being found within it all. We should all lead by example, and our leaders should take lessons it apears on this concept also.


----------



## Politico (Jul 20, 2013)

Jeez stop giving the guy a hard time. Trayvon could have been him. If he'd been rocking an upper middle class, private school lifestyle in Hawaii.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 20, 2013)

Obama and his henchmen have sent race relations back 50 years.  ..


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 20, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Obama and his henchmen have sent race relations back 50 years.  ..



Well, 35 anyway..........


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 20, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Obama and his henchmen have sent race relations back 50 years.  ..


And this has been said by you I think, mainly all because of the way they (the Obama's and this administration) handles cases in these ways in which they *think* or rather do look at them through this entrenched prism of race in which they have, as if it is always the only way to look at things or to be suspicious about these things when a black is involved, and this it seems with them is no matter what, even if it is not there to begin with (a race case) they might just make it that way if they can it seems. 

Wonder why though ?


----------



## MaryL (Jul 20, 2013)

People voted for Obama, good people. Naïve people. When JFK was assassinated, Malcolm X said " it was chickens come home to roost". With the high level of black crime,  all them chickens are going to come back to roost. High  black crime rates, that is the  800 LB. gorilla in the room we aren't supposed to notice. The president , that biracial example of morality, he doesn't understand blacks anymore than Larry the cable guy. I relate to Zimmerman and Martin.  End the racial hypocrisy now.


----------

